#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-03
<sil2100> seb128: hi!
<sil2100> seb128: as I wrote in the e-mail, strange thing with the bamf thing
<sil2100> seb128: since the tarball is upladed and visible here https://launchpad.net/bamf/0.3
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> weird
<sil2100> But *strangely* the newly created series is not available from the home page :/
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/bamf/ doesn't list it on the right
<sil2100> Indeed
<sil2100> I think I need to tinker with the LP series properties
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! You registered a series before, right?
<mhr3> sil2100, hey, sure
<sil2100> mhr3: what did I do wrong that the series I created is not visible on the main page?
<sil2100> Do you have to set something explicitly?
<sil2100> mhr3: ^
 * mhr3 checks
<mhr3> set it as development focus, changed 0.2 status to "current stable release", you should also branch the 0.2 code into a separate branch now (when it didn't have the 0.3 features, so that bug fixes could be done in that branch)
<mhr3> otoh bamf was never branched according to ubuntu releases, so... :/
<mhr3> sil2100, ^
<mhr3> sil2100, seb128, btw the plan was to make 6.x libunity release with ubuntu's beta, is it ok if we bump stuff now?
<mhr3> cause it's 5.96 or something atm
<seb128> mhr3, wfm
<mhr3> k
<sil2100> mhr3: so that branch is necessary, yes?
<sil2100> mhr3: works for me regarding libunity as well
<sil2100> mhr3: could you branch the bamf code to 0.2? Since I don't really know how to make this fancy lp:bamf/0.2 branch
<mhr3> sil2100, why is bamf tagged as 0.3.0, yet configure says it's 0.2.122?
<sil2100> Oh, maybe I didn't push?
<sil2100> Ah yes
<sil2100> Crap, last week was horrible
<sil2100> Let me fix that
<mhr3> sil2100, also, none of the upstream bugs that were fix committed were changed to fix released
<mhr3> at least not automagically
<mhr3> which it used to do
<sil2100> Yes, since there was no one to run unify this time ;)
<sil2100> And I left the milestone opened
<sil2100> Since all of this was so chaotic that I didn't want to close it right now
<sil2100> mhr3: pushed
<mhr3> sil2100, the tag needs to be moved
<sil2100> Yep
<sil2100> One moment...
<sil2100> mhr3: it should be fine now
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll change them manually now
<sil2100> mhr3: the bugs - or maybe you want to wait a bit? Since I might try familiarizing with that unity thing
<mhr3> $ bzr pull
<mhr3> Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/bamf/
<mhr3> No revisions to pull.
<mhr3> Conflicting tags:
<mhr3>     0.3.0
<sil2100> Strange, I overwrote the tags
<mhr3> do i need to pull --overwrite?
<mhr3> hmm, that worked
<sil2100> I think so - although hm, now that I think of it, does bzr enable moving of tags without overwriting them?
<sil2100> Since my bzr-foo is still weak
<mhr3> like bzr tag --force?
<sil2100> Yes, if I would do a bzr tag --force 0.3.0 and then push it to the remote repo, would it move the tag without me forcing --overwrite-tags ?
<mhr3> if you used push --overwrite, it's not surprising that i had to pull overwrite
<mhr3> afaik tag --delete and then tag again shouldn't require overwriting
<sil2100> That's what I did actually...
<sil2100> Strange that you had to overwrite during pull
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> but whatever, i didn't have half-finished branch
<sil2100> Sorry about tha
<sil2100> t
<mhr3> nothing to be sorry about, i guess bzr is just being picky
<sil2100> Shit, I did the same thing with nux, grrr
<sil2100> Or wait, I think Timo put the tags on
<sil2100> ANyway, need to fix that up
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: please guys no --overwrite that breaks all the mergers, distro tools, etc which default to pull and not pull --overwrite
<sil2100> mhr3: what would be the best way to move a tag? bzr tag --delete, bzr tag and bzr push ?
<sil2100> seb128: I just was doing --override-tags if anything
<mhr3> hmm, seb128 has a point, next automerge to bamf will fail
<sil2100> Overwriting tags?
<sil2100> Ah, right
<sil2100> Ok, hm, how to fix this now - maybe I'll bring back the tag to the previous version?
<sil2100> But then the commit with the version bump won't be around
<mhr3> i guess the branch signature changed already, the only way to revert it is to push --overwrite the original branch
<mhr3> although i'm just guessing
<sil2100> mhr3: do you have the original branch somewhere?
<mhr3> no, i --overwritten it a moment ago
<sil2100> Ok, so officially I broke the mergers today
<sil2100> Great
<sil2100> hm hm
<mhr3> at least you didn't do it last week :)
<sil2100> Yeah, great ;p
<sil2100> Maybe if I tag the same commit, it'll get fixed, right?
<mhr3> no idea.. #bzr?
<sil2100> Since only the tag is a conflict, and it should be related to the commit it points to
<sil2100> Ok, so it seems we can re-add the tag at the old place and it will be te same then
<sil2100> mhr3: but do we want that actually? Since the tag was wrongly placed anyway...
<sil2100> mhr3, seb128: maybe we can do bzr pull --overwrite-tags once in the mergers to fix those?
<mhr3> from upstream pov - no, from unbreaking distro tools pov - yes
<seb128> not sure, but the merge is only one place you might have broken
<seb128> --overwrite should be banned from such public projects...
<mhr3> sil2100, perhaps ask #bzr people if there's a way to move tag without it causing this problem?
<mhr3> maybe with a dummy commit or something
<sil2100> mhr3: waiting for an answer
<sil2100> seb128: ok, I'll put the tag back
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: should be as it was before
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: we would need 2 branches for precise merged, for renaming geis
<sil2100> seb128: who should I poke about this?
<seb128> sil2100, Didier when he's back wednesday
<seb128> I don't have time to deal with precise geis stuff this week with beta1
<sil2100> seb128: is there anyone else I could ping about this before that time?
<seb128> well, me I guess
<seb128> what's the issue?
<seb128> is that only vcs merges to do?
<seb128> or is that sponsoring and uploads?
<sil2100> For now only a vcs merge
<sil2100> Since we'd need to have the packaging change uploaded so that we can merge in the code changes
<sil2100> hmm, but I need to re-do the branch though
<sil2100> Since Francis added some quilt patches
<seb128> sil2100, just tell me what to merge where and I will run the command
<OwaisL> Hi everyone, has the messaging menu API changed in Quantal? I can see we have libmessagingmenu and after latest updates everything but empathy is missing from the messaging menu
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> unity scope devs here?
<gotwig> would be pleased to know if          if self.scope.get_filter('appetizers'):
<gotwig>                         baseurl = "http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0g2/%s/Vorspeisen-Rezepte.html" does work in a scope file. Seems it does not. What do I need to do, so I can check if a filter is active, in a scope?
 * gotwig is afk
<gotwig> unity scope devs here?
<gotwig> I have questions regarding using filters..
<gotwig> unity scope/lens devs available?
<seb128> gotwig, wrong day,time I guess, it's late for anything but the U.S and it's an holiday in the U.S today
<gotwig> and here in Germany, too :/
<seb128> gotwig, davidcalle or mhr3 when they are around (european hours), or maybe mhall119 can help you
<gotwig> I wrote David Calle a message on GTalk
<seb128> he's maybe not around...?
<gotwig> yeah, he gets it as an Email I guess
<gotwig> I am working on my cooking lens
<gotwig> First filters, than previews ;P
<gotwig> I have time, till 12.10 ^^
<gotwig> around 230,000 recipes are searchable, I guess
<gotwig> even some specialized things for Netherlands, Germany
<seb128> nice
<gotwig> yip..
<gotwig> Germany got 200,000 recipes
<gotwig> lol
<gotwig> Germans like to cook really often
<gotwig> night 2 all
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-04
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> scope devs here?
<tsdgeos> should i need to restart unity after changing the "key to show hud"?
<gotwig> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> doesn't work here on quantal :/
<gotwig> tsdgeos: you do something wrong :O
<gotwig> tsdgeos: try to restart your pc
<tsdgeos> gotwig: did that already 4 minutes ago
<tsdgeos> didn't help
<gotwig> tsdgeos: :(
<MCR1> tsdgeos: There are some problems with hardcoded Unity keys, but changing Alt *should* work. Please file a bug report if it doesn't.
<tsdgeos> MCR1: bug filed already
<tsdgeos> already = a few minutes ago
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Ah, see it - thx :)
<gotwig> unity scope/lenses devs here?
<MCR1> gotwig: I would like to help, but never did that be4 ;)
<sil2100> seb128: hi! How is your workload today?
<seb128> sil2100, hi, okish so far, want to change that right? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: ... ;)
<seb128> sil2100, what do you need?
<sil2100> seb128: actually fginther will ping you about this in a moment ;)
<fginther> seb128, heh.  I have the nux packaging changes ready. This is for the libgeis rename
<fginther> seb128, sil2100, my apologies for my process confusion
<fginther> seb128, changes are here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/precise-geis-rename
<sil2100> seb128: and I have the unity packaging changes (based on fginther's branch)
<fginther> seb128, oops wrong one (that ^^ is for unity). Here's nux: lp:~fginther/nux/precise-libgeis-rename-patch
<sil2100> seb128: if you ACK those and push them for us, we'll be able to accept the respective unity and nux source changes
<sil2100> It's for precise if anything
<sil2100> So target branches are lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/precise and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nux/precise
<seb128> sil2100, do you have a merge request for it?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, there are - one moment
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/nux/nux-2.0-libgeis-rename/+merge/121653 <- here's for nux
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/unity-5.0-libgeis-rename/+merge/121654 <- here for unity
<sil2100> Francis prepared everything
<sil2100> The unity branch got approved by Sam, but the packaging changes are needed first
<alucardn1> Hello, are there any guidelines to design icons for an app-indicator???
<gotwig> davidcalle: hey
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) Can it be that Jenkins does not have any drive space left ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-compiz-core/120/console
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm it looks like that haha
<bschaefer> MCR1, jenkins just seems to have problems atm.... :(
<MCR1> bschaefer: His picture calms me down at least :-D
<bschaefer> MCR1, wait whos picture? I've always imagine Jenkins as some sort of god that needs sacrifices to stay happy
<MCR1> bschaefer: Scroll down to the end of the page I posted above, he rather looks like a waiter serving the FAILURE ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, wth I don't have a picture....I see a tiny icon under my tab
<MCR1> Hmm, strange -> maybe it is better you imagine the god that needs sacrifices - I do not want to destroy your vision ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, haha, jenkins just seems to hate merges sometimes
<MCR1> http://imageshack.us/f/546/dashboardjenkinschromiu.png/
<bschaefer> MCR1, o haha, I just have the ubuntu image
<MCR1> bschaefer: IIRC you had an idea to reduce the code duplication of the shortcuts/help display of Unity (almost the same code in unityshell.cpp and StandAloneShortcuts.cpp)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I hadn't spent time thinking of a great way but it needs to be done
<bschaefer> since not all the shortcuts are derived the same way...
<MCR1> Yes - that is bugging me also - but I have struggle to find where the unity-specific shortcuts are even defined in the code...
<bschaefer> as we should be able to have a *.h file with a static std::string [] that we can loop through
<bschaefer> instead of having *.push_back(<huge line>) 50 times...
<MCR1> yes
<bschaefer> hm soo we know the hard coded strings/tips
<bschaefer> looking through that would be easy
<bschaefer> then we need that to line up with the shortcuts and buttons to push...
<MCR1> I would like to make the hardcoded shortcuts configurable via CCSM Unity plug-in
<bschaefer> which will take a bit of looking/thinking to find a nice pattern
<MCR1> that would solve a lot of problems
<bschaefer> hmm yeah it would, I haven't really spent much time looking at shortcuts but im guessing there is a reason they are hard coded
<MCR1> for some maybe, for others I am not sure
<MCR1> Super and Alt are special modifier keys for example, but then those are already configurable...
<bschaefer> we could also have an array for short cuts....shortcut_type[COMPIZ] ... yeeah I need to really look more at the code then just ramble :)
<MCR1> I looked at the code and searched a bit, but I just did not find where those definitions exactly take even place...
<bschaefer> MCR1, well im talking more about encoding the hard coded keys into an array
<bschaefer> which we can line up with another array
<bschaefer> shortcuts[0] = {"Shortcut tip here, shortcut_type[COMPIZ] }
<bschaefer> and add more
<bschaefer> so we can just loop through in the 2 files
<bschaefer> shortcuts[0] = {"Shortcut tip here" , shortcut_type[COMPIZ] }
<MCR1> bschaefer: First we should make them all COMPIZ shortcut types, no ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, no we can say
<bschaefer> shortcut_type[UNITY-...]
<bschaefer> something
<bschaefer> maybe the hardcoded value
 * bschaefer should really look at the code haha
<MCR1> If you find the place where the hardcoded keys are defined shout out loud, please ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, I will, but Im talking about a work around for that for now :)
<MCR1> I already made the strings static constants in unityshell.cpp, maybe this also helps...
<bschaefer> soo there are up to 7 different parameters for the shortcuts....{ "Shortcut Owner", "", "", "Shortcut Tip", shortcut::COMPIZ/HARDCODED, "unityshell", "show_launcher"}
<bschaefer> but they are sometimes variable ...
<bschaefer> but we want to be able to loop through all of those in a nice loop in some other header file...
<MCR1> some have (Tap) or (Hold)...
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> but we can have an array hold this
<bschaefer> a[] = {"", "_(Tap)", ....}
<bschaefer> then we define enums
<bschaefer> NONE = 0 = ""
<bschaefer> TAP = 1 = "_(Tab)"
<bschaefer> im not sure if iam making any sense atm haha
<MCR1> Sure, but we should make it easily editable, so that future changes would be easy...
<bschaefer> that is why everything would be in 1 header file, with a few different arrays and everything should be easy to edit (at lease what iam thinking)
<MCR1> Maybe one day the shortcuts displayed will show all available shortcuts on several pages or other features might get added...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, but it would be better to reduce having almost 2 exact copies of code into 1 then go from there...
<bschaefer> idk though
<MCR1> Also I've seen a bugreport complaining about deleted shortcuts being displayed wrong
<bschaefer> haha...yeah
<MCR1> bschaefer: Ofc, I agree 100% with you
<bschaefer> MCR1, I do wish things weren't hard coded though...
<MCR1> Yes, I will try to fix that once my understanding is big enough.
<MCR1> The commit which added the configurable Alt key for example would be a big help...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeaah, I don't know how it is done atm and would have to do some digging as well
<MCR1> But all visual bzr tools do not work here on Quantal...
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm really maybe qbzr?
<MCR1> qbzr for example is broken
<MCR1> I did not file a bbug report yet
<bschaefer> aww
<bschaefer> well do a bzr log | grep "stuff"
<bschaefer> and maybe you can get lucky@
<bschaefer> !
<MCR1> yeah, thanks for the tip. I'll try
<bschaefer> "stuff" would be like ALT or something
<MCR1> :)
<bschaefer> np :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-05
<sil2100> seb128: ping! :)
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> seb128: did you find a moment to look at those precise distro branches for nux and unity?
<sil2100> seb128: for the geis rename
<seb128> sil2100, no
<seb128> sil2100, but didrocks is back so maybe he can help :p
<sil2100> didrocks: boing
<seb128> sil2100, to be fair I couldn't care less about renaming stuff that are working in stable series atm
<sil2100> Well, it's a bit more tricky
<seb128> sil2100, still trying to deal with beta1 work and stuff that aren't working
<didrocks> sil2100: won't be today anyway, still catching up on emails
<didrocks> and agreed with seb128, I think you have any gsettings transition regression to polish before we get to that :)
<sil2100> didrocks: working on that as well ;)
<tedg> mhall119, Is there a guide somewhere on making a new account type for UOA?
<mhall119> tedg: not that I know of, kenvandine might know though
<kenvandine> tedg, not really
<kenvandine> best to ask in #accounts-sso
<kenvandine> but not until tomorrow
<kenvandine> late for those guys now
<tedg> But, I wanna know now!  :-)
<tedg> Okay, I'll see about it tomorrow.
<tedg> Thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<sil2100> MCR1: ok, I think I found a fix
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/fix-pkgconfig/+merge/122946
<MCR1> sil2100: YEAH \o/
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-06
<MCR1> sil2100: Good morning :) Thanks for fixing Compiz yesterday - fixes are landing again 8-)
<MCR1> sil2100: But Unity still is blocked ?
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Have you seen: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-replace-defines/+merge/122865 ?
<duflu> MCR1: Yes I know about it. Too busy to get to looking at it yet
<MCR1> duflu: Ah, okay - but I hope the general direction of replacing #defines is okay for you too...
<MCR1> duflu: I've read a survey that said that 9.7 out of 10 duflus like #defines being massaged to static constants of standard variable types ;)
<Mirv> staging looks like fixed at least now, and unity also has rebuilt against compiz
<Mirv> I re-pushed all the unity branches that got rejected to approved again, but indeed it does not look like they'd still be going forwards really
<Mirv> or then it's just slow, also the compiz stuff took quite many hours to start merging, and I only pushed unity two hours ago
<MCR1> Mirv: That are good news :) Hope it will soonish start to merge. Thx.
<sil2100> MCR1: it's still blocked? Will have to check that later! Morning btw/
<Mirv> sil2100: the merger isn't rejecting anything anymore regarding unity, so it maybe just slow (compiz was only fixed and built 3 hours ago)
<Mirv> so now the next checks merger will do should be successful
<MCR1> sil2100: I do not know exactly, because I do not see this info (it would be cool if that info could be added to the launchpad code review page), but Compiz merged, then stopped, while Unity was not merging anything...
<MCR1> For a newbie like me this is exciting - will Jenkins do it this time or... :-D
<Mirv> well it's exciting for everyone ;)
<MCR1> hehe
<sil2100> MCR1: can you point me to a recent merge that failed?
<MCR1> sil2100: Not really, I think they just stopped... like on hold.
<MCR1> sil2100: They are still in the "ready to land" queue...
<sil2100> huh
<MCR1> sil2100: 6 hours ago, 5 commits were merged into lp:compiz, the last commit merged into lp:unity was 19 hours ago...
<Mirv> the unity couldn't have continued until the 5 commits committed to lp:compiz went in and also built, which happened 3h ago
<Mirv> so I'm just wondering if it takes time for lp:unity to continue (no rejects so far)
<MCR1> idk
<Mirv> sil2100: do you think that's possible?
<MCR1> sil2100: This lp:compiz merge failed 6 hours ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix-URLs/+merge/122632
<MCR1> sil2100: The Jenkins console says Finished: SUCCESS - but did not merge it then...
<MCR1> sil2100: But unity-merger says that the same console report shows an error and refuses to merge, see: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix-URLs/+merge/122632/comments/264474
<MCR1> sil2100: Maybe that helps...
<sil2100> MCR1: the merge you posted is one of those strange cases where the merger fails by success
<MCR1> sil2100: yes
<didrocks> sil2100: hey hey, you are around! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Yes! Battling with some things right now
<didrocks> sil2100: can I give you another request for today?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, please ;p
<TheMuso> Hey folks. What is the likelyhood of getting bug 1023542 expedited? An at-spi2 package update is pending, and I can't update it until this bug/branch is merged upstream, so it can be cherry-picked into the quantal unity package...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1023542 in unity (Ubuntu) "[a11y] Unity and unity-panel a11y initialization need to be ported to atk-bridge library" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023542
<didrocks> sil2100: so, did you read my email yesterday about branches without FFe?
<didrocks> sil2100: the 2 bugs
<didrocks> sil2100: can you poke the release team and watch closely about new features introduced without FFe acked
<didrocks> sil2100: because right now trunk is unreleasable
<didrocks> sil2100: my take 2 is that I saw Mirv's branches for compiz have been merged, did you finish your part for migration/default values and can we cherry-pick that and upload today?
<sil2100> didrocks: will try!
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> keep me posted
<didrocks> sil2100: you did notice that the merger still doesn't merge everything on unity?
<sil2100> didrocks: I see that it didn't even fail merging - it just doesn't merge unity
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm trying to poke Martin about it
<didrocks> sil2100: right, it's just someway stalled…
<sil2100> didrocks: since I actually wanted to know if my yesterday's fix actually fixed all problems
<didrocks> what was it btw?
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> the .pc file
<tsdgeos> how am i supposed to start "unity" properly?
<tsdgeos> unity --replace doesn't seem to give me much
<tsdgeos> i.e. i don't have a launcher, etc.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unity imples --replace, no need to specify it. some problem if launcher isn't shown, maybe pastebin output of unity --debug..
<sil2100> tsdgeos: if the launcher and panel are not visible it means that the unityshell plugin is not loaded probably
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> maybe i broke something while compiling
<tsdgeos> let me recompile
<tsdgeos> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188757/ not much besides the complaint about the panel service
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 12.10 or 12.04? hmm, maybe the --debug wasn't a good idea, try also without
<Mirv> tsdgeos: without I get something like this (start of output): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188760/
<Mirv> on 12.10
<Mirv> so you should see Backend/Integration/Profile at least
<Mirv> Profile shoud be unity, Backend should be gconf (on 12.04) or gsettings (on 12.10)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: 12.10
<Mirv> with --debug I don't get Unity running, funnily..
<Mirv> (ok, now it ran with --debug as well)
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> yep without debug works
<tsdgeos> tx :D
<Mirv> hmm :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: any hints on compiling compiz from lp:compiz sources? if i do the typical, cmake, make, make install i end up with unity not being loaded, seems like it does use ini backend instead of gsettings and everything goes downhill from there
<sil2100> That's why I'm always using packaging for testing lp:compiz
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> but i want to develop
<tsdgeos> so i need to compile stuff
<tsdgeos> and compile the packages all the time
<tsdgeos> is a bit of a pain
<tsdgeos> being doing that
<tsdgeos> but each time i want to change a line have to wait like 5 imnutes to get the deb files recompiled
<tsdgeos> does note scale much
<sil2100> hm, it's been a while since I last used lp:compiz directly for testing, so I'm not sure if I can help you here - in the past it was easy, just the 3 steps as already mentioned
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you will probably have to compile lp:unity and lp:nux as well. Just to make sure you're everything in sync
<dandrader> tsdgeos, check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<tgm4883> Is it possible to open a unity preview from inside another unity preview (nested previews?). I've been testing, but it just seems to close the preview whenever I click a button in a preview rather than just go to another preview
<MCR1> tsdgeos: https://answers.launchpad.net/compiz/+question/203490
<tsdgeos> dandrader: MCR1: tx, will have a look
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Your help is appreciated, there is enough to do ;)
<tsdgeos> well, let me get stuff compiling first :D
<MCR1> tsdgeos: A trick I use often if it is just a plug-in I am fixing: simply copy the 2 files (nameoftheplugin.xml file in build/generated and the .so file from build/plugins/nameoftheplugin/nameoftheplugin.so to the respective .compiz-1 directories in ~)
<MCR1> tsdgeos: After compiling lp:compiz ofc
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> actually compiling and overwriting a plugin worked
<tsdgeos> it's just the main thing that somehow doesn't want to work
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> duflus solution *should* work
<tsdgeos> back in a sec
<tsdgeos> my window manager setup kind of broke, need to logoff and fix some stuff
<sil2100> didrocks: small report (sorry that so late)
<didrocks> sil2100: I was just about to ping you!
<didrocks> :)
 * MCR1 is listening interested also :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I pushed the migration branch (took so long since we were checking some other things in the meantime, like the merges and SRUs) - will request a merge soon for comment
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding the two FFe's
<sil2100> didrocks: the gtk decorator has been ACKed, but the XIM nux one needs discussion still
<didrocks> sil2100: bug #1042323
<sil2100> didrocks: I have been asked by Daviey to discuss it on #ubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042323 in Compiz "[FFE] Port GTK Window Decorator to GSettings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042323
<didrocks> I don't see a ack?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we discussed about it a couple of hours ago
<didrocks> with Daviey
<sil2100> didrocks: it'll get formally ACKed in a moment
<didrocks> sweet :)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you make sam aware once done?
<didrocks> sil2100: they, we can pack this up with the migrations part
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding the XIM branch... well, I would *personally* like to have it, since this way we'll have time to test such things till 13.04
<didrocks> and release a package tomorrow
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: 12.10 is not a test bed for 13.04 :)
<didrocks> bet*
<sil2100> I know, but it still would open up Nux for many many input methods
<sil2100> Right now we only have the standard IM and ibus, which might be a bit problematic
<didrocks> right, but now that the FF target is done, I want to know what the test coverage is and how this can impact existing code
<sil2100> didrocks: right, we'll need bschaefer to get online for that
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it wasn't problematic enough to ship only ibus support in 11.04, 11.10, 12.04
<didrocks> so, what changes?
<sil2100> Sure, it's not a regression, but it doesn't mean it was supposed to be like this always, since this is not intended behavior, right?
<didrocks> depends on who you ask :)
<sil2100> It's maybe not *necessary*, ok
<didrocks> GNOME is going to support only ibus
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> I wouldn't like that
<sil2100> Really
<didrocks> so I'm just wondering what the benefit/risk to just wait for enabling that for 13.04 and not 12.10
<didrocks> if the benefit is greater than the risk, fine
<didrocks> otherwise we should reconsider :)
<sil2100> True true, hm hm
<sil2100> THe diff is big, I would also like to ask some questions related to this branch
<didrocks> yeah, better to check beforehand
<didrocks> giving all assets to the release team
<didrocks> so that they can decide
<MCR1> sil2100: Are you aware that ~1h ago r2658 in Unity was merged, but now merges seem to have stopped again ?
<sil2100> MCR1: ah, patience please ;)
<sil2100> MCR1: but it should be alright now
<MCR1> sil2100: :-[
<bschaefer> MCR1, im awake now!
<MCR1> Yeaj
<MCR1> bschaefer: If you are bored: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-remove-unused-variables/+merge/122940 ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, im never bored :), Ill take a look at that later (I have some other review's to fix atm )
<bschaefer> MCR1, thanks though!
<bschaefer> MCR1, actually it is really small...
<MCR1> bschaefer: hehe
<bschaefer> 26	- CompWindow* w, *oldPrev, *oldNext;
<bschaefer> 27	+ CompWindow* w;
<bschaefer> what happened to old?
<bschaefer> and Prev and Next? unused?
<MCR1> they just got assigned NULL, but were not used
<MCR1> to my understanding
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, let me just look through that really quick :)
 * MCR1 is recompiling to make sure also (40%)...
<didrocks> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/761155 needs a FFe
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 761155 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "[launcher] All launcher icons should be moveable except trash and BFB" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> and it's also landed into trunk :/
<didrocks> sil2100: can you have a review from Daviey/the release team please?
<didrocks> sil2100: this is between a bug fix and a feature btw (as it's part 2 of the work landing)
<didrocks> but the change is large
<sil2100> didrocks: will take care of that too!
<sil2100> didrocks: and the XIM issue
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> and keep watching the merger please, to ensure you spot them and go to people :)
<mhall119> mhr3: hey, would it make sense to pre-fetch the next screenshot when doing previews?  Waiting for images to load makes it feel slow
<mhall119> or does it already do that, and I'm just flipping through too fast
<mhr3> mhall119, no, and not gonna happen for 12.10 sorry
<mhall119> that's fine, it's still an awesome feature
<mhr3> mhall119, which lens is this slow for you though?
<mhall119> mhr3: applications
<mhr3> ah, right grabs images from web
<mhr3> mhall119, but i'm pretty sure people on mobile connections are happier went it doesn't do any pre-fetching
<mhall119> I'd think just +1 wouldn't be that big of a deal
<mhall119> you'd never load more than one more than you wanted
<mhall119> mhr3: on a side note, what's a good python example of using the previews api?
<mhr3> lp:unity-lens-sample
<didrocks> mhr3: didn't you eod a while ago? (just checking ;))
<mhr3> didrocks, i did, but actually i'm just putting shoes on and am out
<didrocks> ah, it's not mhr3bot then :)
<didrocks> mhr3: run run :)
<mhall119> thanks mhr3
<mhr3> didrocks, why do you think my bots can't run? ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, they're very advanced
<mhr3> but really /me out
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't doubt about it!
<didrocks> mhr3: good night :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will you find time for unity SRU precise branch analysis? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: not tonight TBH, but bring them on, I can have a look tomorrow morning
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, as long as we'll be able to release unity tomorrow, I'm fine with that ;)
<didrocks> well, it will be in -proposed
<didrocks> then, someone has to accept it there
<sil2100> didrocks: for now I need someone to upload branches to lp:ubuntu/unity and nux
<sil2100> didrocks: since we're blocked on those
<didrocks> what is blocked? new build-dep?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/nux/precise-libgeis-rename-patch <- nux
<sil2100> THe geis rename
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/precise-geis-rename <- unity
<didrocks> this is for precise
<sil2100> didrocks: since we need some modifications in trunk too, but we need packaging changes first
<sil2100> Yes
<didrocks> how come you want that to lp:ubuntu/unity and lp:ubuntu/nux
<sil2100> Preparations for Unity SRU
<sil2100> Aaaah, sorry!
<didrocks> which are for quantal?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> ~ubuntu-desktop/unity/precise I meant, eh
<didrocks> why debian/patches/02_libgeis_rename.patch?
<didrocks> and nothing in unity?
<didrocks> there is no utouch-* ref in unity?
<didrocks> in that case, we shouldn't build-dep on it, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: no no, let me explain
<sil2100> didrocks: there is, but all those changes are made in trunk
<sil2100> didrocks: upstream
<sil2100> didrocks: the nux patch is necessary because nux build system is broken
<didrocks> broken?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes - it includes 'configure' in the tarball, and doesn't generate a new one from configure.am automatically it seems
<didrocks> well, that's normal
<didrocks> you mean, there is no autoreconf, right?
<sil2100> I think so
<didrocks> sil2100: I want first to see the code in nux upstream trunk
<didrocks> and rerolling a tarball
<didrocks> I think it worthes it
<sil2100> didrocks: to get it merged in, we need to change the build-deps change
<sil2100> One moment, I'll give you the MRQs
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/unity-5.0-libgeis-rename
<sil2100> I mean:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/unity-5.0-libgeis-rename/+merge/121654
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/nux/nux-2.0-libgeis-rename/+merge/121653
<sil2100> TO anyone interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/keybindings-migrations/+merge/123117
<didrocks> argh seb128 had a lock
<didrocks> on the bzr repo
<didrocks> let me break it
<didrocks> sil2100: unity branch: it diverged from lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu
<sil2100> You mean, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/precise I think ?
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone
<Oranger> Hello, sorry to kill this silent but I want to know if it's possible to compile the 6.0 branch of Unity into precise ?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Are you still here ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, yup
<MCR1> Do you remember my launcher hiding although the mouse was over the launcher problem ?
<MCR1> The one I posted the video about...
<MCR1> The one you could not reproduce...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah
<bschaefer> do you know how to reproduce it?
<MCR1> No, but to my understanding the code says that it should hide if the mouse is not moved after reveal...
<MCR1> which is wrong
<MCR1> I do not know of any case where the launcher should hide although the pointer hivers over it...
<bschaefer> MCR1, if the mouse is over the launcher at all it should never hide (If set to autohide)
<bschaefer> until the mouse is moved away
<MCR1> bschaefer: Please look at LauncherHideMachine.cpp line 150+
 * bschaefer takes a look
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> to my understanding it forces the user to move the mouse after reveal to keep the launcher open
<MCR1> which is also what the comment says
<MCR1> and which I experienced quite often in several installations, but noone could reproduce it and it would not happen in a guest session...
<bschaefer> MCR1, well comments are not always write. The code is always right. It looks like it gets set on line 58
<MCR1> the code does the same like the comment, no ?
<bschaefer> well it looks like it sets that Quirk to true when the launcher is revealed...
<bschaefer> from pressure
<bschaefer> but then I have to see where MOUSE_OVER_LAUNCHER is set
<bschaefer> MCR1, which gets set in the Launcher...which gets set when the mouse is inside the launcher
<bschaefer> MCR1, when a mouse_enter is emited, which should happened when the pressure is large enough to reveal the launcher
<bschaefer> MCR1, and this it is set to false when mouse_leave is emited
<bschaefer> which would cause the launcher to hide
<bschaefer> so it should know that the mouse is over the launcher when it activates the launcher with pressure....and the mouse_enter signal gets emited
<bschaefer> the bug could be that Nux doesn't emit the mouse_enter when the launcher opens up...but I can't get it to do that
<bschaefer> though I could be missing something :) (I haven't really devoured that part of the code yet )
<MCR1> to me it says: if the launcher is hidden show it if visibility is required or the mouse revealed it (REVEAL_PRESSURE_PASS) else (if it is already revealed) check  (MOUSE_MOVE_POST_REVEAL) then show it when _should_show_quirk is true or the mouse is over the launcher...
<MCR1> the check for (MOUSE_MOVE_POST_REVEAL) should be completely removed
<bschaefer> MCR1, well te best way to check is to add print statments in :)
<bschaefer> comment it out and see what happens
<MCR1> MOUSE_OVER_LAUNCHER check should be enough to determine this
<MCR1> well, I could not test the code at the moment...
<bschaefer> hmm
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-07
<bschaefer> Ill have to look at the code somemore...thought it could be very easy that I missed something when I removed a bunch of that code
<MCR1> but do you understand my arguing ?
<bschaefer> yeah
<MCR1> I could not think of any situation where a hovering pointer over the launcher should still trigger a hide, it should not matter at all if the mouse is moved post reveal or not so long as the pointer is over the launcher which is checked there anyway...
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm the biggest thing is I just dosn't happen like that on my build...
<MCR1> hmm, yeah - that is the strangest thingie...
<bschaefer> MCR1, I think why it is there
<bschaefer> MCR1, is move the the mouse over where the launcher would show...
<bschaefer> Then open the dash
<bschaefer> then close the dash
<bschaefer> and the launcher hides, with the mouse over
<bschaefer> it
<MCR1> I could reproduce it on several machines and this hunts me for since Precise alphas
<MCR1> if you close the Dash, but the pointer still hovers the launcher it should imho not hide either
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm well make a bug :)
<bschaefer> which then the design team can make the decision
<bschaefer> (though since it is programmed it I would think they already did)
 * MCR1 is searching for his video-evidence :-D
<bschaefer> MCR1, well make two bugs, one for that video you have
<bschaefer> and when the mouse is over the launcher when the dash opens
<MCR1> bschaefer: Too tired today, maybe I'll attack that tomorrow ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, alright, cool. Have a good night :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, also 1307      neil.pa |       if (GetQuirk(MOUSE_MOVE_POST_REVEAL))
<bschaefer> so it was added a while ago
<MCR1> 1207 ?
<MCR1> *1307
<bschaefer> rev 1307
<MCR1> ah
<bschaefer> like we are on 26xx or something like that
<MCR1> line 58 is also strange...
<MCR1> tomorrow... gn :) & thanx a lot for your patience with me, bschaefer ;)
<mhr3> bilal, ping
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi :) I would need your input here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1047232
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047232 in Unity "Unity Launcher Autohide Behavior: The Launcher should never autohide if the mousepointer hovers over it" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> duflu: Mornin' :) Do you have any comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-replace-defines/+merge/122865  ?
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, out of time this week
<duflu> In a mad rush this afternoon
<MCR1> mad rushes can be productive, so I will stop nerveing ;)
<MCR1> *nerving
<JohnLea> MCR1; that bug looks like a dupe of bug #745707
<didrocks> MCR1: see the MP, you are breaking one use case
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher (e.g. When a spread ends)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<didrocks> JohnLea: ^
<didrocks> JohnLea: this will break the "super" key case
<JohnLea> didrocks; how will bug #745707 break the "super" key use case?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher (e.g. When a spread ends)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<didrocks> JohnLea: see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-launcher-should-never-autohide-when-pointer-hovers-it/+merge/123231
<JohnLea> didrocks; I don't think what you described in bug #123231 is that much of a problem, however well spotted and I think it would be better if we could add "This only applies when the Launcher is revealed by a pointer action, if the Launcher is revealed by a keyboard shortcut it should auto-hide as normal even if the mouse finds itself over the Launcher"  However this last statement is nice to have, not essential, and should not block this fix from l
<JohnLea> anding IMHO
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123231 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123231
<JohnLea> didrocks; I'm updating the description of bug #745707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher (e.g. When a spread ends)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<didrocks> JohnLea: the bug doesn't describe it, however MCR1's fix is breaking it
<didrocks> JohnLea: so the fix has to be redone, otherwise, we will have this regression
<MCR1> JohnLea, didrocks: To my understanding it would fix bug 745707
<JohnLea> didrocks; ok, MCR1 can you fix it? ;-)
<didrocks> MCR1: see above + my comment ^
<didrocks> MCR1: you still have that use case to work
<MCR1> JohnLea: It would feel much better if the launcher would not hide in any case if the mouse hovers it, even if revealed by the Super key...
<didrocks> MCR1: that was an explicit design use case
<didrocks> there was more case in the past, that was removed by design
<JohnLea> didrocks, MCR1; I have updated bug #745707 to include didrocks's point about keyboard shortcut triggered Launcher reveals, see bottom of the bug description.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher (e.g. When a spread ends)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<MCR1> I understand, but it feels unnatural if something hides if the mousepointer hovers it, no matter how it is revealed, so maybe we should re-think this design
 * MCR1 reading
<MCR1> a long bug report...
 * MCR1 needs some time to read and comprehend it all...
<JohnLea> MCR1; I think didrock's point is that if users are using the SUPER + NUMBER shortcut to select applications, they don't want the Launcher stuck out if their mouse pointer just happens to be in the Launcher area prior to SUPER being pressed
<MCR1> JohnLea: Yes, I understand that case...
<MCR1> JohnLea: Have you seen bug 1019453, btw. ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019453 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Launcher Regression: Autohide Option makes the launcher not being used anymore, add Intellihide mode like all other docks/launchers have" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019453
<JohnLea> MCR1; yes I have seen it ;-)
<MCR1> ^^^this would imho be the best behavior for launcher hiding...
<MCR1> JohnLea: Ofc I am very interested in what you think about it also... :)
<JohnLea> MCR1; I personally really liked intellihide, I always ran it, and I liked how it surfaced the tiles in my launcher when there was space, and was revealable when there wasn't.  However it user tested very badly with everybody other than expert users, and when the decision was made to not have it on by default, the dev team were not willing to carry the cost of continuing to support the feature.
<sil2100> JohnLea: what problems did normal users have with intellihide?
<MCR1> JohnLea: There never was intellihide in Unity, but just window dodge. The difference between them is very small in terms, but very large in practical use.
<sil2100> JohnLea: maybe all that was needed was a short tutorial on first ubuntu login? I think teaching people is much better than just removing complicated features - this doesn't lead to lives getting more convinient
<sil2100> Progress requires learning...
<JohnLea> sil2100; you should have seen it!  user after user would resort to moving there windows out of the way every time they needed to access the Launcher!  Most new users assumed this was how you revealed the launcher, and it was very painful to watch
<MCR1> JohnLea: While dodge will hide from every window, Intellihide will just hide from active windows and automatically reveal the launcher again if other windows not touching it are active - That is a HUGE difference.
<sil2100> I just feel that removing more and more useful features just because some people didn't know how to use them is a bit sad... Since its not that they didn't use it, they just didn't know how it works, right?
<MCR1> JohnLea: Please do me a favor and simply install the package docky and set it to intellihide. Especially, but not only  on dual screens this makes a huge difference to simple window dodge...
<JohnLea> sil2100; if we require someone to pick up the documentation, or complete a tutorial in order to use something we have really failed from a ux point of view.  What we want is a nice progressive learning curve, where users start off using the basic interactions, and learn the more complex interactions through usage.  The issue that killed intellihide was that when it stopped being the default option the dev team didn't want to continue to carry the
<JohnLea> cost of supporting the code.
<JohnLea> MCR1; the problem with what you are describing is that most non-advanced users wouldn't get what was happening
<sil2100> JohnLea: true, but what if we didn't require people to go through manuals or tutorials, just thinking of a way to *show* the newbie user on how to effectively use the operating system? Since anyway most non-advanced users had to learn the usage of a computer from books, courses or tutorials
<MCR1> JohnLea: As I said before, there never was intellihide implemented in Unity, so no user was testing it ever...
<sil2100> MCR1: there wasn't?
<didrocks> MCR1: this was in the code, it was "dodge active window"
<JohnLea> sil2100; there is also a UX cost to having options, just look at KDE.  However in this case it was the cost of maintaining the feature that killed it.
<MCR1> JohnLea: Unity-2d has intellihide, Unity-3d once had window dodge...
<MCR1> Unity-2d's autohide feature acts like intellihide IIRC...
<MCR1> (it is a long time ago ;))
<didrocks> MCR1: so it had it
<MCR1> Unity-3d never had it
<didrocks> dodge active window?
<didrocks> I wrote this part of the code, I know what I wrote… :)
<MCR1> Unity-2d had it until it was removed, but it was called autohide
<JohnLea> sil2100; what we would like to do is to provide subtle visual cues to the user to aid discovery, some work to enable proximity effects which don't kill battery life is required to do some of these however
<didrocks> MCR1: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-get-dodge-windows-and-minimize.html if you don't believe me
<sil2100> JohnLea: there's a lot of things to consider here indeed..
<didrocks> and look at the screenshot
<didrocks> there is "dodge active window"
<MCR1> didrocks: This PPA was never official code - it was a remake - I never tested it myself, but it was a completely different re-implementation after Dodge was removed in Precise
<didrocks> MCR1: the ppa just reverted the commit
<didrocks> so not a completely different re-implementation
<didrocks> MCR1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/branch-3.0/view/head:/unityshell.xml.in
<didrocks> this is unity oneiric
<didrocks> see "Dodge Active Window"
<didrocks> or you will tell that I faked the bzr repo? :)
<MCR1> oh, *surprised*
<didrocks> thanks for trusting me when I told I wrote it… :/
<MCR1> didrocks: I am really sorry - I never saw this option before...
<didrocks> well, it was there :)
<MCR1> & ofc I trust you ;)
<didrocks> the logic is not a lot more compared to the first one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/branch-3.0/view/head:/src/Launcher.cpp#L1894
<didrocks> just an "active" tag
<didrocks> and the hidemachine had a state if we had that option enabled
<didrocks> (which wasn't the default)
<MCR1> maybe the problem was that dodge any window was the default... and only this got tested, but I feel :-[ now, that I somehow skipped this option in CCSM...
<MCR1> great code, btw
<didrocks> I loved the feature too, but as JohnLea said, user testing showed it was too complicated for them
<didrocks> and the code is now buried…
<MCR1> :(
<MCR1> I know many people (especiall older ones) who have problems differentiating left and right mousebutton, but I still do not think that the right solution for this problem is to remove one of the buttons...
<MCR1> *especially
<MCR1> ^^^this is no joke...
<didrocks> some did it :-)
<MCR1> :)
<JohnLea> MCR1, didrocks; personally I am a fan of three button mice, RiscOS style.  Left button primary action, middle button context menu (and no other app menus other than these context menus), right button secondary action.  And everything in the operating system and all applications conforming to this pattern.  I still miss RiscOS
<MCR1> JohnLea: Unfortunately no experience at all with RiscOS :)
<JohnLea> MCR1; was way ahead of it's time in the early 90s, but got squeezed out by a combination on Windows, and inventing a chip that it named ARM, that quickly became worth more than the rest of the company.
<JohnLea> MCR1; it did a bunch  of UI  things that were very different from both windows and osx and worked very well
<MCR1> JohnLea: From screenshots it reminds me a bit of the early Amiga days - those were glorious 8-)
<MCR1> My first HDD had 20 Megabyte and was starting like a jetplane :)
<Night-hacks> any way to rotate Unity to bottom in 12.04 64 bit ?
<popey> Night-hacks, No
<Night-hacks> popey: really, that sucks !
<gord> you could turn your monitor on its side?
<Mirv> didrocks: can you merge lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu_add_pythoncompizconfig_pc to lp:ubuntu/compiz, so that we can propose lp:~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.merge-minor-fixes for merging and compiz works again?
<didrocks> let me look :)
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I prepared the nux tarball btw - can you push, in the meantime, the changes to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/precise ?
<sil2100> didrocks: for the renaming?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/precise-geis-rename
<didrocks> sil2100: the unity one are already done I think
<didrocks> did you check?
<sil2100> ... would be awesome if it was
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Awesome ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yw
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I prepared and did a test build of the new nux tarball (with the renaming)
<sil2100> didrocks: can I push and publish? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: is there a bug to track the renaming?
<didrocks> but yeah, publish the nux tarball
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey, is there a libunity method to close a preview without closing the Dash?
<sil2100> didrocks: new tarball released, here is the packaging: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/precise-newtarball-geis
<Mirv> MCR1: sam now added a python-compizconfig fix on top of your compiz.merge-minor-fixes, so he combination of that lp:~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.merge-minor-fixes would be going in and hopefully fixing everything (tm)..
<zyga> hey everyone, I have just noticed that classic desktop in 12.10 has wrong order of window control buttons -> in unity that order is [x] [-] [o] while in classic mode they are [x] [o] [-] -- is this by design?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, in fact, I think you are missing a Breaks:
<didrocks> like, if nux is updated
<didrocks> and not unity
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> forget about that one
<didrocks> can be fine if there are symlink in the new utouch* packages
<didrocks> sil2100: this has been the case, right?
<didrocks> symlink from old naming to new naming?
<sil2100> didrocks: I think a transitional package is there
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm speaking about symlink
<didrocks> like if I update utouch* to the new naming
<didrocks> with old nux and unity (because I couldn't upgrade everything in a row)
<didrocks> is there a symlink to ensure that nux and unity are still running?
<sil2100> fginther: ^
<fginther> didrocks, sil2100 the old and new utouch libraries can coexist (i.e. libgeis1 and libutouch-geis1 can be installed at the same time). However, there is a conflicts and replaces on libutouch-geis-dev in libgeis-dev
<didrocks> fginther: can we load in the same process the old and new one?
<didrocks> fginther: like new nux using libgeis1 and old unity using libutouch-geis1
<fginther> didrocks, hmmm.. Yes that should work. Let me examine something to verify...
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> I need to get fginther's unity/5.0 rename changes merged in
<sil2100> But the merger fails, looks to me like some stupid problem again
<fginther> didrocks, Bonjour! Yes, you can mix new nux with old unity. nux only has s build-time dependency on libgeis-dev.
<fginther> sil2100, what's the issue?
<didrocks> fginther: excellent! thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: there is a missing thing in the unity packaging though, in that case
<didrocks> if libutouch-geis-dev and libgeis-dev are conflicting
<didrocks> let me fix that :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure if you saw my question later today about the bug to track the renaming?
<didrocks> sil2100: we need one for SRUing I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, right
<sil2100> fginther: is there a bug for that already?
<fginther> sil2100, will this work? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1037621
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1037621 in Ubuntu Precise "[Needs-Packaging] geis (project name change)" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> I think something obvious with "renaming blablabla" would be better
<didrocks> with a test case meaning, upgrading and see that there is no change, no regression and that multitouch is working
<fginther> didrocks, ok, new bug on the way
<fginther> didrocks, sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/1047385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047385 in Nux "Update dependency on renamed geis" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> my first silly contribution to compiz so that i can at least compile it :D https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/compiz/kde_needs_kdeworkspace/+merge/123278
<didrocks> fginther: good, please add the packaging task, the unity ones as well, and nominate for precise
<didrocks> fginther: put the quantal tasks as fix released
<mhr3> davidcalle, no, user decides when to close it, not the scope
<mhr3> why would you need that?
<davidcalle> mhr3, to do something to a result when an preview action is clicked, without loosing the context of the search. Possible use case : https://plus.google.com/u/0/117867558830601601230/posts/eLD7PMcMZ7M
<davidcalle> losing*
<davidcalle> mhr3, another option (for this use case) would be to be able to update the content of the preivew (including actions), when an action is activated.
<mhr3> davidcalle, oh so you want to go back to results after clicking?
<MCR1> Mirv: thx 4 the info.
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah
<mhr3> yea, we should support that, and it might be possible somehow already :)
<mhr3> maybe if you used goto dash uri
<davidcalle> mhr3, goto dash uri, I've seen that used somewhere...
<mhr3> i'm not sure it'd work, but protocol-wise it's doable
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Keep it coming ;)
<mhr3> (doable right now)
<tsdgeos> MCR1: jenkins complained https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/compiz/kde_needs_kdeworkspace/+merge/123278 but but but, any idea why?
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: ↑ ?
<davidcalle> mhr3, you mean something like Unity.ActivationResponse(goto_uri='' , handled = 1)
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: I'm just looking at it
<davidcalle> mhr3, nevermind, just seen what you are talking about
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Have you rebased on latest lp:compiz ?
<MCR1> tsdgeos: bzr merge lp:compiz
<MCR1> bzr commit
<MCR1> bzr push
<tsdgeos> let me see
<MCR1> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/debian/tmp/usr/lib/pkgconfig/compizconfig-python.pc': No such file or directory
<MCR1> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/debian/tmp/usr/lib/pkgconfig/compizconfig-python.pc debian/python-compizconfig//usr/lib/pkgconfig/ returned exit code 1
<MCR1> the fix for that is missing in your version ^^
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: that ie exactly where jenkins fails
<tsdgeos> i see
<mmrazik> MCR1: so it is in trunk already?
<MCR1> I have not tested, but I think - 1 sec
<mmrazik> MCR1, tsdgeos: well.. I just found a bug in the ci job config. It is not merging with trunk...
<MCR1> mmrazik: yes
<mmrazik> that should be fixed
<mmrazik> so let me re-trigger the job
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: i'm useful!
<tsdgeos> :D
<mmrazik> :)
<MCR1> mmrazik: yeah, you are right - I just got the mails that it did...
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks can I ask you to please hold off work on the nux/unity for a moment
<davidcalle> mhr3, don't work, it just closes the Dash.
<MCR1> mmrazik: no, it is in trunk (since 50 min)
<MCR1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.8/revision/3352
<mmrazik> MCR1: ack. The compiz-ci was building just the branch from tsdgeos and it didn't merge it with lp:compiz
<mhr3> davidcalle, what did you use?
<davidcalle> return Unity.ActivationResponse(goto_uri='', handled=3 ) and return Unity.ActivationResponse.new(Unity.HandledType.HIDE_DASH, '')
<davidcalle> Not HIDE_DASH, bad copiy paste
<davidcalle> but GOTO_DASH_URI
<mhr3> davidcalle, try "home.lens" for the uri
<sil2100> fginther: ugh? What's up?
<didrocks> fginther: sure, and TBH I don't ming, tons of pings here
<davidcalle> mhr3, nope
<fginther> sil2100, didrock chase found a potential issue that needs to be root cause
<mhr3> davidcalle, so, yea... open a bug :)
<sil2100> fginther: ok, keep me in touch then ;) Need any help?
<sil2100> fginther: where is the issue btw.? Hope it's not in nux...
<fginther> sil2100, I don't have many details yet, just that "- Verify gesture functionality" isn't working.
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<MCR1> didrocks: Can and should I use the ubus_manager_ to check if the Dash has been activated with the shortcut key ?
<didrocks> MCR1: not sure you will get this info, but I didn't look at ubus_manager for a long time :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, it should send this message when the dash opens. UBUS_OVERLAY_SHOWN
 * bschaefer double checks it
<bschaefer> yeah
<didrocks> bschaefer: right, but it doesn't special case if it's opened with the shortcut key
<didrocks> which is what MCR1 wanted I guess
<bschaefer> didrocks, ooo, yeah...wait I think it does...
 * bschaefer goes to check
<MCR1> bschaefer:  I thought more about using UBUS_DASH_EXTERNAL_ACTIVATION
<bschaefer> ubus.SendMessage(UBUS_PLACE_ENTRY_ACTIVATE_REQUEST, g_variant_new("(sus)", "home.lens", dash::NOT_HANDLED, ""));
<bschaefer> LauncherController.cpp:727
<bschaefer> MCR1, ^
<MCR1> bschaefer: thx
<bschaefer> MCR1, np :)
<mhr3> and i'll be probably removing ubus_manager :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, please do...it just causes issues
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> things need to be re worked though....
<mhr3> bschaefer, well, i mean like rewrite it, not get rid of it completely
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, I was hoping you figured out how to do that
 * bschaefer thinks ubus ruins OO design 
<mhr3> imo it's useful
<bschaefer> yeaah
<bschaefer> but I wonder if things could be designed to fit better
<mhr3> and it's message passing, isn't that base of OO? :)
<bschaefer> yeah, but it likes a huge global variable
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> its talking with things it shouldn't be
<mhr3> like?
<bschaefer> like when the Dash is about to show it sends this ubus message to everyone who is listening (which you never know when it'll get there)
<bschaefer> which causes syncing problems
<mhr3> fwiw one thing i'll change is that you'll be able to assign priority to the message when sending it
<bschaefer> oo that would be awesome
<bschaefer> but its a queue!
<bschaefer> priority queue
<mhr3> which from my tests is a huge win for responsiveness
<bschaefer> max/min heap...hmm that should work :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah, ubus does help a lot, but I keep running into times where I NEED the message to be sent and read before going on...
<mhr3> well the listeners will still be invoked in order they registered
<mhr3> but the high prio msg will be delivered sooner than the standard ones
<didrocks> mhr3: do you have so much UBUS traffic to need that?
<didrocks> was pretty low in my time :)
<bschaefer> yeah, that would be awesome
<mhr3> didrocks, no, but it uses idle which is not acceptable for everything
<didrocks> you want some sync messages?
<mhr3> didrocks, didn't you read the bugs which say that dash opens >5seconds after super keypress
<bschaefer> didrocks, yes
<mhr3> that's because it uses idle
<didrocks> mhr3: didn't see that one TBH :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, no, no, still fully async
<bschaefer> mhr3, I removed that
 * bschaefer always confuses async and sync
<didrocks> I remember to have reported that more than one in my old system :)
<bschaefer> but I know the definition of both haha
<bschaefer> mhr3, that Idle in opening the dash is removed :)
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, async and no idle to bring it back to the main loop, I'm confused :)
<bschaefer> (or it will be soon)
<mhr3> didrocks, async is fine as long as you can specify the prio
<mhr3> and in compiz it's simple
<mhr3> HIGH prio - do on next iteration, STANDARD - do when current processing finishes, LOW - do sometimes in the future when the app isn't doing anything (which is once in 30seconds on slow machines)
<mhr3> right now it defaults to the last, and therefore it sucks
<bschaefer> mhr3, yea, if it would do it next iteration at times I would no longer hate ubus as it is in unity :)
<mhr3> (ok the 30seconds was a bit exagerrated) :P
<bschaefer> haha ~1 second
<bschaefer> is still to long
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, I don't get the STANDARD one, you will get the mainloop more than once
<mhr3> for user-initiated actions, indeed
<mhr3> didrocks, compiz repaints and reading from sockets is done with standard
<bschaefer> mhr3, wait is this just some sort of dream or in the works?
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> make sense now
<MCR1> from reading your conversation above it seems to me that the ubus solution might not be the best for my problem
<mhr3> otherwise said - the usual case is - HIGH: do on next iteration, STANDARD: do in next ~10 iterations, LOW: next ~100?
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, more clear that way :)
<didrocks> you are basically implemented a g_source? :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, ehm.... :)
<mhr3> didrocks, ubus uses gsources, so i'm just explaining how it fits into the global picture of processing events
<bschaefer> mhr3, well I would love to work on that part (If I ever get time) ... as it would be fun to implement a priority queue
<didrocks> ok :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, you mean like auto q = std::queue<...>(); ?
<bschaefer> mhr3, that is a standard queue
<bschaefer> FIFO
<mhr3> oh.. priority
<mhr3> sorry
<bschaefer> I don't think that is in the standard...
<mhr3> bschaefer, so yea auto q = std::priority_queue<...>(); :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, dam, it has been a while since I wrote a heap :(
<bschaefer> mhr3, but that is going to be better then what I could have made haha
<mhr3> bschaefer, although data structures are awesome, don't expect you'll ever have to implement one :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, i know :) (I can dream though!)
<mhr3> bschaefer, know their properties though, that's extermly important
<bschaefer> mhr3, yes it is! and awesome it uses a heap :)
<mhr3> i never got to implementing heap at uni, i randomly picked hashtable instead :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, we got to make a process scheduler (not a real one haha)
<bschaefer> that was really fun
<mhr3> oh that sounds nice
<bschaefer> which in a sense is what you would want with the ubus
<bschaefer> each new ubus message add to queue
<bschaefer> let the heap do its magic
<bschaefer> grab front
<bschaefer> though I am not sure how ubus works with the main loop
<mhr3> my plan say multimap
<mhr3> msgs with same priority will be appended, high prio is put where it needs to
<bschaefer> nice, using that binary tree :)
<bschaefer> hmm so a max of 3 nodes?
<bschaefer> and each node having a queue?
<mhr3> honestly i dunno what multimap uses
<bschaefer> (maps use binary trees)
<mhr3> but yea, i guess binary tree with lists as nodes
<bschaefer> hmm that would also work, but if the priority queue is already in the standard it could make things easier
<bschaefer> so you wouldn't have to make a map<int, queue>
<mhr3> yea, i'll check it out
<bschaefer> mhr3, cool :) that sounds like fun haha
<mhr3> anyway, eod for today :)
<bschaefer> yeah, I should do some work :)
<bschaefer> have a good weekend!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-08
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> Is there appmenu-gtk or appmenu-qt maintainers in the place ?
<popey> gnumdk, I don't think so.. wassup?
<JohnnyWho> I would like to download the source code of unity, in order to port it to my Gentoo OS.
<luke-nz> Evening all (11pm NZ time)
<luke-nz> anyone about?
<luke-nz> no help required, basically I just wanted to take the opportunity to say how good I think unity is
<luke-nz> I'll see if I can send an email or something :) Anyway, awesome job!
<keturn> I'm on a mission.  this g_varint_parse leaks, and I want it not to so I can run indicator-multiload without murdering.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk/view/head:/libdbusmenu-glib/server.c#L979
<keturn> but this gvariant stuff is all new since I last worked in glib, and I'm rusty
<keturn> JKL said some stuff about it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/784808
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 784808 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "memory leak in menuitem_property_idle" [Undecided,New]
<keturn> I guess I should try running trunk just in case, I'm using the source package from precise at the moment
<mhr3> seems fixed in the code you linked to
 * keturn tries to figure out which way is up
<keturn> it looks like trunk0.6 has more patches than trunk
<keturn> I suspect http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk.0.6/revision/362.4.1
<gotwig> hello, unity-greeter devs here?
<gotwig> there were problems with the textcursor for the position in the past
<gotwig> do you know which file handles that in unity-greeterß
<gotwig> *?
<keturn> posted some notes to https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/956810 .  not sure where to go from there.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 956810 in indicator-multiload (Ubuntu) "Small memory leak (~200 KiB/h)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> hello
<mhall119> bkerensa: yo
<mhall119> so, you need (IIRC) 3 files to make this work properly
<mhall119> the executable itself, the dbus .service file, and a descriptive .scope file
<mhall119> bkerensa: this uses davidcalle's utilities lens?
<bkerensa> mhall119: correct
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and if we want Unity on a screen in front of a lot of people in a hour I need to test it
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> ok, so the .scope file tells Unity the name and dbus connection info
<mhall119> you need a unique DBusName and DBusPath
<bkerensa> ok
<mhall119> then the .scope file needs to be copied to /usr/share/lenses/utilities/(whatever).scope
<mhall119> assuming /usr/share/lenses/utilities/ where david's lens exists
<bkerensa> is not cities-test
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> is now*
<mhall119> ok, so having the .scope file in the lens directory tells the lens to use it
<mhall119> but Unity needs to connect to it over dbus, which means we need to tell dbus how to run it
<bkerensa> mhall119: /usr/share/lenses/utilities/ <-- does not exist
<mhall119> what is under lenses/ ?
<bkerensa> nothing
<mhall119> do you have david's lens installed?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> I just branched his code
<mhall119> sorry. /usr/share/unity/lenses/
<mhall119> ok, it'll be easier to install his lens form his .debs, than to manually copy them too
<mhall119> and you need this working in an hour?
<bkerensa> mhall119: sure :)
<bkerensa> but he doesnt have a quantal deb
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> ok, so what files are in his branch?
<bkerensa> mhall119: .scope etc the whole source package
<mhall119> a .lens?
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/cities-precise/files
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> just a .scope
<bkerensa> I modified http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/cities-precise/view/head:/src/unity-scope-cities
<bkerensa> so that it uses mapquest instead
<bkerensa> and changed the icons
<mhall119> ok, YOU need http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/utilities-precise/files
<mhall119> that's the lens your scope will run in
<bkerensa> ok
<mhall119> you *should* be able to bzr builddeb it, then dpkg -i
<mhall119> then, really, you can bzr builddeb your modified cities-precise branch too
<mhall119> undo any changes you made to file names or dbus names
<mhall119> and it should be installable
<bkerensa> mhall119:  so that branch you shared does not have the source code for the cities portion
<mhall119> no, lenses and scopes can be in separate code
<bkerensa> ok
<mhall119> scopes need a lens though
<bkerensa> so I am now confused
<mhall119> the scope you're modifying uses the utilities lens
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> so why do I need utilities source package?
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> mhr3 made a nice graphic here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/
<mhall119> you need the utilities lens installed, your modified cities scope needs it there
<bkerensa> ah
<mhall119> Dash->Lens->Scope is how it works
<bkerensa> yes
<mhall119> for a scope to put results into the dash, it needs a lens
<bkerensa> So the scope how do I build it and install it?
<mhall119> your scope needs the Utilities lens
<bkerensa> and can I install utilities from ppa?
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa is the ppa
<bkerensa> kk
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+files/unity-lens-utilities_0.1-0~7~precise1_all.deb is the deb
<bkerensa> I am on quantal
<bkerensa> =/
<mhall119> then, in your bzr branch for the cities scope, run "debuild -us -uc" and it should make a .deb file in the parent directory
<mhall119> it should still work
<mhall119> precise->quantal didn't have an API break that I'm aware of
<bkerensa> mhall119: ok utilities installed... cities built and installed
<bkerensa> so it should now be in the dash or do I need to restart unity?
<mhall119> restart unity, alt-f2 then "unity --replace"
<bkerensa> mhall119: I do not see the lens in dash
<mhall119> ls /usr/share/unity/lenses/utilities/
<bkerensa> yes I see the files
<bkerensa> mhall119:  ^
<mhall119> both utilities.lens and cities.scope?
<bkerensa> yes
<mhall119> oh, right, the utilities lens isn't displayed, it works from the Home lens
<bkerensa> mhall119: hmm?
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/utilities-precise/view/head:/utilities.lens has Visible=false
<mhall119> which means it doesn't display an icon in the lens bar at the bottom
<bkerensa> AHH IT WORKS
<bkerensa> ok man thanks
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> \o/
<bkerensa> If my hack works I get $600 :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I didnt add that part in did I :)
<mhall119> then you owe me a beer
<bkerensa> and David
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: did you know there's a SUMO scope for the Help lens?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-02
<Mirv> not sure who are around today, not the US folks at least, but filed a bug about autopilot tests for the unity(7) stack bug #1219636
<ubot5> bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219636
<Mirv> bregma: ^ (when you're around, it seems that bug is here to stay for now ie. not random)
<veebers> Mirv: I'm approaching EOD but I can take a quick look. To confirm, if I had a VM to try and reproduce on I would add the ppa 'ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build' and dist-upgrade ?
<Mirv> veebers: yes, that's the correct PPA
<veebers> Mirv: cheers
<veebers> Mirv: hey, re: the test and the mouse move, was there a video for that failing test?
<veebers> Mirv: Failing me being able to re-produce the bug, there should probably be checks in autopilot for infinite mouse movement loops (I thought there was already)
<veebers> if not today, I'll propose something for autopilot adding that
<Mirv> veebers: no video, I just checked that not even with the one run that ran for 7200 seconds until it self-aborted (http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1483/label=autopilot-intel/)
<Mirv> (and sorry, some flakiness in Internet connection today
<veebers> Mirv: nw, cheers
<mzanetti> seb128: hi
<mzanetti> seb128: what do you think about my reply on the mail?
<seb128> mzanetti, hey
<seb128> mzanetti, we already have a way to customize defaults, that's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings
<mzanetti> seb128: so we 'd need a second version of this package for touch, right?
<seb128> mzanetti, if we want different defaults on touch and ubuntu yes
<seb128> mzanetti, but I though the goal was convergence, having one image, same device being a phone and desktop once docked
<mzanetti> seb128: I really need that for the phone
<mzanetti> seb128: so you're saying we should either have libreoffice on the phone's launcher or remove it from the desktop one?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> what happen to your phone once docked
<seb128> do you expect libreoffice to appear then?
<mzanetti> and what about the dialer app? have that in the desktop launchers all the time?
<seb128> well, the issue your describe there is not as easy as "default"
<seb128> you want to launcher content to change depending on the screen resolution
<seb128> and the hardware available
<seb128> and the docking status
<seb128> the launcher content*
<seb128> you don't want libreoffice on your phone launcher
<seb128> but once you dock that phone it becomes a desktop
<mzanetti> seb128: no... I don't want the launcher's content to change when the screen resolution changes
<seb128> then you want it
<seb128> so you converged desktop wouldn't have libreoffice when used in desktop mode?
<seb128> converged device*
<mzanetti> seb128:  no
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> that seems buggy
<mzanetti> well, it's there and can launch it, but not in the launcher as pinned app
<mzanetti> unless I pin it myself in there.
<seb128> why not? we have it on the desktop today as pinned
<seb128> that seems like a desktop regression
<mzanetti> seb128: I only want to ship that config on phones
<seb128> there is no "phones"
<mzanetti> there is
<seb128> there is a convergence story
<seb128> on day your phone is going to be a desktop once docked
<seb128> one day*
<mzanetti> yes.... but still we ship it as a phone
<mzanetti> and there we don't want libreoffice in the launcher
<seb128> with a desktop...
<mzanetti> if the user goes home, docks it and drags office to the panel. fine
<seb128> the desktop should be full featured and similar to our current desktop once used as a desktop
<seb128> you are making desktop users second class citizen there
<seb128> saying "let's make the desktop experience less good, if they want they can fix it themself by hand"
<mzanetti> no... if you install your pc at home you will have that stuff in there
<mzanetti> but you won't have the phone app
<seb128> that's not really convergence
<seb128> that's having 2 OS, 2 images
<mzanetti> not 2 images
<seb128> that's not what we are aiming for
<mzanetti> just 2 different sets of configs
<mzanetti> default configs
<seb128> right, so 2 images
<seb128> one with a desktop config and one with a phone config
<mzanetti> yes... we weill have multiple images anyway
<seb128> that's a fail if we get there imho
<seb128> but anyway, that's not for v1 in any case
<mzanetti> we already have multiple images now. 4 for the desktop + 4 for the phone btw
<seb128> no, we have 1 for the desktop
<seb128> on different archs
<greyback> why not ship 1 image, with multiple configs available, including configs for each platform we support, and the config is dynamically chosen by shell at runtime
<seb128> mzanetti, well, anyway, I'm pretty sure some people have been asking for dynamic configs key, where the value change according to the form factor
<seb128> mzanetti, e.g Saviq asked for gsettings key where you can have a value for phone mode and one for desktop mode and where the value you get changes once you dock the device
<seb128> but that's another discussion
<mzanetti> *that* is violating convergence imho
<seb128> mzanetti, let's start with the ubuntu-touch-settings
<seb128> mzanetti, the problem with those -settings approch, is that they conflicts, you can't install 2 overrides, you have to pick 1 (or 1 win at the end anyway)
<seb128> so you that defeats convergence goal as well
<seb128> mzanetti, can you send me a list of keys you want changed, I'm going to upload that ubuntu-touch-settings today
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, for tablet, since we can have 2 applications open simultaneously and both have "focus", the launcher will then indicate both apps are focused, right?
<mzanetti> seb128: sent you a mail
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd say yes
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: are they really both focused?
<seb128> mzanetti, no background image change?
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> seb128: which background?
<seb128> mzanetti, org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<seb128> unity wallpaper image
<mzanetti> greyback: I don't think we need to change that one, do we?
<seb128> we currently rely on the code fallback, because the default image is invalid
<mzanetti> err... seb128^
<greyback> mzanetti: not really. Keyboard input only goes to one
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah. that's what I meant
<greyback> mzanetti: it does maybe introduce a tiny bit of confusion, as the model can have 2 "focused" applications, but yet there's only one "focusedApplication"
<mzanetti> greyback: not an issue imho... need to state it clears in the api docs tho
<mzanetti> clearly
<greyback> mzanetti: yep that'd work. Was considering renaming the model role to "active" just to make clearer divide between the concepts
<mzanetti> seb128: hmm... do I need to know background image thingie today? I guess it would require shipping the image with the other background pictures etc
<seb128> mzanetti, no, that's fine, let's start by just the launcher config
<mzanetti> greyback: would be fine with that too.
<mzanetti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<mzanetti> seb128: you will just install some override for it, right?
<seb128> mzanetti, correct
<mzanetti> awesome
<seb128> mzanetti, same as ubuntu-settings is doing on the desktop
<seb128> with a different config
 * mzanetti doesn't really know much about dconf
<seb128> don't worry about it, it's going to just work ;-)
<mzanetti> that was my plan :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, i can repro some of the problem in my testcase and it's LVWPH specific (at least this one)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: having a look
 * greyback has errand to run, back in about an hour
<mhr3> seb128, morning
<seb128> mhr3, hey, how are you?
<mhr3> seb128, not bad, not bad, but you know... monday... need to kickstart yourself :)
<seb128> mhr3, hehe, don't tell me!
<seb128> mhr3, I've a bug for you, maybe that can help to kickstart ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, my lenses are showing untranslated in unity7 ... is that a known issue?
<mhr3> seb128, all of them?
<mhr3> i was actually doing some po fixes in home scope
<mhr3> so i wonder if i actually broke it
<mhr3> seb128, or was it not working for a while?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: ok, thanks for update!
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, none is translated it seems, and dunno when that started, I tend to not be too picky about having english on my screen
<seb128> mhr3, where are the strings supposed to come from?
<seb128> mhr3, e.g "gettext -d unity-lens-applications "Installed"" returns a french string
<seb128> but it's showing in english in the UI
<mhr3> seb128, home scope
<seb128> mhr3, but applications.scope has Domain=unity-lens-applications
<mhr3> seb128, but what you see is coming from the master scope, and that is defined in home-scope
<seb128> mhr3, ok, I guess that's the problem then, those strings are not translated there
<mhr3> seb128, yey, i just successfully delegated stuff to translator team :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/13.10.4
<seb128> mzanetti, just installing unity-touch-settings should give you the launcher defaults
<seb128> mzanetti, wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/13.10.4/+build/4926146/+files/ubuntu-touch-settings_13.10.4_all.deb if you want to try it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, i've found the two problems, there was one in LVWPH and another in GenereicScopeView
<tsdgeos> the one in GenereicScopeView i'm not sure i've fixed properly yet
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: awesome
<dednick> larsu: good morning.
<mzanetti> greyback: what do you think where the desktop file parser should be located?
<mzanetti> greyback: or better: where do you need to use it from?
<greyback> mzanetti: I use it in unity-mir, in the application manager.
<greyback> mzanetti: separate library with it's own package would be nicest IMO
<mzanetti> probably, yes...
<mzanetti> Wellark: ^
<Wellark> greyback, mzanetti: we would not want to introduce gazillion of small libraries, though..
<Wellark> on their own packages that is
<Wellark> greyback: could it live in ubuntu-mir?
<mzanetti> all the other projects I know are splitting their code into gazillions of small libraries right now
<Wellark> above should be "on their own *source* packages"
<Wellark> binary packages are ok
<greyback> Wellark: it doesn't quite belong to unity-mir, as reading desktop files not a mir specific request. And other tools like ubuntu-software-center might want to be able to read desktop files maybe?
<larsu> dednick: hi!
<dednick> larsu: hi. just wanted to follow up on that messaging action issue i was having.
<larsu> dednick: ah right, I applied that but never commites/pushed. Sorry about that.
<larsu> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-messages/remove-root-parameter/+merge/183426
<dednick> larsu: cool. Anything about why reply isnt working?
<larsu> dednick: that's next on my list, currently trying to figure out #1217676
<dednick> larsu: that may be something in the unity8 side.
<dednick> larsu: i think the qmenumodels unity8 "flattening" model is resetting when you add-remove messages.
<dednick> could be what's causing it
<dednick> larsu: a problem which should be sidestepped in the unitymenumodel version.
<larsu> dednick: yeah I had the feeling this could be it, but I'm not seeing it with qmenumodel when running on my desktop.
<larsu> dednick: I just made sure though, the service definitely doesn't clear the items. Let me try with your branch
<dednick> larsu: i'm not sure the clear will work with my branch (i think it may suffer same problem as reply)
<dednick> larsu: it will remove the item from the list, but may not actually call into the backend.
<larsu> dednick: heh, I guess I'll be looking into that issue first, then :)
<dednick> larsu: see what i did there? ;) tricked you into doing that first. haha
<larsu> haha, clever ;)
<mzanetti> seb128: I've tested your package. works fine
<seb128> mzanetti, great
<mzanetti> seb128: is this already in the image? or when will it land?
<seb128> mzanetti, it needs to be seeded
<mzanetti> that means in terms of timeline?
<mzanetti> > a week?
<seb128> mzanetti, no, today
<mzanetti> ah. perfect
<seb128> I'm pinging ogra to get seeded, then it's going to be on the next image build
<mzanetti> seb128: I'll put you on the reviewers of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420
<mzanetti> seb128: once the defaults have landed you can approve
<mzanetti> Wellark: I think I'm done: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420
<seb128> mzanetti, ok
<seb128> mzanetti, so resetting the launcher config (we need to do that in system setting) would be basically resetting the gsettings key and calling that dbus command?
<mzanetti> seb128: yep
<mzanetti> seb128: it might slightly change once saviq is back, but I'll keep you updated
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<larsu> dednick: your branch doesn't build for me: dh_install: unity8 missing files (usr/share/unity8/unity/indicators/*), aborting
<larsu> dednick: the build directory contains a working unity8 binary, but running that doesn't show the messaging menu at al
<larsu> *all
<dednick> larsu: um. give me a sec
<larsu> dednick: oh, it does! It's the icon that is missing )
<dednick> larsu:  :)
<dednick> larsu: the dh_install should be fixed now. pull latest
<larsu> dednick: thanks
<mzanetti> om26er: hi
<om26er> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> om26er: just had a jenkins failure on the phone again but recalled that we already had seen this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/402/console
<om26er> mzanetti, yep, internet problem it seems
<mzanetti> om26er: I think we should use network over usb
<om26er> we could check with other guys what they are using to connect to the internet in the lab. e.g. in utah. I directly call nmcli they might be doing something different since I never heard any problem from them
<om26er> mzanetti, I was hoping that change would get merged in phablet-tools but didn't seem to happen, I do know there was a branch for that but never merged
<mzanetti> om26er: well... wifi is still wifi... for tests I'd recommend going through usb
<mzanetti> om26er: unless explicitly testing wifi
<mzanetti> om26er: this should explain how that works: losca.blogspot.com/2013/05/network-from-laptop-to-android-device.html
<om26er> mzanetti, I'll try that locally here and see how it goes
<mzanetti> om26er: actually you don't even need all that stuff... just set the PC as the default gateway on the phone and enable masquerading and ip_forward on the PC
<om26er> mzanetti, translate that into command please :)
<mzanetti> om26er: first of all you need to make sure TCP/IP through adb
<mzanetti> om26er: adb forward tcp:2222 tcp:22
<mzanetti> for example
<mzanetti> ah no... that won't work
<mzanetti> it only does port 22 obviously
<mzanetti> we need all of them
<greyback> Mirv: ping
<mzanetti> om26er: I guess you need all that howto.
<om26er> mzanetti, right, experimenting with that an a bit of the web
<mzanetti> om26er: let me know if you have troubles. also, Mirv is the one that wrote this howto
<om26er> there is this post as well http://qa.ubuntu.com/2013/07/24/internet-over-usb-on-ubuntu-touch-devices/
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... looks mostly the same, except Mirv uses more low-level commands
<larsu> dednick: hm, I'm not even seeing HeroMessage.onItemRemoved being called...
<larsu> dednick: well, if "print('..');" does what I hope it does ;)
<dednick> larsu: erm. give me a sec
<om26er> mzanetti, regarding Mirv script isn't that giving a static IP which will rather result in a IP conflict between devices on the same network
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah, well. I guess needs to be adjusted a little for our szenario.
<dednick> larsu: i dont suppose you ship that script to add messages on desktop with the indicator?
<larsu> dednick: no, mine is in a constant state of change. But you can use bfiller's, it's attach to bug #1217676
<ubot5> bug 1217676 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "performing action on menu incorrectly clears and reloads menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217676
<Mirv> greyback: pong
<larsu> dednick: you might need to change the desktop files in there to other apps if you don't have the phone apps installed
<dednick> larsu: ok. thanks
<greyback> Mirv: hey. I was looking into the qtubuntu fail to build on x86. I see that the contents of qtbase/src/platformsupport/eglconvenience are not being compiled into qtbase for x86, yet the header files are being shipped. I think eglConvenience is useful on desktop too.
<dednick> larsu: mine is outputting. does your message not dissapear?
<dednick> larsu: try using use console.log("...")
<larsu> dednick: same problem. I also don't see the Activate() call on the bus...
<larsu> dednick: the message disappears
<dednick> larsu: if the message dissapears then the onItemRemoved should be called. The Activate might not be going out because the action doesnt exist.
<Mirv> greyback: ok. the configuration hasn't changed from 5.0.x, but I wonder if that's a necessary evil from using -opengl desktop instead of -opengl es2 in configuration
<dednick> larsu: did you ./build after you made the qml change?
<dednick> the plugins need to be built as they get copied into the build folder during compile.
<larsu> dednick: ya, I just noticed that (I'm in a build area and thought I wouldn't need to rebuild in there)
<greyback> Mirv: quite possible. Things that need the qeglConvenience stuff are QPA plugins (like qtubuntu), which are platform specific. You cannot enable both GL types in the build?
<Mirv> greyback: the -opengl switch at least is either or, no possibility of defining both
<dednick> larsu: still not getting the log statements? you're not greping for the output are you?
<mzanetti> katie: hi
<larsu> dednick: I'm getting them now that I'm editing the right files :)
<dednick> larsu: ah :)
<mzanetti> katie: can you please give an answer here when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/unity8/finish-tour/+merge/183037
<greyback> Mirv: I'm very curious how/why this changed since 5.0. But it must be a bug that the header files for it are being shipped
<Mirv> greyback: yeah. that might be a bug indeed, upstream though, as --fail-missing makes sure that anything upstream installs gets into the packages
<katie> mzanetti, sure.. just looking now :)
<larsu> dednick: found the issue (UnityMenuModel::activate() doesn't look at action-namespace). Making a fix now.
<larsu> dednick: do you have an idea why it takes 10-20s to start unity8?
<greyback> Mirv: ok well then all qtubuntu can do to work-around it is include it's own copy of those eglConvenience cpp files. Which isn't a nice solution really. Any other ideas?
<mzanetti> dednick: what do I need to test your indicators.accesspoint-design branch on the phone? it's just empty here
<Mirv> greyback: not much. there's some -eglfs switch that we don't define but is enabled by default, and we install egl/es headers also on x86. but the build logs say that eglfs support is still not enabled on x86 - I'm not sure why, but it might be simply because of the -opengl desktop which the automatically disables it.
<Mirv> buildlog https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+build/4922638/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.qtbase-opensource-src_5.1.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu1%7Esaucy1%7Etest5_UPLOADING.txt.gz search for "EGLFS"
<Mirv> (install egl/es headers = build-depend on ubuntu's egl/es packages also on x86, so they'd be available during build)
<greyback> Mirv: if egl isn't being included, then yeah the eglfs (that's an example QPA for Qt to render to fullscreen egl surface) won't be built.
<greyback> Mirv: though I'm still puzzled that the headers are installed, as QT_CONFIG does not contain "egl" and so those headers should be left out. (see qtbase/src/platformsupport/eglconvenience/eglconvenience.pri)
<dednick> larsu: nope. dont know why. doesnt on my box
<larsu> dednick: this works for me, can you try as well? lp:~larsu/qmenumodel/use-full-action-name
<dednick> mzanetti: er. have you got some old indicator files on your machine/device?
<larsu> dednick: gotta run for a bit, will be back in 15 min or so
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, will give it a try
<mzanetti> dednick: dunno... I flashed the phone on friday evening
<dednick> mzanetti: is indicator-messages-service running?
<om26er> mzanetti, the issue that you reported is actually something different than we were seeing in the past. the logs say, Error: NetworkManager is not running.
<dednick> mzanetti: sorry, indicator-network-servce
<om26er> previously that has not been an issue. probably we should increase the delay to 90seconds for the device to settle
<dednick> mzanetti: arg. indicator-network-service
<mzanetti> dednick: it works normally... if I run_on_device your branch I get file:///home/phablet/shell/builddir/plugins/Unity/Indicators/IndicatorPage.qml:111:5: Type MenuItemFactory unavailable
<mzanetti> om26er: never use sleeps :D
<dednick> mzanetti: reason given for that?
<mzanetti> om26er: otherwise it'll fail when we'd require the timeout to be 91 seconds
<dednick> mzanetti: UnityActionMenu not a type?
<mzanetti> om26er: can't you do a while [ `pinc -c 1 ubuntu.com` -ne 0 ]; do sleep 1; done?
<dednick> or rather UnityMenuAction . i seem to be half asleep today
<mzanetti> s/pinc/ping/
<mzanetti> dednick: http://paste.kde.org/pef088624
<dednick> mzanetti: you need to upgrade your qmenumodel. and i need to update dependency version.
<mzanetti> om26er: obviously adding some safety mechanism... like wait at max 2 minutes, otherwise fail the test suite
<mzanetti> dednick: ok. flashing my phone now... that should update it, right?
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah
<dednick> um. possibly
<om26er> mzanetti, the problem that we see with nmcli is that it won't work even if we tried after 2 minutes. if the internet worked the first try it will keep working if it did not we'd actually need to retry with nmcli
<om26er> that's my finding. I have logged into devices with the problematic internet after the failed jobs and the internet is still not working there unless tried to be connected with nmcli again
<dednick> mzanetti: you flash with pending?
<mzanetti> dednick: yes
<dednick> mzanetti: then yes.
<dandrader> mzanetti, so now we can no longer show those running apps thumbnails when running unity8 on the desktop?
<mzanetti> dandrader: huh?
<dandrader> mzanetti, it used to be possible to launch the fake phone app and then have its fake thumbnail showing up in the recents/running section of the applications dash
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm not really sure why you ask me :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: did I break it?
<mzanetti> aah. because lp:unity-api doesn't have the screenshot property any more... now I get it
<mzanetti> dandrader: greyback asked me to remove that. he said it belongs somewhere else
<mzanetti> iirc
<dandrader> I would not use the term "break". maybe it's not supposed to do it anymore. just asking you because I had to ping someone :)
<larsu> dednick: and the corresponding mr: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/use-full-action-name/+merge/183453
<greyback> mzanetti: dandrader for unity-mir, we'll be using an image source to grab app screenshots. But for compatibility we'll add support for the ApplicationImage component that's currently being used.
<dandrader> greyback, not talking about that. I'm talking about the ability to play around with launching and closing fake apps when running on the desktop
<greyback> dandrader: possible something broke in the fake ApplicationImage plugin maybe?? Since it's on your desktop only
<dednick> larsu: did reply work for you?
<dednick> or is this only clear related at the moment?
<mzanetti> dandrader: that still works
<mzanetti> dandrader: ecept that for dialer-app, address-book-app and messages-app we don't have fake apps
<mzanetti> except
<dandrader> mzanetti, with "./run --fake"? I just get dummy dashes with that one
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... seems to have broken there... I never use --fake
<larsu> dednick: hm maybe I should have checked. It doesn't :)
<dandrader> ah, it still works with plain "./run"
<dednick> larsu: huh. i think i may just be an idiot.
<larsu> dednick: problem is, x-canonical-message-actions doesn't get the "indiator." prefix
<dednick> larsu: nevermind. apparently i'm smarted than i think :)
<larsu> dednick: hm? It still doesn't work, right?
<dednick> larsu: no. i just realised something that i thought wasnt, was.
<dednick> larsu: ah. it's finding a "." though, which i guess is causing it to assume it's part of a group
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think the reason is that there are no fake apps for "Tile.0" for example
<larsu> dednick: I don't understand. What's finding a '.'?
<mzanetti> dandrader: changing the fake backend to return for example "telephony-app.dekstop" for every tile should fix it I think
<dednick> larsu: sorry, nevermind. i'm talking rubbish
<mzanetti> dednick: standup
<larsu> dednick: hehe, okay. The problem is that a UnityMenuAction is not directly associated with a GtkMenuTrackerItem (the only thing that knows which namespace the action is coming from)
<larsu> dednick: I'm trying to find a halfway elegant solution...
<larsu> dednick: model.fullActionNameForItem(index, name)?
<larsu> man that's ugly...
 * larsu is starting to think UnityMenuAction should have been a non-qml-creatable type
<mzanetti> larsu: without knowing any further details, the would suggest that your sispicions are correct :)
<mzanetti> ...the name would...
<larsu> hehe
<dandrader> mzanetti, "Dash/DashApps.qml:54: TypeError: Object Categories(0x1b3eb30) has no method 'overrideResults'" <- I think that's likely the culprit. it seems the fake scopes implementation didn't get updated to the latest design/api/changes
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... we _REALLY_ should have all APIs in lp:unity-api
<mzanetti> that would prevent such things from happening
<dednick> larsu: i'm not going to dignify that with a response
<dednick> It's a noun :) you can create it!
<larsu> dednick: fair enough, but then we need a function that turns actions names into properly namespaced ones
<dednick> larsu: add the namespace if it doesnt have it.
<larsu> dednick: how? UnityMenuAction is not associated with an item...
<dednick> larsu: hm
<dednick> larsu: why doesnt it have the namespace on it in the first place? isn't that like "a requirement"
<dednick> to be part of the group.
<dednick> lunch!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: added you to 4 reviews that fix the stuff we found out on friday
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yay, you nailed it down?
<tsdgeos> i can't find anything obviously wrong at least
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'll send an email later explaining the problem as i understand it
<tsdgeos> in case there's something left to fix
<tsdgeos> whoever needs to fix it has a bit of head start
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: awesome, thanks. I'll test your fixes in a minute
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on the desktop it should pick up your existing launcher config (or use the default one with libreoffice etc)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on the phone, additionally we would override the default launcher entries with this dconf override: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/13.10.4/+build/4926146/+files/ubuntu-touch-settings_13.10.4_all.deb
<tsdgeos> ij
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti:  if (appIds.count() << m_storedApps.count()) { ¿?
<tsdgeos> my math logic exploded
<mzanetti> lol
 * mzanetti wonders that this actually compiles
<tsdgeos> number shiftleft number
<tsdgeos> gives number
<tsdgeos> you can "if" a number
<mzanetti> there should be a warning like when you do a if ( foo = bar)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fixed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i don't understand that if
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if the old stored list is bigger than the new one...
<mzanetti> which means, items where removed
<mzanetti> then do a cleanup of the itemCache
<tsdgeos> isn't it possible that someone sets a larger list that is not a superset of the existing one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes it is... but also not really critical I'd say
<tsdgeos> ok, i mean you can just remove the if
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you probably want to comment/remove the qdebug
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: narf... did I commit another one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: removed
<seb128> mzanetti, question for you
<seb128> mzanetti, what qt type would "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>" be?
<mzanetti> QList<QVariantMap>
<mzanetti> seb128: ^
<mzanetti> aka QVariantList
<mzanetti> I think
<larsu> dednick_: no, namespaces would be worthless if the actions would have to carry them
<seb128> mzanetti, I tried to do that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055372/
<seb128> mzanetti, but I get
<seb128> "(QMap(("defaults", QVariant(bool, true) ) )  )
<seb128> QDBusMarshaller: type `QList<QVariantMap>' (1458) is not registered with D-BUS."
<seb128> mzanetti, when I run my code
<seb128> mzanetti, oh, I guess I need to register the type
<mzanetti> seb128: hmm... I don't think you have to...
<dednick_> larsu: right, but it's not the action, it's the xCanonicalMessageActions.
<larsu> dednick_: well, they are in the same action group as the original action, so the same namespacing rules should apply
<larsu> dednick_: s/original/standard
<larsu> dednick_: I see three possible solutions: (1) add model.getAction(index, name)
<larsu> (2) add model.getActionName(index, name)
<mzanetti> seb128: qdbus_cast<QList<QVariantMap>>(variant.value<QDBusArgument>());
<mzanetti> seb128: this is how we read it
<mzanetti> seb128: you might want to try it the other way round?
<larsu> (3) add model.activateForItem(index, actionName)
<larsu> dednick_: I'd pick (1), but its your choice, you've got to use it ;)
<dednick_> larsu: what would getAction return?
<larsu> dednick_: a UnityMenuAction instance
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: hmm, it still seems broken for me; it's just these 4 fixes and nothing more?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> how it breaks?
<larsu> seb128: technically, the string you posted is a QVariant<QList<QVariantMap>>
<larsu> seb128: not sure if this helps you, though
<seb128> larsu, I'm lost in types there ;-)
<seb128> larsu, <property name="launcher-items" type="aa{sv}" access="readwrite">
<larsu> seb128: right, that should be a QList<QVariantMap>. Which library are you using that with? gsettings-qt?
 * larsu is unsure if that has this conversion
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: empty dash after I type a few letters. give me a minute, merging everything again, i'm not sure if I haven't messed it up before
<seb128> larsu, I'm not using a library, that's for system settings, I need to do what is in the description of https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420
<mzanetti> larsu: QVariant's isn't a template class, is it?
<dednick_> larsu: I wonder if specifying the namespace in the action would be better?
<larsu> mzanetti: no, but I wasn't sure what other syntax to use
<mzanetti> hehe :) valid point
<larsu> dednick_: you're asking me to not ever use the namespace feature then... it's really handy, and I can't guarantee that no other indicator is ever going to use it
<larsu> dednick_: I realize that the messaging case is a bit weird, but what's the point in having a namespace for the standard "action" attribute if we can't apply it to all other action names that are in custom attributes
<larsu> seb128: I'm not familiar with qt's dbus library, but that should be a QVariant which contains a QList<QVariantMap>
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fixed your comments
<seb128> larsu, I'm reading http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtdbus/qdbustypesystem.html
<seb128> larsu, seems I need to register the type
<larsu> seb128: it has a warning that you can't use QVariantMap directly...
<larsu> seb128: I wonder what you're supposed to use instead thouhg
<dednick_> larsu: i guess i dont get why the actions in custom attributes automatically belong to the same namespace as those of a menu items action. what if we had an action that wasnt attached to a menu item?
<dednick_> but i dont think i understand the whole namespace thing.
<larsu> dednick_: action names don't have namespaces at all, they are simply strings. Namespaces are a concept that only exists with menu models. If you have a section or submenu with "action-namespace" propery, all of its child menuitems must have that namespace prepended before action names
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: hmm, still no luck, essentially I see no improvement
<dednick_> and the indicators actions have this property set to "indicators"
<dednick_> ?
<seb128> larsu, mzanetti: it works when using "    qDBusRegisterMetaType<QList<QVariantMap> >();"
<dednick_> larsu: i mean the menu has
<seb128> which is what unity8 is doing as well
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that is weird,unfortunately i'm 30 min from my eod
<tsdgeos> you'll need to dig it yourself
<tsdgeos> i can tell you i couldn't see anything wrong here
<mzanetti> seb128: oh... ok
<tsdgeos> and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_update_section_header/+merge/183457 has a test to prove it's needed
<larsu> dednick_: only indicator-messages uses that because it has really complex action names and it was easier to implement that way (hey, we have the feature, so why not). The other indicators usually specify their actions as "indicator.something" inside of their menus
 * dednick_ shoots himself in the head.
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: if you push everything to a branch, i can have a quick 20 min look
<larsu> dednick_: why? Is it really that hard?
<larsu> seb128: awesome :)
<dednick_> larsu: "If you have a section or submenu with "action-namespace" propery, all of its child menuitems must have that namespace prepended before action names". This is when you are referencing the action in the client? or defining the action.
<larsu> dednick_: when you are referencing the action in the client
<larsu> dednick_: which is what unitymenumodel does automatically for you for the standard actions. It just doesn't do it in UnityMenuAction...
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: lp:~stolowski/+junk/unity8-category-reorder-test it's just all our stuff merged together
<dednick_> larsu: as far as i understand it, what you're saying is that to the unitymenumodel, the reply action belongs to a action group called "indicators". And you need this name "indicators" to find the group in the muxer.
<dednick_> ie. namespace = group.
<larsu> dednick_: in this case, yes. But namespaces can be used for any section and submenu, and I had indicator-messages making heavy use of that initially
<larsu> dednick_: I just had to scale that back because qmenumodel wasn't able to handle this
<mzanetti> dednick_: are those small checkboxes really intentional?
<larsu> dednick_: look at how the action names are structured for the message indicator: <appname>.<messagetype>.<messageid>
<larsu> dednick_: <appname> was a namespace for the app section (in the desktop menu) at one point
<dednick_> mzanetti: well the design doesnt exactly call for checkboxes...
<larsu> dednick_: this gets rid of a lot of string manipulation inside the client, and lets us write code in a more generic way
<mzanetti> dednick_: they look weird being different than the rest imho
<larsu> dednick_: and if it weren't for custom actions, you wouldn't have to care about this at all
 * larsu damns custom actions!
<dednick_> larsu: yeah. it's pretty shit
<dednick_> mzanetti: they pretty much run into each other if they're not smaller than standard.
<larsu> dednick_: there's a (4) by the way: add a "index" property to UnityMenuAction. But that's pretty ugly, because you could only set it once and reading it back later might give wrong results in case the menu has changed
<dednick_> larsu: ok, well as long as we never have an action that it's associated with a menu item then getAction is ok. we just need to watch out for leaks
<mzanetti> dednick_: ok. I'll leave that up to design. reviewed the rest
<larsu> dednick_: fair enough.
<larsu> dednick_: I'll try to cook up a patch before eod
<larsu> dednick_: is you branch ready to land after this is fixed? bfiller wants that clearing bug fixed
<dednick_> larsu: yeah
<larsu> dednick_: awesome :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that's really broen
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, then maybe i did not fix it all
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sorry ./
<tsdgeos> i am pretty sure what i gave you are improvements
<tsdgeos> but no clue why it's still failing :-/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: did you test it your fixes against my branch and unity8 before, or I messed something?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: there's two possibilities
<tsdgeos> a) i did not test enough (it may have happened)
<tsdgeos> b) i did screw up when splitting my fixes from the branch that worked
<tsdgeos> sad thing is i killed the local branch "that worked"
<tsdgeos> so i can't go back now
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: no worries
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: so, can you summarize all that stuff in an email?
<mhall119> hey guys, something weird is going on with my Unity 8: http://ubuntuone.com/4v3fUxUPkTDGzqOyGRC4Ha
<mzanetti> hooray for regression tests catching regressions. meh for fixing them
<mzanetti> mhall119: what's weird?
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> mhall119: how did you run this? just flashed the phone and this is how it showed up?
<mhall119> mzanetti: I was searching the dash after installing a click app
<mhall119> when I cleared the search term, things were like this
<mzanetti> hmm... can't see how that would affect the launcher
<mzanetti> mhall119: how does one install a click app?
<mhall119> mzanetti: I was doing it from the click scope
<mzanetti> click scope... interesting
<mzanetti> never heard of that :D
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ping
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: pong
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, that branch is ready for a functional review if you're up for it.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: I'm about to eod for now... will check it tomorrow morning
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, I'll shout if it hasn't been merged yet.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, time for a review?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hit me
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/183503
<larsu> dednick_: uploaded a patch to the same MR. I kept UnityMenuModel instantiable, in case we ever need to access actions directly.
<larsu> dednick_: here's a patch for unity8 that makes use of this: http://paste.debian.net/33804/
<larsu> dednick_: this works for me, let me know if it works for you as well :=
<larsu> :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you have a link to the UI spec?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, there isn't really an up to date one.
<nic-doffay> Most of my communication with design was done via mail.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you have a picture you could forward me?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, there should be an old picture somewhere, let me try dig it up.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if this is all you got, why did you put the bottomDividers there? they aren't there on this screenshot
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that was added by Rosie in a mail.
<mzanetti> hmm... makes it hard to review then for me
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I can't believe that design told you to put that orange search lens icon up there in the upper right corner
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you're right, but I haven't received another asset.
<nic-doffay> Figured landing this would inspire one to be made quicker.
<nic-doffay> I've mentioned it.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there is a filter icon in the theme
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I think its exactly the one shown on the mockup
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any idea what it's called?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons | grep filter
<seb128> mzanetti, nic-doffay: wget https://launchpad.net/icon-library/trunk/lucid-release/+download/iconlibrary02052010.tar.gz; tar xf iconlibrary02052010.tar.gz; cd iconlibrary;   python icon-library.py
<seb128> that's an handy way to browse icon themes as well
<mzanetti> seb128: but it shows much more than we support on the phone
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, is this accessible easily via the Icon toolkit class?
<mzanetti> basically you just need to ignore everything with "Inherited from..."
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes
<seb128> mzanetti, there is a checkbox to don't list inherited icons, if you select the mobile theme and check that box you should have what is on the phone
<mzanetti> seb128: right... seems handy indeed
<mzanetti> seb128: if only those python uis would do a little better on high dpi screens :/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, icon takes image://theme/%1 what path would I need to pass?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: how did you use the search icon?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I just passed in "search"
<nic-doffay> Keeping in mind it's the Icon class.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah. try that with "filter"
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I've tried that.
<mzanetti> doen't work?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, nope.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: works here
<mzanetti> just tried it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, hmm
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you have ubuntu-mobile-icons installed?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, eod I'll have to take a look at this tomorrow. I'll ping you when I've sorted it.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, have a good evening though!
<mhall119> mzanetti: pushed rev 276 of my finish-tour branch with Tingting's recommended wording
<mzanetti> mhall119: cheers. I'll approve it soon
<mhall119> \o/
<dednick_> larsu: hm. those UnityMenuActions arent being deleted. when not used anymore. :(
<mhall119> second Unity8 fix!
<dednick_> only when the model is destroyed
<mzanetti> mhall119: actually... it feels a bit weird that the first sentence has a . while the second doesn't
<mzanetti> mhall119: what's your opinion on that?
<mhall119> mzanetti: none of the others end with a period
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah... so the question is. Should this one do so?
<dednick_> larsu: and basically it never gets destroyed.
<mzanetti> mhall119: or maybe without punctuation like the others, but in a new line?
<mhall119> I decided not to, for consistency with the others
<mhall119> can I put it in a new line?
<mzanetti> mhall119: <br> should work.
<mhall119> mzanetti: should we get katie and Tingting to weight in again?
<mzanetti> mhall119: can you do a screenshot of both versions and paste it somewhere please? I'll ask katie then for a quick look to decide
<mzanetti> mhall119: unless you are sure that one looks way better than the other. in that case I'll trust your judgement
<mhall119> trusting my judgement on design?  You don't know me very well :)
<mzanetti> mhall119: ok. then do the screenshots in any case :D
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> mzanetti: is there a way to get the tour to run in a desktop window?
 * greyback eod
<mzanetti> mhall119: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true
<mzanetti> mhall119: replace with your userid
<mhall119> mzanetti: replace /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 ?
<mhall119> with User1000 or with mhall?
<mzanetti> User1000
<mhall119> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface 'com.canonical.unity.AccountsService'
<mhall119> must be missing a package
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah, you need to install unity8
<mzanetti> mhall119: so that unity8-private etc are available
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> mzanetti: still doesn't like it
<mzanetti> mhall119: I think accountsservice needst to be restarted, now that the service files are installed
<mhall119> mzanetti: and how do I do that?
<mzanetti> mhall119: I rebooted :/
<mzanetti> mhall119:
<mzanetti> mhall119: easier way
<mzanetti> edit Compoenets/EdgeDemo.qml
<mhall119> ok, how?
<mzanetti> mhall119: search for  AccountsService.getUserProperty and replace that with true
<mzanetti> mhall119: how to edit a file?
<mzanetti> or was that just bad timing? :)
<mhall119> sorry, in what way should it be edited
<mhall119> found d.showEdgeDemo = AccountsService.getUserProperty(user, "demo-edges")
<mzanetti> exactly
<mzanetti> set it to true
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> that worked
<mhall119> mzanetti: http://ubuntuone.com/5rVPw9uOqj8UjfGZiNZQpj is a tarball with 4 options
<mhall119> mzanetti: personally, I like taking over the skipLabel text best
<mhall119> because having "Skip Intro" at the last page of the intro was also confusing
 * mhall119 wonders if mzanetti has EOD, or is just ignorning me
<mzanetti> mhall119: its 9:45 pm here
<mzanetti> mhall119: so yeah... sort of EOD :)
<mhall119> no worries, catch you tomorrow
<mzanetti> mhall119: I've noticed the link and will clarify this tomorrow morning with katie
<mzanetti> mhall119: by the time you show up I will know how to proceed
<mhall119> sounds good, thanks a bunch mzanetti
<mzanetti> mhall119: are there any docs how to create click packages?
<mhall119> mostly I just use qtcreator to do it, but I think they had some on readthedocs
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah, found this: https://click-package.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<mzanetti> mhall119: but it doesn't really show how to do it
<mzanetti> mhall119: and Qtcreator can only package up qml stuff. but I need c++
<mhall119> the C++ story for click packages and the app store isn't finalized yet
<mhall119> dholbach and cjwatson can tell you more about the plan though
<mhall119> mzanetti: long story short, click packages are arch-specific binaries and we have no cross-compiling support in the Ubuntu SDK
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah. not a problem for me. I can package them up manually. just need to figure how
<mzanetti> mhall119: but I've found the scripts how qtcreator does it. so, shouldn't take me too long I guess. unless I hit troubles with the environment
<mhall119> mzanetti: in that case you need to build your manifest.json, which maybe be detailed in the readthedocs, and run "click build"
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-03
<Mirv> if any Unity8 devs around, filed a stack publishing preventing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1220057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220057 in Unity 8 "Failing autopilot test EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_urgency_order" [Critical,New]
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> dednick: good morning
<dednick> mzanetti: howdy.
<dednick> mzanetti: do you know much about object ownership changes passing between c++ & qt?
<mzanetti> dednick: you mean QML?
<dednick> sorry, yes
<dednick> mzanetti: as in passing a (new QObject) back into qml.
<mzanetti> dednick: there are some QML components which take ownership of the objects if they don't have another parent yet
<dednick> mzanetti: is that only with QMLComponent, or QQuickItem as well?
<mzanetti> QQuickItems as well.
<mzanetti> dednick: so if you just do a new QObject() and put it somewhere into a view, the view will set itself as parent
<dednick> mzanetti: QObject as well?
<dednick> doesnt seem to be happening for me :(
<dednick> not even with a QQuickItem
<dednick> mzanetti: do you know it it works with qml properties ?
<dednick> mzanetti: like "property Item action: menu.getAction(...)"
<dednick> where getAction returns new object
<mzanetti> dednick: no. in that case I don't think its reparented
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. ok
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks. guess that would be my problem then :)
<larsu> dednick: morning :)
<dednick> larsu: hey :)
<dednick> larsu: just talking about your code.
<larsu> dednick: yep, just read that
<mzanetti> dednick: you need it to be reparented?
<larsu> dednick: so the problem is basically that I'm parenting the actions to the model?
<dednick> larsu: yep. but also the way we work it in qml using a property doesnt change the owner of the object
<dednick> mzanetti: yep
<larsu> dednick: but surely it does js-style ref counting?
<dednick> larsu: apparently not.
<dednick> larsu: i removed the parent in the function, but they're not being deleted.
<mzanetti> dednick: you really sure about that? I mean... if c++ code does a "new"... you really want it to "get lost" in javascript?
<dednick> larsu: the js counting only works within js functions i think
<larsu> dednick: ah, this is what I'm trying right now as well. Sigh.
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, i would prefer that we left delete responsibility to what creates them, but it sticks around forever.
<mzanetti> dednick: well. if its about the cleanup you could do something like this: MyQMLItem { Componet.onDestruction: myCppObj.destroy() }
<mzanetti> which will call deleteLater() on QObject iirc
<dednick> mzanetti: the property can change as well. so those will be lost.
<larsu> dednick: I guess we need something like this: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qqmlengine.html#setObjectOwnership
<mzanetti> interesting...
<dednick> larsu: http://qt-project.org/wiki/SharedPointersAndQmlOwnership . but i dont think it applies in this case
<dednick> larsu: as far as i've read Q_INVOKABLE funcions have the ownership set to JavaScriptOwnership, but maybe that isnt the case...
<larsu> dednick: right, so we shouldn't have to call setOwnership explicitely
<dednick> larsu: from my understanding
<dednick> larsu: guess we could give it a go and see if it changes things
<dednick> larsu: maybe using them on a property setter is behaving differently under this circumstance.
<larsu> dednick: I'm trying right now
<larsu> dednick: nope, same problem
<dednick> larsu: ok, i think having the index property may be the best option. Then we dont have to worry about ownership.
<dednick> since we can just create the object in qml
<dednick> larsu: the index will be bound to the modelIndex, so changes to that will need to sync down to the registration.
<dednick> stupid custom actions.
<larsu> dednick: stupid non-existent ref-counting :P
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, using the app api in unity-api, found something that's problematic with it. Question: do you ever call the get(index) method to get a raw ApplicationInfo object?
<mzanetti> greyback: I don't think I need it, no
<greyback> mzanetti: because I'm wondering why we have that ApplicationInfo class at all. I'm thinking it should be an implementation detail, not something that needs to be given to QML in any way (which get() does)
<mzanetti> greyback: why that?
<greyback> mzanetti: well get() returns the ApplicationInfo object. The only place that's needed is for focusApp() and stopApp(). Why not instead just always use appId as the unique identifier, not at times using a appId, other times using ApplicationInfo*
<mzanetti> greyback: so if you want to pass stuff on to somewhere else you need to pass all the 5 strings separately
<greyback> mzanetti: do you need to do that? As I don't
<mzanetti> greyback: actually I intended to pass the ApplicationInfo object to the launcher plugin and have all the data in there. without the need of starting to parse .dekstop files again
<mzanetti> greyback: not really the get() method, but as parameter in applicationFocused
<greyback> mzanetti: ok I see what you're doing
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'm not really sure what you mean by this: * it breaks the narrowMode decision. Try opening the search field and drag it smaller/bigger and compare that to trunk
<greyback> mzanetti: yes then you find it useful. Okay, will think a bit more
<mzanetti> greyback: not that I would _really_ need it. but it feels like a good idea to minimize parsing the file system
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just try it :)
<greyback> mzanetti: no true. Having 1 object that has all the data from the desktop file ready internally, that can be shared around, makes sense
<mzanetti> greyback: which still leaves one question open
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd need to link the applicationinfo implementation in the launcher plugin
<mzanetti> not really sure yet how to do that
<greyback> mzanetti: yep. Is do-able, will see once implementation done & working.
<sil2100> bregma: hi!
<sil2100> bregma: we have a serious unity AP problem that's blocking the unity from releasing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1219636
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> bregma: it most probably doesn't happen all the time, but frequently
<larsu> dednick: ah there you are. I'm almost done rewriting that patch.
<dednick> larsu: cool
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any idea who would know more about those icon themes?
<nic-doffay> I'd like to get to the bottom of why certain icons aren't available for me.
<larsu> dednick: something's totally off now, UnityMenuAction instances aren't even created for me anymore :(
<larsu> nic-doffay: it looks like the gicon image provider has been removed?!
 * larsu only judges by all the warnings he's seeing
<dednick> larsu: can you push your branch to junk or something?
<nic-doffay> larsu, there are so many image related warnings I lose track >_<
<larsu> nic-doffay: right :( Let's fix them!
<nic-doffay> larsu, some icons are still available though...
<nic-doffay> eg "search" is available.
<larsu> dednick: I'm doing a clean rebuild now, maybe I messed something up. Will push after that
<nic-doffay> larsu, any idea who to talk to about this?
<larsu> nic-doffay: I'm afraid that would be me
<larsu> I'll be looking into this after I fixed that issue for dednick
<nic-doffay> larsu, cool :P
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: was in a meeting...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, no worries
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: well... what does dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons give you?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's the thing a lot of icons.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, majority of those work.
<nic-doffay> filters didn't though.
<nic-doffay> (ive tried skype and other random picks before)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and is the "filter" icon listed in there?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's not.
<mzanetti> dednick: way better :)
<nic-doffay> But I was wondering how you got it?
<larsu> dednick: I pushed it to lp:~/qmenumodel/use-full-action-name.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: apt-cache policy ubuntu-mobile-icon
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: apt-cache policy ubuntu-mobile-icons
<dednick> larsu: ta
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, mine's 13.04+13.10.20130812-0ubuntu1
<larsu> dednick: there might be some bugs in there still, I can 't test it because I'm getting that qml error:
<dednick> mzanetti: you mean the checkbox?
<larsu> file:///home/lars/src/unity8/unitymenumodel.messages/builddir/plugins/Unity/Indicators/Messaging/MessageMenuItemFactory.qml:136: TypeError: Cannot read property 'valid' of null
<dednick> larsu: ok
<mzanetti> dednick: yes :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: please paste both, the complete output of "apt-cache policy ubuntu-mobile-icons" and "dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and your code where you try to use the Icon with the filter icon
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the code is simple
<nic-doffay> I just reference use the icon name.
<nic-doffay> Without the type suffix.
<nic-doffay> That works for the other icons in that package.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I know its simple. yet you must have a mistake somewhere.... otherwise it would work
<larsu> nic-doffay: what are the exact icons uris you are using?
<mzanetti> larsu: the Icon {} component has some magic... it has a property "name" which refers to an icon name, withouth e.g. image:// and file type extension
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, here's everything. https://pastebin.canonical.com/96734/
<larsu> mzanetti: I know, but it seems to be doing the right thing afaics
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, filter is there.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what happens if you remove the color property?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, nothing.
<mzanetti> but I've changed the code here to be exactly this. and it works
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, changed it to exactly what?
<larsu> nic-doffay: QIcon::fromTheme() returns an empty icon for "filter"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: http://paste.kde.org/p8a71429e
<larsu> nic-doffay: so it's not a problem with your code at all
<nic-doffay> larsu, yeah as I suspected.
<nic-doffay> But what differs between myself and mzanetti's setup?
<nic-doffay> This is what I'd like to find out.
<nic-doffay> larsu, I mean the filters icon is clearly visible after dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons
<nic-doffay> And I've used other icons there as a test.
<larsu> nic-doffay: are you on the desktop or on the phone? Most likely, the theme name is wrong.
<larsu> ya, it works if I set the theme name manually
<larsu> unity8 should set this if the platform abstraction thingy doesn't
<larsu> dednick: are you seeing the same error?
<dednick> larsu: nope
<dednick> just testing on phone now
<larsu> dednick: hm. Any idea why I could be running into that? It makes it really hard to test :) (and there's no other error about not being able to load the UnityMenuAction type)
<dednick> larsu: you maybe left the UnityMenuActions as getAction in the messaging menu factor
<nic-doffay> larsu, currently off the desktop.
<larsu> dednick: no, I triple-checked and rebuilt the whole thing from scratch
<larsu> nic-doffay: there's your problem, then :)
<dednick> larsu: revert changes to unity8 and apply http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6058425/
<larsu> nic-doffay: changing your icon theme won't work though, because unity8 doesn't pick it up
<dednick> larsu: then ./build && ./run from source
<dednick> s/source/source dir
<larsu> nic-doffay: basically, someone needs to call QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile") at some point
<larsu> dednick: ya, this is what I have as well
<dednick> larsu: hm.
<larsu> dednick: does sending replies work for you now?
<dednick> larsu: not sure how to test that without phone. which i'm still updating at the moment.
<dednick> larsu: it's getting through to the muxer at least.
<larsu> dednick: and you're not getting those error messages? /me is thoroughly confused
<dednick> larsu: but the UnityAction.isValid doesnt seem to be working.
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, I need your opinion. In shell, I want to use QSortFilterProxyModel to filter the running applications list to get list of running sidestage apps. If I want to focus one of those side-stage apps, right now I need its Application pointer.
<greyback> mzanetti: To get that I need to use get(i) where i is the index in the original model, not the filtered model. But I don't think we've implemented anything like the mapToSource() method on AbstractProxyModel
<greyback> mzanetti: Or I could change the api in unity-apis, so that focus uses the appId, not the Application pointer
<greyback> mzanetti: or I could add a role to the model which returns the Application pointer
<larsu> dednick: oh, so the UnityMenuAction _is_ being created, but the replyAction property is still null
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, can you clarify one of you review comments for me?
<mzanetti> greyback: roles that return pointers might be problematic
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, it's my least favourite option
<dednick> larsu: i think your fullActionName may be acting up. the toUtf8() is returning a QByteArray, which i think is being destroyed after the call to constData(), so the mem is no longer valid.
<mzanetti> greyback: changing all api's to use appId except having a get(appId) to get the appInfo pointer sounds ok...
<larsu> dednick: ugh, very good point
<mzanetti> greyback: while I once did expose something like mapToSource() in another project and it still works fine, I think it's not very nice
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, with this comment: * the animation feels weird. It covers everything except the searchfield. Please check with design.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah...
<larsu> dednick: but that shouldn't lead to that error, should it?
<greyback> mzanetti: I wasn't looking forward to trying it, I'll admit that :)
<nic-doffay> Do you mean it's strange that the animation affects everything but the search bar?
<dednick> no
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there is this thing coming down fro the top.. it goes below the textfield but above everything else
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: feels/looks really weird imho
<dednick> can you pastebin your unity8 source diff?
<greyback> mzanetti: appId it is. Thanks
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, right gotcha.
<nic-doffay> Having a chat about it now.
<dednick> larsu: ^
<larsu> dednick: it's exactly what you pastebinned earlier
<larsu> dednick: the UnityMenuAction constructor is called, but none of the setters. Something must delete the object during construction...
<dednick> larsu: any other errors?
<larsu> dednick: a bazillion warnings about icons and the hud, but nothing about this
<dednick> larsu: my line 136 is "appIcon: menu && menu.ext.xCanonic..."
<larsu> dednick: because of your patch. It's line 139 now
<larsu> dednick: I get these errors for every occurence of replyAction
<dednick> larsu: try putting a Component.onCompleted with log message in the replyAction
<larsu> dednick: already did, doesn't get called
<dednick> larsu: bleh. hmm. ok, try just creating a QMenuMode.UnityMenuAction in the Factory root item. maybe it will log out an error if you create like that
<dednick> larsu: not using a property i mean
<larsu> dednick: ah, good idea
<dednick> larsu: but i really dont get why it's working on mine :/
<greyback> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6058490/ is what will suit me. What do you think of line 30-31 of the diff, would that make sense? It would remove idea of model index entirely, so appId is the only unique identifier
<dednick> larsu: reply works on device now
<larsu> dednick: MessageMenuItemFactory.qml:35:5: Cannot assign object to list
<larsu> dednick: when try to just add a UnityMenuAction directly
<larsu> this is beyond weird
<dednick> larsu: yeah, sorry, put it in the loader
<greyback> as aside, this is interesting article on working around carriers not pushing OS updates: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/09/balky-carriers-and-slow-oems-step-aside-google-is-defragging-android/
<larsu> dednick: ah, default property magic?
<dednick> larsu: there's some dodgeyness going on in the sdk listview items where you cant child qobjects
<dednick> larsu: yep
<larsu> dednick: no additional error :(
<dednick> no onCompleted log?
<dednick> larsu: is the destructor being called?
<dednick> really strange
<mzanetti> greyback: +1 on lines 30-31
<greyback> mzanetti: ta. MR on it's way
<mzanetti> greyback: you sure its a good idea to remove the return value from startApplication?
<larsu> dednick: onCompleted is called, the destructor is not called
<mzanetti> greyback: might make sense to retain a bool?
<dednick> larsu: try reinstalling archive qmenumodel and see if it complains about the index property
<greyback> mzanetti: oops, that should keep a bool yes
<mzanetti> greyback: rest looks quite good I'd say
<larsu> dednick: it does
<dednick> larsu: does it call onCompleted? or say it cant create the UnityMenuAction?
<dednick> larsu: nevermind. just tried myself. doesnt create
<larsu> dednick: right, it doesn't even have the messagemenuitemfactory type now
<larsu> I guess it treats the non-existent property like a syntax error
<dednick> larsu: yeah
<dednick> larsu: when you added to the factory, did you create an empty one UnityMenuAction {}, or with properties?
<larsu> dednick: with properties, I copied the one from the replyAction
<dednick> larsu: sigh. i dunno wtf is going on...
<dednick> larsu: is it not complaining about the replyAction in TextMessage? line 100?
<larsu> dednick: yes it is. It complains about all occurrences of UnityMenuAction
<dednick> ah
<larsu> I'm building without the patch now, lets see if that still works
<larsu> dednick: anyway, I'm hungry. You said it does work for you now, right?
<dednick> larsu: yeah
<larsu> dednick: okay, going to lunch then :)
<larsu> dednick: I just pushed a fix for the fullActionName thing
<dednick> larsu: ta.
<dednick> larsu: right, so i approved in terms of a review, but i'm hesitent to do global until we get it working for you :(
<dednick> larsu: you on qt5.0 or 5.1?
<larsu> dednick|lunch: 5.0.2
<mzanetti> seb128: hey, did the settings override for the launcher already land in the image?
<seb128> mzanetti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130903.changes
<seb128> mzanetti, it did!
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks to ogra ;-)
<mzanetti> \o/
<mzanetti> thanks you two
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/adjust-application-api/+merge/183641
<greyback> lemme know what you think
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd need a review when you have some time. albert already did a first round and I've fixed his comments: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-defaults-from-dconf/+merge/183420
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, looking now
<mzanetti> yep, will check out yours
<larsu> mzanetti: seb128 advises to call QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile") in unity8 until bug #1098578 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1098578 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "On Ubuntu Desktop, the icon theme used by Qt is always 'gnome' (instead of the user set one)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098578
<larsu> mzanetti: who'd be the right guy to ask where to put that?
<seb128> larsu, mzanetti: system-settings does "QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile");"
<seb128> that works fine on touch and desktop (when the theme is installed, we depends on it)
<mzanetti> larsu: I am until saviq is back... yeah.
<mzanetti> larsu: probably just dump it in the main.cpp where we set up all the other import paths
<larsu> mzanetti: sounds reasonable. I'll put up a MR right away
<mzanetti> larsu: just found this code in unity8:
<mzanetti> void resolveIconTheme() {
<mzanetti>     const char *ubuntuIconTheme = getenv("UBUNTU_ICON_THEME");
<mzanetti>     if (ubuntuIconTheme != NULL) {
<mzanetti>         QIcon::setThemeName(ubuntuIconTheme);
<mzanetti>     }
<mzanetti> }
<larsu> ugh, that's ... ugly
<mzanetti> larsu: I guess I know why this is
<mzanetti> larsu: there was a time when we were transitioning between ubuntu-mobile-icons and ubuntu-icons-touch (or something like that)
<seb128> that makes testing with a different theme easy though
<mzanetti> probably it was added to suite that
<seb128> you might want to do that and have an else case setting the default theme
<mzanetti> +1 ^^
<larsu> okay, fair enough
<greyback> mzanetti: you don't like the C++11 for iterator? "for" -> "Q_FOREACH" :)
<davmor2> guys in saucy if I click on the power button the system shutsdown even if the system is in sleep mode I'm guessing at that being a bad thing,  to reproduce let your machine lock hit the power button watch it shutdown with no prompt
<mzanetti> greyback: Q_FOREACH knows better how to deal with QHash and QMap
<mzanetti> greyback: other than that it's probably the same.
<greyback> mzanetti: really? huh
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah.. for example Q_FOREACH(const QVariant &value, m_myHash) directly iterates over the values
<mzanetti> greyback: whereas c++11 would need for(const QVariant &value, m_myHash.values()) which needs to create a copy of the values list first
<greyback> mzanetti: ah of course yes
<mzanetti> greyback: not really sure if that applies to all my usages... but then its only because I'm used to Q_FOREACH
<mzanetti> greyback: I do hate the overuse of "auto" tho
<mzanetti> which that merge gets rid of too
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm fond of it, if the object type is obvious
<larsu> I just found out why unity8 takes 10 seconds to load on my desktop and I started crying: `cat /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hud/dbus-activation-hack.sh?
<mzanetti> greyback: auto variant = m_accounts->getUserProperty(m_user, "launcher-items");
<mzanetti> greyback: what is it?
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, not obvious there at all. But there are times, like in an iterator, where it doesn't cause any harm
<mzanetti> yeah... but once you have a file which _only_ uses auto you get upset and remove them all :D
<greyback> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/09/02/new-scene-graph-renderer/ new renderer looks very interesting, I sense the fact there's much GPU retention will help shell and some app performance greatly
<larsu> mzanetti, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/fallback-icon-theme/+merge/183649
<seb128> larsu, why do you Build-Depends on it? is that used in tests?
<seb128> larsu, or did you mean to Depends: rather?
<larsu> seb128: this is why I pinged you. I don't think before I push!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> larsu, you can also make it a Recommends: since that's not strictly required
<larsu> seb128: okay :)
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> seb128: done
<seb128> larsu, done, set as approved (but comment only, I'm not an unity8 maintainer and I don't feel like approving their MRs)
<larsu> ya that makes sense
<larsu> merci!
<dandrader> dednick|lunch, FYI: taking over the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.multi-icon/+merge/181862 from Albert as he's on holidays
<greyback> apt-get update: "Fetched 17.8 MB in 4993d 10h 9min 6s (0 B/s)" lol
<mhall119> hey guys, any chance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1214428 getting fixed soonish?  It's causing problems with click app installation
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214428 in Unity 8 "Apps with capital letters in their .desktop file name won't launch" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> dednick|lunch: standup
<mzanetti> kgunn: fyi: standup time in case you wanna join
<greyback> sorry about the background noise
<dednick> dandrader: cool. thanks
<larsu> mzanetti: getenv is deprecated?! That's news to me...
<mzanetti> larsu: oh... my mistake
<mzanetti> larsu: it was only deprecated in VCS2005
<mzanetti> which we probably don't really care about
<larsu> mzanetti: ah, right, just read that in the docs as well :)
<larsu> mzanetti: I don't care, if you prefer qgetenv I can fix it
<larsu> I had already moved unity-mobile-icons to Recommends
<mhall119> mzanetti: any feedback from katie on the wording for the tour's final step/
<mhall119> ?
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes:
<mzanetti> mhall119: go for 3 lines, but no link
<mzanetti> mhall119: unity_tour_threelines.png but removing the "Skip intro" link completely
<mhall119> ok, can I modify EdgeDemoOverlay.qml to add an alias to the link's visibility?
<kgunn> dednick: curious...did saviq talk to you about possibly picking up snap decisions while macslow is out ?
<dednick> kgunn: nope
<kgunn> dednick: mzanetti & i were just chattting about first time boot/sim card pin entry which would need snap decisions
<kgunn> dednick:  awesome... :)
<dednick> kgunn: is that a "awesome, thanks for picking it up"? :)
<dednick> as in "now you know"
<kgunn> dednick: awesome as in i dropped the ball
<kgunn> dednick: so...now that you do know...mind taking a look this afternoon just to get a feel for it, if you think you might be able to effect it ?
<kgunn> guess you'd have to branch off macslows...
<dednick> kgunn: sure
<mzanetti> dednick: ping me when you want to get started. I can explain what the plan is
<dednick> this is in relation to the ext snap dialogs right?
<kgunn> dednick: i trust your judgement...if you think its best to just wait till monday for macslow to return, lemme know
<kgunn> dednick: thank you
<kgunn> dednick: and to be totally clear....yeah, ext snap dialogs
<kgunn> dednick_: also if you can make progress on ext snap dialog...just as a but of freedom/guidance for you it's better to have something landed than perfection
<kgunn> fwiw
<nic-doffay> Cimi, got time for a quick review?
<nic-doffay> dednick_, fancy a one line review?
<dednick_> nic-doffay: can do
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi!
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi
<nic-doffay> dednick_, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/infographic-background-change/+merge/183675
<nic-doffay> Should be easy to test too.
<sil2100> pete-woods: did you get an e-mail from Robert about lp:ubuntu-voice?
<sil2100> pete-woods: I mean, unity-voice
<sil2100> pete-woods: since he outlined some problems with the symbols file and autopilot tests
<pete-woods> sil2100: I did a could of days ago, yes - I thought I had fixed everything he asked about
<dednick_> that's 19 lines...
<dednick_> larsu: you ever get that action working?
<larsu> dednick_: no, was distracted (and will be for the next hour as well, meeting)
<dednick_> larsu: ok
<larsu> dednick_: maybe I can try to do it on the side if the meeting is boring :P
<dednick_> :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: oh, let me re-check then - thanks!
<pete-woods> :)
<dednick_> nic-doffay: did design give you that asset?
<nic-doffay> dednick_, yeah
<dednick_> nic-doffay: approved
<nic-doffay> dednick_, ta
<larsu> mzanetti: hm the merge failed because of some tests that seem unrelated. Can you please have a look what the problem there might be?
<mzanetti> larsu: yeah... I need to walk through the whole list of merges today anyways
<larsu> mzanetti: cool, thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: if you have minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/adjust-application-api/+merge/183641
<greyback> mzanetti: thank you
<dednick> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> dednick: hi
<mhall119> mzanetti: updated branch and screenshot on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/unity8/finish-tour/+merge/183037
<dednick> pete-woods: hey. were you working on pinlock with MacSlow?
<pete-woods> dednick: not pinlock - it's the wifi auto dialogue API I'm waiting on from MacSlow
<pete-woods> *auto -> auth
<dednick> pete-woods: i c
<dednick> pete-woods: thanks, maybe tedg knows
<dednick> tedg: ^
<mzanetti> mhall119: it's approved already
<tedg> dednick, I think that'll be me when it gets done, but I don't know that MacSlow knows that yet.
<mzanetti> mhall119: err... I think I forgot to actually send the approval :D
<mhall119> mzanetti: not according ot LP
<mzanetti> will do now
<mhall119> :P
<pete-woods> dednick: np
<dednick> tedg: ok. cool
<tedg> greyback, Do I just need the Mir PPA to get your version of Unity on my phone, or is there something else I should do?
<greyback> tedg: just that ppa, update, dist-upgrade and reboot
 * tedg jumps
<mhall119> mzanetti: any idea why Jenkins is failing now, but wasn't previously, and on something that seems unrelated?
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/unity8/finish-tour/+merge/183037
<mhall119> sorry: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1461/?
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah. the SDK released an update of the ToolBar and we weren't prepared for it
<mhall119> ok, so it's not my branch that broke it
<larsu> dednick: this issue is like magic. Run unity8 it works (none of the weird errors). Apply your patch and run it, weird errors happen. Revert it, errors *still* happen. I want to cry.
<dednick> larsu: you havent got some weird import path variables set up have you?
<larsu> no....
<dednick> and you're building every time you make a source change to unity? you're not editing build files again are you?!
<dednick> :) i have no idea
<larsu> nope, rebuilding every time
<larsu> I think its just my setup
<larsu> also: I need to go now
<dednick> larsu: i'll get someone else to test tomorrow. if it works, we will approve
<larsu> dednick: okay cool thanks. Have a good evening
<dednick> you too
<mzanetti> greyback: unity-api merged btw.
<greyback> mzanetti: yay!
<mzanetti> greyback: is there already some branch I could start working on top of?
<kgunn> greyback: you were saying you needed review on unity-mir before landing...? do you have a victim ?
<mzanetti> 29 branches to be reviewed... Saviq will kill us when he's back :D
<greyback> kgunn: Almost: I need reviewer for unity8 stuff. I got a preliminary review from Saviq, who had no major problems
<greyback> kgunn: and the bits I'm doing, and bits dandrader is doing. We'll review each-other's stuff there probably
<greyback> kgunn: so I think I'll steal dandrader for a while longer
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you got a moment?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I need to pass the size of the whole qmlscene of unity to the PageHeader, any idea what the easiest way to do that is?
<nic-doffay> I can't just use narrowMode for this...
<nic-doffay> The size of the filters tab needs to be worked out based on the total height.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what for?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: wait. need to check your code
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you mean the height of the filterSelector Rectangle?
<nic-doffay> Yeah.
<nic-doffay> I think that needs to be based off the total height.
<nic-doffay> Or at least the amount of space for the MouseArea below to get rid of it.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for that use the InverseMouseArea
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^5 for that.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: 5?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, high five ;P
<mzanetti> ah :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, thanks for that screen
<nic-doffay> I noticed the filter button is already there?
<nic-doffay> in the search bar in addition to the one I added?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I was just playing around while doing the review
<mzanetti> so it's only hacked in in a local branch here
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah ok.
<nic-doffay> I was worried because I didn't see anything in the code anywhere.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so... have asked martin
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, are you setting your theme manually?
<nic-doffay> Still need to get to the bottom of why mine isn't displaying.
<mzanetti> the overlay should be relative to the screen height, keeping 8 grid units distance from the bottom
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, right so we'll need to pass the total height.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... I have set up KDE to use the ubuntu-mobile-icons theme
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so I probably get it as default. but larsu fixed it for you. once his branch has landed, you can merge with trunk and you'll se the icons
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah brilliant.
<nic-doffay> larsu, cheers
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, where would be the best place to pass the height into the PageHeader from?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for now you can do this  to get it:
<mzanetti> export UBUNTU_ICON_THEME="ubuntu-mobile"
<mzanetti> before doing the ./run and the icons should show up
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: let me check the code for the height thingie
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'm assuming the individual selectors will be a fraction of the filter rectangle's height, but I'm double checking.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. have found the height thing
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you have a moment so I can give you some instructions how to fix stuff?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. so... from what I can see the narrowMode change is on
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. so... from what I can see the narrowMode change is only because you added the Icon, right?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so I'd suggest you revert line 37 + 38 of the diff to where it was before.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: then remove your added icon
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I've added my icon into the search bar instead.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and add the icon back inside the TextField as secondaryItem.
<mzanetti> yeah exactly
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah done that bit.
<mzanetti> its still not 100% matching the design, but at least it looks good enough for now.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah agreed.
<mzanetti> and especially, it looks like the other search/filter labels
<nic-doffay> There still needs a black bar and some other additions.
<mzanetti> exactly. but we won't do that in here. for that we'll create a ModifiedTextField.qml and use that one here... in another merge request tho
<mzanetti> so. next thing is the height of that overlay. I asked martin. it should be screenHeight - units.gu(8)
<mzanetti> for that, add a property filtersHeight (or similar) to the PageHeader.
<mzanetti> and in the Dash*.qml, where the pageHeader is used, set it to the appropriate height
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anything else you need more information?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, where's that height stored originally thought?
<nic-doffay> I'd like to pass it into DashContent preferably and then on to the pageHeader.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for example: the PageHeader is used in Dash/DashContent.qml
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I think that ScopeView is fullscreen. so just pass scopeView.height - units.gu(8) to the PageHeader in that file
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, perfect cheers
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: fixed those issues in indicator.multi_icon
<mhall119> mzanetti: will I need to merge from trunk and push a new revision of my branch, or should jenkins just start being happy with mine once trunk is fixed?
<mzanetti> mhall119: I don't think you will need to merge.
<mhall119> ok, thanks
 * mhall119 is unreasonably happy about contributing a fix to Unity :)
<mterry> Is anyone else working on upgrading unity8 from icon://gicon/name to icon://theme/name?  I can do that if not
<tvoss_> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> tvoss_: hi
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-04
<mhall119> yay, my MP landed!
<mzanetti> veebers: still around?
<nic-doffay> larsu, ping
<larsu> nic-doffay: good morning
<nic-doffay> larsu, how things?
<larsu> nic-doffay: good thanks, how are you?
<nic-doffay> larsu, good!
<nic-doffay> larsu, you know that branch you prepped which fixed the icons?
<veebers> mzanetti: I'm just making/having tea but will be around
<nic-doffay> Can I take a look at the diff?
<mzanetti> veebers: wanted to ask how many ottos do we have?
<larsu> nic-doffay: you mean the one that sets the default icon theme to ubuntu-mobile? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/fallback-icon-theme/+merge/183649
<dednick> mzanetti: if you're available, can i get you to test a couple of branches for me today?
<mzanetti> dednick: yes
<dednick> mzanetti: it's to do with unitymenumodel and the messaging menu. something larsu and i where working on yesterday. It was working on my machine and device, but for some extremely strange reason, it wasn't working for larsu, but we dont know why
<dednick> mzanetti: lp:~larsu/qmenumodel/use-full-action-name
<dednick> mzanetti: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/unitymenumodel.messages
<dednick> need to work together
<dednick> need to check that messages can be replied to and can do a missed call callback.
<mzanetti> dednick: ok
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I think the filters branch is ready for a code review. All the points you brought up have been addressed.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cheers
<nic-doffay> If there's anything else just comment and I'll see to it.
<nic-doffay> I think it looks good for an alpha now though.
<mzanetti> I will :)
<nic-doffay> As you mentioned the icon isn't right.
<dednick> mzanetti: larsu was getting this error:
<dednick> file:///home/lars/src/unity8/unitymenumodel.messages/builddir/plugins/Unity/Indicators/Messaging/MessageMenuItemFactory.qml:136: TypeError: Cannot read property 'valid' of null
<nic-doffay> I'll bring that up now...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which icon?
<larsu> dednick: might it be that "index" is one of those special property names you're not allowed to use?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the filters one.
<dednick> larsu: ah. errr it might be
<nic-doffay> In that design preview it has an orange background.
<dednick> larsu: dont know why it would be working on mine then
<mzanetti> larsu: well, inside a Delegate, the word "index" is indeed reserved for the index in the List/Repeater/Whatever
<larsu> right, we had this befoe
<mzanetti> aka. an attached property
<larsu> but wouldn't it give me an error?
<dednick> mzanetti: you can override properties though. it's just a QObject that has the index proporty
<dednick> *property
<dednick> but i guess maybe the listview passing down of the property is buggering things up
<dednick> larsu: worth a try changing it i guess
<larsu> dednick: trying right now
<mzanetti> larsu: hmm... actually no... its like defining a local variable in a context where that name already exists. the local one will just hide the "global" one
<larsu> mzanetti: this is a property name though, not a variable name
<veebers> mzanetti: ah err, good question. I've only set up one machine so far, but there are I think 4 more from memory that are to be part of that pool of otto machines
<mzanetti> veebers: we need them all :D
<mzanetti> veebers: if apps and unity run tests on the same machine, one is definitely not enough.
<veebers> mzanetti: agreed, I'll get them setup first thing my morning :-) I need to change one thing with the config too. So will let you know when they are setup and running
<mzanetti> veebers: awesome. thanks
<veebers> nw
<mzanetti> greyback: you available for a review?
<greyback> mzanetti: if it's not too big, sure
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-add-focused/+merge/183843 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-appmanager/+merge/183837
<greyback> mzanetti: you mean to have the big debug prints in the latter one?
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> greyback: d'oh. forgot to push my last commit. should be gone now
<greyback> ok
<greyback> mzanetti: probably due to my not understanding the launcher design, but I had expected the launcher to be connected to the AppManager's list of running apps, and be able to read off the focused one from there
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah. the applicationFocused will change again I guess. With the current state of the app manager this is the closest I could get
<greyback> mzanetti: understood. Wanna put in a todo/remove-me comment in the api?
<mzanetti> greyback: if you think I should... but it's clearly on my todo list to switch to the final App Manager api :)
<greyback> mzanetti: fair enough :) I'll trust you
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dude... your branch doesn't even start up :D
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ?
<nic-doffay> works ok for me
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: http://paste.kde.org/pc6423eb3
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, try using trunk of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: better indeed :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but the narrowMode is still broken
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, just taking a look at your screenshot again.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, jenkins needs to rebuild too there was a whitespace issue.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I see about narrowMode.
<nic-doffay> What's it supposed to look like?
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi!
<sil2100> pete-woods: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-voice/add_autopilot_package/+merge/183852 <- could you take a look? ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: having a look now :)
<greyback> mzanetti: I got this when compiling lp:~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-appmanager http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6062275/
<mzanetti> greyback: oh noes! fixing
<sil2100> pete-woods: the merger is down so there's no hurry ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: added
<greyback> mzanetti: ta
<mzanetti> dednick: do you still need me to test those branches or did the "index" thing fix your problem?
<dednick> larsu: ^ did you test that?
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm guessing it didnt fix if he hasn't whooped with joy
<mzanetti> :D
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, reading your comment regarding the flicking up.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I don't notice any flicker?
<nic-doffay> when dragging after it's been nudged to display that it can be scrolled
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do *exactly* what I tell you to reproduce:
<mzanetti> ./run
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, also, I def cannot swipe left or right when the overlay is open?
<mzanetti> click on the search text
<mzanetti> click on the filter icon
<mzanetti> click on applications
<mzanetti> click on books
<mzanetti> click on books again
<mzanetti> click on books again
<mzanetti> now the optionselector is broken
<mzanetti> now, to reproduce the jumping:
<mzanetti> click on books once again (to expand the optionsleector again)
<mzanetti> scroll down to the end
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah got it.
<mzanetti> click on videos
<mzanetti> click on videos again.
<mzanetti> start dragging the list up/down => it'll jump
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, good spotting, thanks for that.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and for the swiping of the dash:
<mzanetti> ./run
<mzanetti> click on the search textt
<mzanetti> click on the filter icon
<mzanetti> swipe it to the right/left
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah I see.
<nic-doffay> It's only disabled for Applications.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also broken for applications here
<mzanetti> anyways... need some food
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, strange, I def cannot swipe applications.
<nic-doffay> After the rest of the fixes I'll revisit that though.
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks for the review! The merger is still down, so it'll be around in the form of a merge for a while still ;p
<pete-woods> sil1200: np!
<sil2100> pete-woods: btw! Do you know if unity-voice is part of the touch FFe?
<larsu> dednick: I tested it this morning and it didn't solve the problem
<pete-woods> sil2100: I don't know, but I doubt it to be honest
<sil2100> pete-woods: so it's not necessary for the touch images?
<pete-woods> sil2100: I have created the package because HUD has frequently developed memory leaks, and when it leaks it takes the fairly heavyweight voice code with it - e.g. 50MB each time
<pete-woods> sil2100: so the package is there in-case we have any emergency leaks in HUD
<pete-woods> we can switch over to using it
<pete-woods> but it isn't necessary in the mathematical sense for 13.10
<sil2100> pete-woods: ah! Ok, all is clear now
<larsu> pete-woods: talking about the hud, it doesn't respond to any dbus calls on my machine. Starting unity8 takes > 10 seconds until it times out. Do you have any idea what the issue could be?
<larsu> pete-woods: I'm on saucy, no ppas.
<pete-woods> larsu: that doesn't surprise me, it seems to break all the time
<pete-woods> often when I / Wellark go in to fix things, it seems strange how those parts ever worked in the first place
<pete-woods> larsu: I'll try running it up now on my machine to see how I fare, though
<larsu> pete-woods: thanks. It's not super-urgent as I hardly use it. Just a bit annoying because I have to wait for unity to start up…
<larsu> but I don't hack on that refularily
<larsu> *regularily
 * larsu learns it's actually *regularly
<pete-woods> I prefer your second spelling
<pete-woods> larsu: well I can confirm the timeout issue - I also have to wait on HUD
<larsu> pete-woods: I think it's a combination of it not responding and the sleep(10) in dbus-activation-hack.sh
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^5 for the review comments. Most have been sorted out aside from the tests which are next on my list. Just need a second opinion on the scrolling between scopes being disabled correctly.
<pete-woods> larsu: I have no idea why we even have that hack, I'm guessing it has something to do with upstart?
<larsu> pete-woods: hm, changing that '10' to something lower doesn't make unity start faster. I guess that's no it, then
<larsu> pete-woods: something about the interaction between dbus and upstart. I've been saying for a long time that we need proper dbus activation support in upstart.
<pete-woods> larsu: I totally agree with you there
<pete-woods> systemd has it, so upstart should too
<mzanetti> om26er: greyback: can you please review this? Apparently Pat would need this fixed for a demo later today: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1219035/+merge/183866
<mzanetti> greyback: I think my code is ok. however, bad thing is, is that I don't really understand why this has been working before :/
<greyback> mzanetti: ack, will do now
<mzanetti> the size of the panel is probably because the Panel was reworked and most likely doesn't live outside the view any mire
<om26er> mzanetti, looks good to me. I can probably test the fix once the debs are published
<mzanetti> but why the "hide button on release" did work before is beyond me
<larsu> pete-woods: hm, org.freedesktop.dbus.StartServiceByName('com.canonical.hud', 0) times out, but the name seems to get registered correctly (it appears in ListNames). Maybe the hud manages to register the name and then immediately hangs when dbus-daemon tries to ping it?
 * larsu wonders why the daemon would ping it at all
<sergiusens> is there a plan to update the apps lens on changes to ~/.local/share/applications ?
<larsu> pete-woods: I bet the problem is the script itself - dbus probably wants that the PID it just started registers the name
<pete-woods> larsu: I think the real concern I have is that this problem must exist in all services that try to use both upstart and dbus activation
<greyback> mzanetti: approved
<pete-woods> unless there's a better way to do it that is being done in HUD
<pete-woods> *than
<larsu> pete-woods: I think tedg's idea is to get away from dbus activation, which would circumvent this problem entirely
<pete-woods> well all I really care about is there's a proper way for me to copy for any services I write
<tedg> Yeah, the way the HUD does it is kinda a hack, but I thought it'd be temporary until we got DBus activation in Upstart.  But I'm not sure that's happening.
<tedg> I'm curious if we can't use the dbus monitor in Upstart today to fake it.
<tedg> Though I haven't tried.
<larsu> tedg: the way the hud does it doesn't work right now...
<tedg> I don't know if StartServiceByName actually gets broadcast.
<tedg> ?
<pete-woods> tedg: dbus service activation doesn't seem to work for HUD atm
<larsu> to be fair, it might be a bug in the hud as well
<pete-woods> good point
<tedg> Hmm, it just worked for me...
<larsu> maybe it just hangs right after registering its name
<pete-woods> tedg: our test case is killall hud then start unity8
<pete-woods> if you have to wait 10s then you also have the problem
<tedg> pete-woods, Is upstart confused?  Try "stop hud" ?
<tedg> Also I think that the shell script needs to have died as well.
<pete-woods> tedg: I get the same if I stop hud nicely with stop hud
<tedg> pete-woods, Is dbus-activation-hack.sh still running?
<pete-woods> tedg: it doesn't seem to be - I made sure I waited >10s
<pete-woods> tedg: we're not ruling out that this could be a problem in HUD, maybe something has broken in it again
<tedg> The only thing that's changed there is the dbus paths... it's pretty innocuous.
<tedg> Anything in the hud log?
<pete-woods> tedg: I haven't had time to investigate it beyond confirming that it happens
 * tedg has upgraded and is rebooting his phone
<kgunn> anyone else's mumble freaking out?
<tedg> So I stopped the HUD.  Opened the webbrowser and then opened the HUD.  There were entries in the browser.
<tedg> pete-woods, larsu, is there something else I need to do?
<mterry> mzanetti, sound came in right at the end  :-/
<mterry> mzanetti, I don't get mumble sometimes
<pete-woods> tedg: this is on the desktop
<mzanetti> mterry: no worries.
<tedg> pete-woods, Unity8 on the desktop?
<pete-woods> it means it takes 10s to start unity8 each time you make a change to it
<pete-woods> tedg: ues
<pete-woods> yes, even
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ping
<tedg> pete-woods, How are you running Unity8 on the desktop?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: pong
<larsu> tedg: I also don't see any results in unity7
<larsu> tedg: it doesn't react to any dbus message
 * tedg is confused
<tedg> 13.10.1+13.10.20130822.4-0ubuntu1 right?
<larsu> yep
<larsu> is there a log I could send you?
<tedg> You guys should come use my computer, it is seemingly much better than yours.
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> larsu, Check ~/.cache/upstart/hud.log
<larsu> there's one problem with that though: your computer is in Texas
<tedg> larsu, So you'd upgrade your location AND your computer!
<larsu> I've got a couple of those: (process:17380): hud-service-WARNING **: SIGTERM recieved
<larsu> nothing else
<tedg> That'd be just when it shutsdown.  Probably shouldn't be a warning.
<larsu> right
<tedg> initctl list | grep hud
<larsu> hud start/running, process 31274
<kgunn> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> kgunn: pong
<tedg> larsu, $ hud-cli test
 * larsu installs indicator-appmenu-tools
<larsu> interesting, that doesn't contain hud-cli
<tedg> larsu, hud-tools
<larsu> tedg: thanks. Bash told me it is in indicator-appmenu-tools
<tedg> Huh, I thought that was autogenerated... perhaps it needs to be updated.
<larsu> tedg: "search token: test", then nothing for a while, then "** (process:32182): WARNING **: Unable to get a HUD proxy: Error calling StartServiceByName for com.canonical.hud: Timeout was reached"
<tedg> larsu, try stopping it "stop hud" and then do it again.
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<larsu> tedg: same result
<tedg> Wonder if I'm running the old dbus in my session.
<larsu> tedg: actually, the error is different: ** (process:32208): WARNING **: Unable to get a HUD proxy: Error calling StartServiceByName for com.canonical.hud: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of com.canonical.hud timed out
<larsu> well, for some values of "different"
<tedg> larsu, I'm going to reboot a second to see if that's the case.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, apparently a lot of the backend scope unit tests already test the functionality. What else would you recommend testing in the filters QML side?
<tedg> larsu, Huh, no, still works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6062728/
<larsu> tedg: weird. I assume this is plain saucy as well?
<tedg> larsu, Yeah, nothing special besides being in Texas.
<tedg> larsu, Try covering your laptop in BBQ sauce.
<larsu> hm, maybe that's it :P
<larsu> HAHA
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hi
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I want a test that checks if that overlay indeed shows up when I click the filter icon, if clicking the bottom area dismisses it, and if interacting with the optionselector inside that overlay actually works
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, gotcha
<mzanetti> kgunn: here's the branch with the code: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/ofono/+merge/177814
<mzanetti> kgunn: and here's the video of it: http://ubuntuone.com/4mdKuE6k2KvdQE9ie2nYF8
<mzanetti> dednick|lunch: let me know when you're back. have some results for your branches
<tedg> dednick|lunch, It looks like the multi-icon branch landed \o/  But I'm still not getting multiple icons... anything I need to do?
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm back. just forgot to change status
<dednick> tedg: not that i know of. if you give icons they should be displayed
<tedg> dednick, Are you getting a cell signal level on your panel?
<dednick> tedg: nope
<tedg> larsu, Just tried the guest session and that worked for me as well, can you try that?
<dednick> tedg: sometimes i do
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, that's weird.
<tedg> I'm definitely exporting it.
<mzanetti> dednick: so, I've installed a package of lars's branch and ./run_on_device yours
<tedg> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6062829/
<dednick> tedg: hm. let me take a look
<mzanetti> dednick: the messages icon in the panel is missing, but I do get missed calls in the messages tab. calling back works fine. need to test with SMS still
<dednick> mzanetti: cool.
<larsu> tedg: no output at all and the process exits immediately. Also, no indicators in the guest session...
<tedg> larsu, You need to start it from lightdm, not the session menu :-(
<larsu> tedg: because upstart?
<larsu> will try again
<tedg> larsu, Yeah, for some reason they're starting the session differently.
<tedg> Which seems really bad, but I don't understand why yet.
<larsu> tedg: works as it should when I log in from lightdm
<larsu> let me try restarting my own session
<tedg> larsu, Delete everything in your home directory and try again.
<tedg> ;-)
<dednick> tedg: gsm-3g-medium doesnt exist in the theme
<dednick> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1212184
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212184 in Ubuntu theme "Missing ubuntu-mobile indicator icons" [High,Confirmed]
<larsu> tedg: doesn't time out anymore, but no output either
<larsu> tedg: the hud itself also doesn't work, but doesn't show the never ending spinner anymore
<tedg> dednick, I've got one as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1220418
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220418 in Network Menu "Remove temporary icons" [High,Confirmed]
<tedg> dednick, Those exist in the mono set, do we not fall back to that?
<dednick> tedg: dont think it is installed on phone
<tedg> dednick, They're in Humanity as well.
<dednick> tedg: apparently not then
<tedg> Okay, so I'll put them in as temp icons in indicator-network.
<tedg> larsu, Interesting, but at least it's running :-)
<tedg> larsu, This is on Unity8 in the emulator thing or Unity 7?
<larsu> tedg: unity7
<tedg> dednick, Cool, I copied the icons manually into the mobile theme and they work!  \o/
 * tedg has two bars!
<dednick> tedg: deisgn is working on it, but dont know when they're actually going to put them in.
<tedg> larsu, Stupid question, but making sure, do you have unity-gtk-module installed?
<tedg> dednick, Eh, I can put temp ones in.  We can't block on them.  We already have a bunch.
<larsu> tedg: yes :)
<larsu> tedg: I already said this to pete, this is not the most pressing issue. Just wanted to let you guys know.
<mzanetti> dandrader: added tests. can you review/approve?
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1219035/+merge/183866
<dandrader> mzanetti, sure
<tedg> larsu, Okay.  It is odd.
<tedg> larsu, Were you able to figure out the unity menu model thing for custom actions?
<mzanetti> dednick: replying to an sms works too. only thing is that the notification icon doesn't show up in the panel
<larsu> tedg: nope, I still have the same problem
<larsu> tedg: apparently mzanetti doesn't, though^^
<dednick> larsu: i'm going to approve
<mzanetti> I built a package from larsu's branch and installed that to the phone. rebooted and used run_on_device to run dednick's branch
<larsu> I'm throughly confused about what is going on :)
<larsu> but anyway, glad it works for all of you
 * tedg took a walk and tested one bar, two bars and three bars of signal level... now I need a cell tower to test four.
<dandrader> mzanetti, how do I run autopilot tests. I'm getting a "RuntimeError: Unable to locate unity8 binary: CalledProcessError()"
<dandrader> mzanetti,  but unity8 is build
<dandrader> built
<mzanetti> larsu: you can close the bug with status WORKSFORYOU :P
<dednick> dandrader: you need to install
<larsu> mzanetti: haha!
<mzanetti> dandrader: need to do a make install in the builddir
<dandrader> oh no
<dednick> dandrader: just to local. make install in build folder.
<dednick> dandrader: i think it goes to ./builddir/install
<dednick> by default anyway
 * mzanetti whishes the make install wasn't needed
<dandrader> dednick, right. thanks!
<dednick> maybe mzanetti should fix it such that it isnt ;)
<mzanetti> or... if the make autopilot target would be able to filter tests. then it would solve the problem too
<dandrader> mzanetti, then I run autopilot from where? I'm a bit lost now
<mzanetti> dandrader: to run all tests, simply do a make autopilot in builddir
<mzanetti> dandrader: to run single tests, you need to do the make install in the builddir every time you change some code and then go to tests/autopilot
<mzanetti> dandrader: and run with "autopilot run unity8...."
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, fyi: the notifications autopilot tests will fail unless you either kill your notifyosd or launch a new dbus session bus before starting the test suite
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any idea how to run individual tests with the Unity.Test module?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you mean a single test, or a single test suite?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, a single test with qmltestrunner
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the problem is, qmltestrunner doesn't restart the app during the run of a whole suite. so running a single test would give you different results
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but the test suites aren't that big. which one are you working on?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, qmluitests
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: how do you run them?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, from the builddir make qmluitests
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah ok... you're running all test suites
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: use "make testXXX" where XXX is the test suite you want
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, right I figured that was one suite, my mistake.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for example "make testPageHeader" runs the PageHeader tests.
<dandrader> mzanetti, reviewed
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: to see your test while working on it, you can use "make tryPageHeader"
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: done
<dandrader> mzanetti, likewise
<mzanetti> dandrader: lol. yes you are :) I was actually thinking about adding "except on the button itself" :)
<dandrader> hehehe
<dandrader> mzanetti, actually, on a second thought, won't the hud button always disappear anyway (HUD being activated or not)?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. indeed
<dandrader> mzanetti, therefore shouldn't we be checking whether the hud is being activated or not instead?
<mzanetti> dandrader: but this test deals only with releasing it outside. the next test is the one that releases it on the button
<mzanetti> dandrader: right... fair point. I'll add that check too
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: pushed
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> dednick: pong
<dednick> mzanetti: how goes the sim pin ui?
<mzanetti> dednick: what you mean with how goes?
<dednick> how is it going? :)
<mzanetti> dednick: havent managed to integrate it as a notification yet
<dednick> ok
<dednick> i've got the network indicator sending of a notification, but for now i'm just using wifi-auth ui. now just got to get the pin back...
<dednick> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> dednick: oh wow, cool
<kgunn> greyback: ricmm ... the switch we've been dicussing will be boot-time right ?
<kgunn> based on qt plugin
<dednick> mzanetti: problem is that i have no idea how MacSlow intended to get data back to the backend. He's got some feedback interface, but actually using it might be a different story.
<mzanetti> dednick: at which branch are you looking?
<dednick> mzanetti: lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions
<dednick> lp:~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions
<mzanetti> dednick: ok, will look at it now
<nic-doffay> larsu, ping
<kgunn> dednick: do you know jussi who does the backend for notifications?...not sure, would it help to chat with him ?
<kgunn> he's finnish so might be eod
<dednick> kgunn: thanks
<larsu> nic-doffay: yep
<nic-doffay> larsu, any idea how I can enable the icon themes for Unity qmluitests?
<larsu> nic-doffay: no... what's the problem?
<nic-doffay> larsu, not seeing the icon again.
<nic-doffay> running the pageHeader test.
<larsu> nic-doffay: how do I run that manually?
<nic-doffay> larsu, go to the builddir
<nic-doffay> run make tryPageHeader
<nic-doffay> or make testPageHeader
<nic-doffay> larsu, from my branch though.
<nic-doffay> larsu, lp:~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector
 * larsu branches away
<larsu> nic-doffay: I'm guessing your test is not running the unity8 binary?
<nic-doffay> larsu, no.
<larsu> nic-doffay: so most likely the theme isn't set to "ubuntu-mobile", and the "filter" icon is only in there
<larsu> nic-doffay: call QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile"); in your test startup
<larsu> the test does pass though......
<larsu> :)
<nic-doffay> larsu, at the moment
<nic-doffay> I haven't pushed anything else.
<nic-doffay> You'll see the filter's icon isn't visible too
<nic-doffay> and you can't click on it for whatever reason
<nic-doffay> Need to get to the bottom of this.
<nic-doffay> larsu, since this is a qml test how can I call that function from qmlside?
<larsu> nic-doffay: not sure if you can call it from qml at all. Is it one of those QUICK_TEST_MAIN deals?
<nic-doffay> larsu, as I suspected
<nic-doffay> larsu, not sure tbh
<larsu> nic-doffay: ah, qmltestrunner. So I don't think this will be possible, unless we can add it to some module that your test imports
<larsu> but it doesn't look like there's any testing-specific c++ plugin
<nic-doffay> larsu, hmm it might be detrimental to some of the visual tests
<nic-doffay> But I guess if they pass they pass.
<larsu> nic-doffay: adding it to the Unity.Test module might be okay
<larsu> nic-doffay: http://paste.debian.net/35020/
<larsu> not sure _how_ ugly people would find that, but at least it solves this problem :)
<nic-doffay> larsu, I'll take a look at the test case code.
<nic-doffay> Maybe there's another place to put it.
<nic-doffay> larsu, cheers though
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you there?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, simple mouse test isn't being executed, is there anything I need to be aware of?
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/96871/
<nic-doffay> I can click it in a qmlscene
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: is it inside a UnityTest {} ?
<nic-doffay> The test fails though, I'm not sure what more I need to do than trigger a mouseClick on a MouseArea at 0, 0
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: don't know whats going on. you'd need to push the code
<mhr3> pete-woods, ping?
<pete-woods> mhr3: hi
<mhr3> pete-woods, hey did you already with the zeitgeist tracing?
<mhr3> already start*
<pete-woods> mhr3: not yet, the other stuff I was working on has taken longer than I anticipated
<mhr3> oh, so it's not just me :)
<pete-woods> ;)
<mhr3> pete-woods, ok, so i'll try it
<pete-woods> mhr3: as in you're going to do the profiling?
<mhr3> yeah
<pete-woods> okay, well I'm never going to complain about less work for me
<pete-woods> just wish I'd been able to take it off hands sooner
<pete-woods> *your
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the inverseMouseArea works fine.
<nic-doffay> The test
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/96879/
<nic-doffay> That fails.
<nic-doffay> Because it's collapsed after selected the inverseMouseArea
<nic-doffay> however the normal mouse area still doesn't click in the test.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you're clicking the inverseMouseArea, that's the one that make it collapse, right?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yes that works.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the other doesn't.
<mzanetti> but after clicking, you check if its expanded
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah that fails which is expected from the inverseMouseArea.
<nic-doffay> Since it's not 'expanded'
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, here's the whole test currently: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96880/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if I replace line 6 with "filterSelector.state = 'expanded'" it works
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: try to use tryCompare()
<mzanetti> and maybe click in the center of the mousearea, instead of 0,0, or try with 1,1 at least
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I've tried offsetting the values.
<nic-doffay> no luck with tryCompare either.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can you push the code so I can try to find out?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah just trying some last ditch efforts
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, pushed
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: found it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so, you need to call pageHeader.triggerSearch() in the beginning to make the search label appear
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and then use some tryCompare() to wait for the textField to become visible
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah I tried triggerSearch without an asynchronous call. Guess that's where I went wrong. cheers
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also 2 other hints:
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: it's better to click on the icon instead of the mousearea. because the user will click on the icon too. so you will catch the case if the mousearea doesn't work for some reason
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and also make sure to restore the pageheader at the end of your test to not cause other tests to fail (collapse the overlay and hide the searchfield
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, gotcha
<mterry> jenkins seems mad about some launcher api change?
<greyback> mterry: there was an api change in unity-api, could be causing it. This needs to land to fix it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-appmanager/+merge/183837
<mterry> boiko, heyo!  I was just thinking about the phone again.  Is there a bug I can watch for progress on qml-ification?
<mterry> (for the benefit of the greeter integrating the dialer)
 * greyback eod
<fajung1> how do style a toolbar GTK_STYLE_CLASS_PRIMARY_TOOLBAR in Qt 5.1 ?
<mhall119> it would be nice if, in addition to Unity getting the "average" color of a wallpaper, it could also identify a "highlight" color to replace the orange we use
<mhall119> or at the very least, a way of setting it manually
<Daekdroom> mhall119, would that fit the icon theme?
<Daekdroom> The orange window close button is an image as well.
<mhall119> Daekdroom: looks red to me
<Daekdroom> I think how it has a color that is not monochrome-ish is the point.
<Daekdroom> (also, that depends on your monitor calibration and perception)
<boiko> mterry: hmm, there is no bug to track that one, let me create one
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-05
<mlankhorst> is bschaefer on irc?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: good morning, and welcome back
<mzanetti> greyback: good morning to you too. (I'd have another 3 branches to be reviewed :/ )
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hey there... thanks... just getting back into everything...
<MacSlow> bazillion emails :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: Need a hangout with you and dednick asap
<mzanetti> MacSlow: there's a high priority thing where we need your help
<MacSlow> sure... this afternoon?!
<greyback> mzanetti: let me have a look
<greyback> MacSlow: welcome back!
<MacSlow> hey greyback
<mlankhorst> I'm working on porting saucy xserver back to precise, but I need some help to get unity working (pointer barrier changes)
<greyback> mzanetti: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-appmanager been sitting in the "ready to land" queue for a long time now. Jenkins stuck again?
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: how about a hangout this afternoon, right after the stand-up?
<mzanetti> greyback: this is an easy one: It was discovered by the OEM customization team and already tested by them: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-launcher-search-path/+merge/183943
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no... rather now or in a couple of minutes :P
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, just approving :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, dednick: ok :)
<mzanetti> greyback: here's another relatively easy one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-add-focused
<mzanetti> greyback: it prepares the api for the next one
<mlankhorst> I've fixed the ubuntu libs in precise to work against both xserver pointer barrier abi's. unity can detect at runtime if xinput 2.3 is supported, if it is it could use the new pointer barrier api, if it's not it can fallback to the old one. This means that a single unity binary would be enough for all xservers. :P
<mzanetti> greyback: this is the third one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-focused-highlight/+merge/183979
<dednick> mzanetti, MacSlow: yeah, nowish is fine for me.
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... jenkins had lots of problems... I'll keep track of it and get stuff merged
<mlankhorst> meh screw it, I'll just try to make it work myself
<greyback> mzanetti: ack. I'm on those reviews
<mzanetti> greyback: thanks a bunch
<greyback> np
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: just calling you on the hangout
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ?
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: didn't work
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I never understood how that is supposed to work
<mzanetti> well. for someone that _lives_ inside the browser it probably does
<dednick> MacSlow: i think it only works with american numbers or something
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: I just pick you from the list of known contacts on G+
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: there are no "numbers"
<dednick> MacSlow: most likely need to be logged in
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... causes a notifications in one of my 300 browser tabs...
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: not as far as I know
<mzanetti> don't count on me finding that in time
<MacSlow> dednick, mzanetti: :)
 * mzanetti isn't able to start a new hangout any more since the last google+ design changes
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-focused-highlight/+merge/183979 needs commit message
<greyback> mzanetti: unity8/launcher-focused-highlight approved
<mzanetti> greyback: nice :)
<Mirv> greyback (and others): FTBFS https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1221102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221102 in Unity 8 "FTBFS Sep 5th" [Critical,New]
<greyback> Mirv: yeah, Jenkins issues causing landing delays. Hope they'll land soon, so that will go away
<Mirv> greyback: ok. asa_c seems to wish no other changes than FTBFS fixes landing for today's eventual unity8/mir migration
<greyback> Mirv: well bit late to tell me that now. There's a few launcher related MRs landing now. Then we can hold off
<Mirv> greyback: ok. of course all perfect commits are welcome :)
<dednick> mzanetti: ofono branch has trunk conflicts btw
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... I merged them yesterday already... just haven't pushed yet
<mzanetti> will do so soon
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ping
<mhr3> dednick, are there any real non-qml unit tests somewhere in unity8 tree?
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, in the tests/plugin folder.
<mhr3> aaah, missed that
<mhr3> thx
<sil2100> greyback: hi!
<greyback> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> greyback: so, this change will fix the FTBFS problem in unity8?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-appmanager/+merge/183837 ?
<greyback> sil2100: waiting for unity-api release to be made, and then when that lands, everything should be ok
<mzanetti> FTBFS?
<greyback> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1221102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221102 in Unity 8 "FTBFS Sep 5th" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Re-running the unity8 stack then
<mzanetti> greyback, sil2100: it's merged already, but by now we landed the next api change in unity-api which requires this to land: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-focused-highlight/+merge/183979
<mzanetti> busy times around here :D
<greyback> oops, sorry for pointing to wrong branch
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> Ok, so it still won't work without it?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, regarding the tests. Do we absolutely have to test the option selectors within the filter drop down? The reason being is that they rely on the scopes, and populating them with other dummy model data would mean exposing quite a lot of variables in the pageHeader which I feel should remain private...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: well, you could findChild() on the listview and set a different model there
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but no, I don't want lots of tests if the optionselectors work correctly in there
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: basically just checking if they are there and can be clicked
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but just brainstorming. maybe it doesn't make much sense
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just test whatever you think makes sense.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's a little more complicated since it uses a custom delegate.
<nic-doffay> That's bound by the PageHeader.
<sil2100> greyback, mzanetti: we might need to forcefully merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-focused-highlight/+merge/183979 , since the auto-merger doesn't pull in the daily-build PPA
<sil2100> greyback, mzanetti: and as unity8, unity-api and unity-mir are all part of the same stack, they're blocking eachother
<mzanetti> sil2100: thats news to me... we did those kind of changes quite often already and it seems to work fine
<sil2100> mzanetti: well, greyback said something that it's waiting the release of some change in unity-api, right?
<sil2100> mzanetti: since I see CI failing constantly for this branch
<mzanetti> sil2100: no... its running right now and seems to pass
<mzanetti> sil2100: everything fine I think
<sil2100> Ok, so I might have misunderstood greyback there
<greyback> sil2100: once Jenkins catches up, everything /should/ be ok. Just bad timing that we change stuff in unity-api, causing unity8 to break, as things didn't land in the order they should have
<sil2100> Ah, right
<greyback> sil2100: sorry for confusion
<sil2100> No problem, I just misunderstood the situation ;)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I've commented and pushed to the MP if you don't mind taking a look when you're able to and giving your thoughts on there: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/183503
<sil2100> greyback, mzanetti: failed again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-focused-highlight/+merge/183979
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... saw that
<mzanetti> already retriggered it
<mzanetti> greyback: Java.Lang.InterruptException
<mzanetti> dafuq
<greyback> Jenkins still not happy :(
<mlankhorst> You lose, you lose!
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ping
<kgunn> MacSlow: welcome back!
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... not sure why our qmltests builder is still not happy with it :/
<greyback> mzanetti: "java.lang.InterruptedException"
<mzanetti> greyback: no. this one failed becuase of the FocusedRole
<dandrader> mzanetti, continous integration is still pretty broken, right?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. it seems something bad has happened during the last power outtake
<mzanetti> greyback: sil2100: seems our jenkins configs are broken since the last outtake and cannot be edited any more.
<greyback> oh no
<sil2100> uuh
<sil2100> mzanetti: maybe fginther can help?
<mzanetti> yeah, but he's not around yet
<mzanetti> but I've found the issue why the qmltestrunner job doesn't like the merge.
<nic-doffay> kgunn, what's up?
<mzanetti> so once fginther is back I think I can resolve it and land stuff
<kgunn> nic-doffay: hey, wrt info-g
<kgunn> is there already an api that 3rd parties can implement against to deliver
<kgunn> data/info to be displayed ?
<kgunn> or is it all still sort of "closed" ...only available to resident apps (that ship as part of the os)
<dandrader> mzanetti, would you have time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fakeRunningApps/+merge/183540
<nic-doffay> kgunn, ask away
<MacSlow> kgunn, thx
<mzanetti> dandrader: yep. will do
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<kgunn> nic-doffay: did you get my posts ?....something seems strange/delayed about irc
<kgunn> nic-doffay: trying again :)....so, is there an api available today for 3rd parties to feed their data to be displayed as part of the infographic ?
<nic-doffay> kgunn, not that I'm aware of.
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ...might be a question for pete-woods-lunch
<nic-doffay> kgunn, was about to suggest that :)
<kgunn> thostr_: ^ actually...do you know ?
<thostr_> kgunn: yes there is
<kgunn> thostr_: thanks...is there a wiki or a pointer to it ? ....or, here's a header good luck :) ?
<thostr_> kgunn: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/usermetrics/
<kgunn> thostr_: you're so good!...thanks
<thostr_> kgunn: but a word of warning: the infographic stuff might change for 14.04! We'll add a note to the doc... and then I'll get back to the guy on the mailing list
<mterry> pete-woods-lunch, poke when you get back.  We talked about adding a bit of API to libusermetricsoutput to say "disable user-specific info", but I was working on the unity8 side yesterday when I realized, why don't we just set the user to ""?  And theoretically, if we had system-data, we could still show that for the null user
<pete-woods-lunch> mterry: that could work, yes, currently the system data is actually stored under the "" user
<pete-woods> mterry: it's merged into each of the user's data at the moment
<mzanetti> greyback: sil2100: put some glue on the jenkins config and hopefully now it should go through. I just triggered the job
<pete-woods> mterry: the output could very easily expose it under the "" user
<pete-woods> *output API
<sil2100> mzanetti: phew
<mzanetti> sil2100: well. its still broken... but we can still modify some parts of it through the jenkins web API
<mzanetti> sil2100: the website config dialog still bails out when opening
<mzanetti> greyback, sil2100: \o/ it passed the critical point... not we just need a run without any network outtakes or device failures :D
<greyback> :)
<sil2100> ;p
<mhr3> mzanetti, saviq's switch tells me you want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/hide-gicons/+merge/184082 ;)
<mzanetti> mhr3: heh. ok. I'll do
<kgunn> mterry: so...just curious, if you turned on lockscreen today...would the lock screen still need to be user enabled through the settings app ? or would it just awkwardly show up/with no way to turn it off ?
<mterry> kgunn, the latter
<mterry> except you can turn it off the same way you turned it on (via an ini file)
<kgunn> mterry: hmm, i suppose this is true even when we get mir-on-mir ?
<mterry> kgunn, the settings app should be able to control the lockscreen presence once we are split
<kgunn> seb128: ^ is that something you're already accounting for ?
<mterry> He and I talked about it before
<kgunn> mterry: seb128 ... was just thinking, cheap hack could be to use the ini as a global store between settings & greeter (bit more user friendly) in advance of mir-on-mir
<mterry> kgunn, you mean just temporarily?
<kgunn> mterry: :) yes of course
<mterry> kgunn, I wouldn't be opposed, but of course there's no security in it, but I assume testers don't expect any...?
<kgunn> mterry: right...its more about appearance/ux....while the foundation moves underneath
<kgunn> mterry: that way it wouldn't just awkwardly show up & have the enable/disable capability
<kgunn> it'll depend on where that is in seb128 's queue...
<mzanetti> I'm happy to announce that CI works again :D
<mzanetti> mterry: haven't you recently done something similar? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/hide-gicons/+merge/184082
<mlankhorst> where does unity store its settings in precise?
<mhr3> mzanetti, what do you mean?
<mhr3> i had that branch for a while
<mhr3> just didn't have tests
<mhr3> and was waiting for the sdk
<mzanetti> mhr3: I just thought we would already have switched to image://theme
<mzanetti> mlankhorst: dconf-editor
<mhr3> mzanetti, we will with this :)
<mlankhorst> mzanetti: in precise?
<mzanetti> mlankhorst: I believe so... yes. altough I'm not sure
<mlankhorst> hm it does contain some stuff, still haven't found unity shell config though
<mlankhorst> bschaefer: oh btw I've done something really ugly, I backported the pointer barriers to precise for x-staging ppa.. no idea why it's failing though :P
<mlankhorst> it seems to work fine now, but no pointer barrier is created for the second monitor
<bschaefer> hmm i have to remember how that code worked :)
<mlankhorst> I gave up on trying to understand it and just backported the commit blindly, but kept the old pointer barriers
<bschaefer> mlankhorst, so its just in the x-staging ppa?
<mlankhorst> soon
 * bschaefer can have a look at it later today
<mlankhorst> I'm preparing the saucy backports, so I wanted a version of unity with both types of pointer barriers
<bschaefer> mlankhorst, thanks for looking at the backport though :), I do remember running into a problem where I just didn't receive events
<mlankhorst> well afaict all the setup is fine, it's just not being done :P
<bschaefer> cool, does this mean we are back porting the new x11 as well?
<mlankhorst> I've put a breakpoint on constructbarrier which wasn't triggered as often as it should..
<bschaefer> very strange...
<mlankhorst> bschaefer: yeah but it's working fine otherwise, the pointer barrier at 0x0 usually works, but multimonitor does not
<bschaefer> mlankhorst, cool, well Ill grab the ppa later on my 12.04 partition and give a look into it!
 * bschaefer has a meeting to go to
<mlankhorst> bschaefer: yeah it's a bit ugly, it looks like you moved events from 1 place to the other, I just kept both places, the old event handling for xfixes barriers, new place for xi2 barriers :P
<mlankhorst> though maybe I should drop the use of the pointerbarriervelocity call and unify it
<mlankhorst> no idea if that path is even tested though
<bschaefer> mlankhorst, well there was some other changes to the xbarriers IIRC recently
<mlankhorst> a bit, I didn't port the horizontal/vertical stuff, and there have been a ton of api changes I didn't copy either
<bschaefer> cool, yeah the chunk of the work is the handling of the event it self from nux...which is done in a strange way
<bschaefer> the creation should be done in the launcher? (IIRC), ill have to double check that
<mlankhorst> just diff unity 5.20.0-0ubuntu3~ppa1 against 5.20.0-0ubuntu2 to find the diff, it's newer than 0ubuntu3, I forgot to fixup version :P
<bschaefer> no worries :), and cool!
<greyback> mlankhorst: no idea if it's useful for you, but we implemented PointerBarrier in unity-2d for precise also. The alternative implementation might give you some clues?
<mlankhorst> greyback: yeah I'm aware, that needs backporting too :P
<seb128> kgunn, hey, sorry I was out for a bit ... did mterry and you sort it out?
<seb128> kgunn, I'm fine with whatever config interface/format you guys suggest, as long as system settings can access it easily
<mlankhorst> greyback: it looks more like on resolution change pointer barriers do not get set up again, my break against ConstructBarrier doesn't always trigger
<kgunn> seb128: this would be short term, just to enable some of the ui/ux before v1.0
<mlankhorst> greyback: but it looks easier to fix pointerbarriers in unity2d :P
<seb128> kgunn, what interface do you suggest?
<kgunn> seb128: but not overly involved (e.g. cheap)
<mlankhorst> bbl
<kgunn> seb128: mterry was thinking just a 1 line in an ini file
<kgunn> that setting would read/write
<greyback> mlankhorst: hopefully is. Let me know if you need a hand, it's my old project
<kgunn> and greeter would read
<mterry> seb128, well, two lines.  One for type (none, pin, password) and one for password/pin value
<mterry> seb128, first "type" value is supported today
<seb128> kgunn, mterry: is the config file owned by the phablet user or a system one? if it's a system it would require us to have a way to gain privileges to edit it (e.g polkit)
<mterry> seb128, second password/pin value I've got a branch for
<mterry> seb128, its ~/.unity8-greeter-demo I think
<seb128> mterry, +1 then
<mterry> seb128, just a dummy file we've been using
<mterry> seb128, support for it is already in images.  You just have to use hardcoded passwords right now (being changed as we speak)
<mterry> seb128, so you could start supporting it
<mzanetti> dandrader: what's up with this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419/+merge/177630
<mterry> seb128, format will look like:
<mterry> [General]
<mterry> passwordValue=4890
<mterry> password=pin
<mterry> in ~/.unity8-greeter-demo
<dandrader> mzanetti, I've to update it on top of the one I asked you to review
<mzanetti> dandrader: the other is merge already
<mzanetti> merged
<dandrader> mzanetti, and I was having a very tough time trying to make jenkins successfully run that test.
<dandrader> mzanetti, fingers crossed it won'
<mzanetti> heh :)
<dandrader> t happen after I rebase with latest trunk
<mzanetti> dandrader: when we're not having such issues depending on unity-api, our ci is quite stable nowadays
<mzanetti> dandrader: om26er and I have been able to nail down some issues last week
<dandrader> nice
<mzanetti> mhr3: ah... this is the one I meant before: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unity-theme-provider/+merge/183745
 * mterry looks up
<mzanetti> mterry: I think it conflicts with yours
<mzanetti> err... mhr3...
<mzanetti> well.. both of you :D
<mterry> Oh shoot, did I duplicate effort?  Sorry
<seb128> mterry, great
<mzanetti> fight over it
<seb128> mterry, do you have the format documented somewhere?
<mzanetti> seb128: this is temporary
<mhr3> looks like we should have both
<mterry> seb128, you just saw it  :)
<mhr3> ...ish
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... but mterry would need to drop his changes in IconUtil.js
<seb128> mterry, mzanetti: can you drop that a comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1218010 so Laney knows about it (he's working on that code)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218010 in ubuntu-system-settings "greeter unlock configuration" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> mzanetti, yep
<mzanetti> mhr3: will the rest of mterry's changes still work with your new iconUtil stuff?
<mhr3> mzanetti, well my branch is dropping that
<mhr3> but the s/gicon/theme/ is still needed
<mterry> mzanetti, mhr3: well, most of my string replaces are still good
<mterry> yeh
<mhr3> or well.. wanted
<mterry> but I guess I don't need the iconUtil.js stuff
<mhr3> right
<mterry> I'd say land mhr3's first, then I can rebase
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> pstolowski: can you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_update_section_header/+merge/183457
<mterry> mzanetti, what is a common lightweight way to modify the behavior of a mock plugin for testing purposes?  environment variables?
<mzanetti> mterry: well, in a mock you can just add additional public methods
<mterry> mzanetti, oh...  fair
<mzanetti> mterry: so basically your mock should implement the api defined in unity-api, but then it can extend it for testing purposes
<mzanetti> mterry: while the real plugin needs to stick exactly to unity-api
<mzanetti> that's the idea at least
<katie> mzanetti, mterry you guys want a  greeter catch up?
<katie> nothing to report from me
<mterry> katie, i had a couple questions....
<mterry> let me dig them up
<mzanetti> same here
<mzanetti> well, 1 only really
<mzanetti> but still
<katie> lets go hangout then :)
<pstolowski> mzanetti: hi, I can, but the problem is it doesn't fix the original problem it was supposed to fix
<mzanetti> pstolowski: oh... well... feel free to note that down in the MR and put it to needs fixing
<pstolowski> mzanetti: k
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you get this when trying to build a package out of the latest unity-api/trunk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067008/
<mzanetti> dandrader: nope. all passing here
<mhr3> mzanetti, hmm, i started to look into how often is the data called, are there's something fishy :/
<mhr3> when just viewing stuff it's fine, but when the model is cleared, it's getting called for every row
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... that
<mzanetti> 's how it works
<mhr3> guess that's coming from qtdee + limitproxy interaction
<mzanetti> mhr3: ofc it is called for every row... that's why I say. you shouldn't do expensive string operations in there
<mzanetti> mhr3: actually its called rowCount * columnCount * roleCount
<mhr3> mzanetti, but it should be called exactly 0 times when the model is being cleared
<mzanetti> mhr3: depends how you clear the model
<mzanetti> mhr3: if you do a beginRemoveRow(0, count-1); endRemoveRows() it won't be called
<mhr3> right, unfortunately that's not the case
<mzanetti> mhr3: if you remove each line one by one and perhaps emit some dataChanged in between, yes... its getting bad
<mhr3> yea, dee removes one by one, and limitproxy emits datachanged,  together we get a disaster :/
<mzanetti> outch
<mhr3> but a few extra string comparisons is the smaller problem here
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> still... both should not happen
<mhr3> if it was easy to fix it they wouldn't be :P
<mzanetti> right...
<mhr3> i think it'll need to do some changes to dee
<mhr3> pstolowski, got too many things to do? ^ :D
<mhr3> i mean... too few?
<pstolowski> mhr3: thank you, i'm not complaining ;)
<mzanetti> you will soon :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, it works if I don't use ccache
<mzanetti> dandrader: interesting
<dandrader> (the unity-api package building issue)
<mzanetti> mterry: trying to test this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/start-stop-demo/+merge/183947 turning on doesn't seem to work
<mterry> :-/
<mterry> will look
<mterry> in a bit though, eating
<mzanetti> mterry: stupid me... I messed up the merge.. needs manual merging with trunk tho
<mterry> guh, ok
<cwayne_> hey guys, is unity8 in utouch hardcoded to only allow for 4 master scopes?
<cwayne_> i changed the dconf key to add more and it only shows the first 4 now
<mzanetti> mhr3: ^
<mhr3> cwayne_, no
<mhr3> works fine with all the desktop ones when you run it on desktop
<mhr3> and there's 7 of those
<mzanetti> cwayne_: did you install additional ones on the phone?
<cwayne_> mzanetti, no, i just added some to the dconf key
<cwayne_> i already seem to have quite a few installed, though i didn't explictly install them
<mzanetti> cwayne_: I think just installing more of them should be enough to make them appear
<mhr3> then what you added wasn't valid i guess
<cwayne_> ah, i made a stupid typo!
<cwayne_> i did mockvideomaster instead of mockvideosmaster
<cwayne_> sorry to bother you guys!
<mzanetti> mterry: if you don't mind, also for consistency with other plugins I think we should keep c++ classes and qml item names the same.
<mterry> mzanetti, OK, can fix
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-06
<dandrader> mzanetti, hey, where does the Launcher take the list of apps it has permanently on it ("favorites" !?).
<dandrader> and, more importantly, how
<mzanetti> dandrader: loads defaults from dconf, but stores its own config in AccountsService
<dandrader> mzanetti,  AccountsService!?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. the launcher needs to show the icons already on the greeter. we can't access dconf from there
<mzanetti> dandrader: why do you ask? need to do something similar?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I was trying out my unity-mir branch yesterday. and the launcher was empty
<dandrader> and, also, when I run an app its icon appear in the launcher (with the arrow/triangle and everything)
<dandrader> but when I closed the app its icon remained in the launcher
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I wanna try out unity8-SF again to check how it behaves there
<dandrader> and if it's a bug in the unity-mir code
<mzanetti> dandrader: I had a change in the config format in accountssettings. if you flashed an image with the old format but then rust run a branch with the new format things will break
<mzanetti> dandrader: no. I don't think its a bug in unity-mir. Please wait for the next image release and test on top of that
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmmm... should a apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade solve that?
<mzanetti> dandrader: might work, yes.
<mzanetti> dandrader: also, clear your accountsservice launcher settings.
<mzanetti> one moment, I'll search the command
<mzanetti> dandrader: btw... it's freakin 3am... what are you doing here?
<dandrader> I'm totally clueless about accountsservice...
<dandrader> mzanetti,  it's 5am actually. I'll go climbing in the afternoon :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<mzanetti> dandrader: call this on the phone and accountssettings will be reset
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: oh how I love that document you just shared
<mzanetti> greyback: not sure if I still do when I start working through it :D
<greyback> mzanetti: lol yeah
<greyback> always good doing this on a Friday
<mzanetti> haha
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, the same happens with unity8 trunk: when you close an app (eg. calculator) its icon remains in the launcher.
<dandrader> greyback, so, a it's bug in launcher, afterall :) ^
<mzanetti> dandrader: no... that's intentional
<mzanetti> dandrader: it's called "recent apps" :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: the last 5 used apps stay there
<greyback> not a bug, a feature :D
<dandrader> (tm)
<dandrader> mzanetti, is there an upper limit for the number of apps icons in launcher?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no, no upper limit for the total number, but recent apps are limited to 5
<dandrader> ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: so if you start 6 apps not yet in the launcher, one will be thrown away
<mzanetti> dandrader: unless you long-tapped it and selected "Pin to launcher"
<dandrader> right
<mzanetti> dandrader: or moved it around via drag'n'drop. That will pin it too
 * greyback needs better internet, moving to office. back in ±40
<mhr3> mzanetti, can you re-look at the hide-gicons branch once you have a sec?
<mzanetti> mhr3: sure
<mzanetti> mhr3: what I meant with the copyright header is that saviq wants to have the name at the end of the text, not on top of it.
<mzanetti> mhr3: you don't have to add it, but if you do, you should add it at the end
<mhr3> oh...
<mzanetti> mhr3: otherwise looks good.... mind fixing this?
<mhr3> mzanetti, just to make sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069772/ ok?
<mzanetti> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> pushed
<mzanetti> mhr3: approved. however, jenkins is broken again :/
<mhr3> mail says it works now
<mhr3> well... mail from yesterday
<dandrader> greyback, can I top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/using-new-api/+merge/184070 ?
<dandrader> greyback, ah, there are those failing unity8 tests still, right?
<greyback> dandrader: yep, but they fail due to the mock ApplicationManager in unity8 not being exactly right. Don't top approve until we have the unity8 branch ready to also top-approve
<sil2100> mzanetti: hi! Broken again? How?
<greyback> dandrader: thanks for the review!
<mzanetti> sil2100: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/3079/console
<mzanetti> greyback: hey. I can't compile ricmm's branch
<greyback> mzanetti: did you see the comment I added to the MR?
<mzanetti> greyback: yes. I applied your patch
<greyback> mzanetti: ah boo. What's the output, and I'll see
<mzanetti>  /usr/include/unity-mir/shellserverconfiguration.h:44:54: error: ‘int ShellServerConfiguration::the_shell_surface_configurator()’ marked override, but does not override std::shared_ptr<mir::shell::SurfaceConfigurator> the_shell_surface_configurator() override;
<greyback> oh don't tell me Mir changed API...
<greyback> mzanetti: ok let me look into that
<mzanetti> like KWin... "We don't have a stable API, and we'll never have" :D
<greyback> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/newAppManAPI/+merge/184250 just 1 little comment, otherwise I'm happy to approve
<dandrader> greyback, o sh*t, we forgot about that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069890/
<dandrader> :(
<dandrader> if those MPs go in as they are we will not be able to install both packages (qtubuntu and unity-mir)
<greyback> dandrader: I didn't. That should have landed in unity-mir
<dandrader> hmm, I've to rebase my stuff them
<greyback> dandrader: unity-mir should place its plugin in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports/Unity-Mir/Unity/Application/qmldir
<greyback> s/qmldir//
<dandrader> greyback, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/newAppManAPI/+merge/184250
<mzanetti> greyback: any findings about the compile error?
<greyback> mzanetti: just compiling now
<mzanetti> ok. bbiab
<greyback> mzanetti: compiles fine here.
<greyback> dandrader: thanks. Approved
<mzanetti> greyback: do you guys use some ppa?
<greyback> mzanetti: the unity-mir in saucy should be enough. It's not changed in some time
 * greyback confused
<dandrader> mzanetti, when I run unit8 in mir (with the new App manager api) the launcher starts up empty. where should I look?
 * dandrader realizes he asked this before :)
<mzanetti> hehe.. I was just thinking what to reply...
<mzanetti> well, make sure you wile the old config from accountsmanager
<mzanetti> wipe
<greyback> dandrader: do a dist-upgrade and reboot, think something new was added recently
<dandrader> greyback, it worked for you
<dandrader> ?
<greyback> dandrader: it worked for ricmm
<ricmm> dandrader: it worked for me with archive's unity8-private
<ricmm> it provided the right schema
<ricmm> also you need to either reboot or manually restart accounts-daemon/dbus
<dandrader> hmm
<ricmm> you can see if it works by doing:
<ricmm> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items
<ricmm> greyback: ^ you too
<dandrader> "Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such property 'launcher-items'
<dandrader> (According to introspection data, you need to pass 'ss')"
<dandrader> maybe if I build and install unity8 package..
<ricmm> do you hve /usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/com.canonical.unity.AccountsService.xml ?
<ricmm> check that it has that propett listed at the end
<ricmm> property*
<ricmm> yes, if you install the private one it should ship the schema
<dandrader> ricmm, no it's not there
<dandrader> will try copying the new one there
<ricmm> ok
<ricmm> greyback: ill do a clean round on both images
<ricmm> OSK stack ready?
<greyback> ricmm: all the bits are there anyway. Need someone to approve
<ricmm> ok, that one can land first, right?
<greyback> ricmm: yep
<ricmm> ok
<ricmm> greyback: good news from moenicke
<greyback> ricmm: yay!
<ricmm> his branch will be in time with our landings
<greyback> \o/
<karni> Can someone confirm unity8 trunk doesn't build? It was okey last night.
<ricmm> I'm about to test it in a few minutes
<karni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070044/
<karni> ricmm: tnx
<greyback> karni: what version of libunity-api-dev have you? You need 7.80.3+13.10.20130905.2-0ubuntu1
<karni> greyback: 7.80.3+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1
<karni> my bad, should have updated, sorry guys
<greyback> karni: no prob. We're bleeding edge here :)
<karni> greyback: :)
<ricmm> more like just bleeding
<ricmm> D:
<karni> ricmm: ;)
<karni> Can someone point me where can I learn about unity8 scopes? Or where I can find the source?
<davmor2> karni: the source for most of the scopes will be on LP under the name of the scope at a guess :) You could also look at developer.ubuntu.com I'm pretty sure I saw something on scopes there
<karni> davmor2: can't find the source on lp. looking at dev.ubu.com writing-a-unity-scope.
<davmor2> karni: https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa maybe?
<karni> davmor2: not exactly generic 'Scope' source, but might come in handy! thank you
<karni> davmor2: the tutorial from dev.ubu.com might shed some light, reading it now
<ricmm> greyback: will soon be installing debs for everything
<ricmm> apart from the AP test fixes, what else are we waiting on?
<greyback> ricmm: I need to approve your fullscreen branch. The OSK bits need approving. Your unity8-run-mir branch needs a fix for running on desktop. And the big one: review for ~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2
<greyback> mzanetti: could I add https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2/+merge/184194 to your MR queue. Your input would be very welcome
<mzanetti> greyback: sure
<ricmm> tru
<ricmm> mzanetti: how does if (qgetenv("QT_QPA_PLATFORM").contains("ubuntum") sound?
<ricmm> all I want is for it to toggle ubuntumirclient/server to ubuntumirserver every time
<ricmm> that should default to startShell() if non-Mir
<mzanetti> ricmm: why don't do the real check and make it contains("ubuntumirclient"). That should do too and make it clear what you want to achieve
<ricmm> mzanetti: that would skip ubuntumirserver, both cases should result in the server being loaded
<ricmm> I added a comment in the line above to make it clear
<mzanetti> ricmm: ah right... I though you're only setting the env var in there
<ricmm> its just a more collapsed way of checking for both I guess, once
<mzanetti> ricmm: ok then. but make it at least contains("ubuntumir"), or even startsWith("ubuntumir")
<ricmm> sure
<ricmm> mzanetti: pushed
<ricmm> thanks for the reviews
 * mzanetti pulls
<mzanetti> ricmm: ok. the code reads ok, still need to get around the command line argument handling. but I guess that needs to be fixed in mir itself
<dandrader> finally got the launcher default icons running unity8-mir with the new app manager api
<mzanetti> dandrader: code changes in the launcher needed?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, just had to build and install unity8-private
<dandrader> mzanetti, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419/+merge/177630
<karni> davmor2: sadly, the dev.ubu.com tutorial is plain c++. I'm more interested in QML part in unit8 ;(
<davmor2> karni: bug mhall119
<karni> mhall119: Suggestions where I cound learn about QML part/API of Scopes in Unity8?
<greyback> ricmm: ok the fullscreen stuff works, approved, but won't land as daniel's branch is prereq.
<greyback> ricmm: dandrader|lunch modified the doc, as I didn't realize there was such a dependency
<ricmm> yes
<greyback> dandrader|lunch: when you get back, can you look after the OSK bits please?
<ricmm> I had added a line there a bit before
<ricmm> my shell still building with all
<ricmm> zzz
<greyback> I need proper arm chroot
<ricmm> im using one
<ricmm> still slow :)
<greyback> jesus
<greyback> having progress with AP fails, hope to squash it soon
<ricmm> greyback: awesome
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2/+merge/184194/comments/418509
<mzanetti> greyback_: : https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2/+merge/184194/comments/418509
<greyback_> mzanetti: thanks, will address shortly
 * mzanetti is only doing reviews since 24 hours
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: approved
<dandrader|lunch> mzanetti, thanks!
<greyback_> mzanetti: I don't like that you've to register interfaces with QML, to use the roles that the actual implementation uses.
<mzanetti> greyback_: well... that's how it is I guess... still better than having the enum defined twice
<mzanetti> greyback_: I might be wrong tho... try without first
<greyback_> mzanetti: yeah, I'll play around
 * mzanetti wonders if the "Dash plugins" section is supposed to stay in the final state
<greyback_> kgunn: dednick_ : Cimi: standup?
<greyback_> dandrader: can I get you to look at the OSK-related MRs please?
<dandrader> greyback_, yes
<greyback_> thanks
<mzanetti> lol... "Linus Torvalds released the 3.11“Linux for workgroups” kernel.."
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> greyback_, I believe it's pretty safe to top approve this https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fakeOSKController/+merge/184141
<greyback_> dandrader: go right ahead
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, thanks for that review comment in the filters mp
<nic-doffay> responded back.
<dandrader> greyback_, need your approval here https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/OSKController/+merge/183013
<greyback_> dandrader: you got it
<greyback_> dandrader: don't top approve the shell MR until at least the qtubuntu one has landed
<greyback_> and we'll need to carefully sync up the package releases
<dandrader> greyback_, although I was never able to see the OSK in unity8 mir...
<greyback_> dandrader: well that MR won't break anything at least :)
<dandrader> right
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: responded back
<mzanetti> greyback_: I assume this can be discarded: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/172583
<mzanetti> dednick_: if you merge this I'll approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.visibility/+merge/181642
<mzanetti> Wellark: should I discard this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/179663
<dednick_> mzanetti: cool. will do
<ricmm> mzanetti: if you are happy with the run-on-mir branch, can you bottom approve?
<ricmm> or would you point me to other changes
<ricmm> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/OSKController/+merge/183013
<ricmm> theres a text conflict, can you solve it?
<dandrader> ricmm, already did
<ricmm> thanks
<ricmm> rebuilding
<kgunn> MacSlow:  hey...has anyone pinged you about a repeatedly failling test wrt ephemral notifications ?
<kgunn> MacSlow: i fwd'd you a mail
<MacSlow> kgunn, nope... not yet... checking inbox
<dandrader> mzanetti, still need me to work on lp:~unity-team/unity8/package-qmltests?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I was also a bit sceptical about the set values for inividual selectors, but I'd say for now a decision was reached by design unless they decided otherwise.
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. if possible we should have that at some point (not highest priority tho)
<MacSlow> kgunn, ok... hm... the urgency-test never failed sofar...
<mzanetti> ricmm: well it still doesn't start on the desktop
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'll look into it once I've got the user-input feedback via DBus working all nicely
<mzanetti> ricmm: so we can't land it.
<kgunn> MacSlow: thanks...and yeah, weird that it should suddenly fail reliably
<MacSlow> kgunn, but this is on my radar now... thanks
<ricmm> mzanetti: about your shell not running well on the phone, not showing apps and such
<ricmm> you probably have something wrong in your environment
<ricmm> because it has been running fine here for a while
<ricmm> it needs the whole chain of everything
<mzanetti> right... that might be. so ignore that last comment then
<mzanetti> ricmm: about the command line args handling... is it possible to fix that in mirserver?
<mzanetti> ricmm: mir is a library. I should not exit if there is a command line arg that it doesn't understand
<mzanetti> the other option would be to consume the args in the shell (remove them after having parsed) but I strongly object to that
<ricmm> so you are talking about it failing when running on desktop on Mir ?
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, I've nothing else to do at the moment
<mzanetti> hmm... good point actually... why does it load up mir anyways...
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. then please go ahead
<ricmm> did you try the last change? the .contains("ubuntumir")
<mzanetti> ricmm: damit... I pulled but did not build (used to just edit qml files)
<ricmm> mzanetti: np, please give it a spin, sorry that you have to rebuild
<ricmm> that said if it works we should be just waiting on gerry to address your comments and fix the AP tests
<mzanetti> ricmm: yeah... works fine again on X
<ricmm> great
<mzanetti> but yeah... mir still needs be fixed once we want unity8 on mir on the desktop
<ricmm> yup but thats a task for another day
<mzanetti> yep
<ricmm> a change like that can have a turnover time of a week with mir
<mzanetti> ricmm: I've approved it
<mzanetti> oh really?
<mzanetti> that sounds a lot
<ricmm> thanks
<ricmm> wonder where gerry went D:
<ricmm> ah there he comes
<ricmm> dandrader: src/modules/Unity/Application/OSKController.qmlUNKNOWN*No copyright*
<ricmm> in the unity-mir OSK MR
<ricmm> can you add a license header like the other files and update please?
<dandrader> ricmm, already did
<ricmm> darn you are fast
<dandrader> :)
<ricmm> greyback_: wb, most branches are approved
<ricmm> and I'm seeing to their landings in jenkins
<ricmm> missing the last stuff from your unity8 branch as commented by mzanetti
<ricmm> so, by the time we get to it in the landings, you'll probably have it fixed ;)
<greyback_> ricmm: heh no pressure :)
<ricmm> yea, its not like theres a ticking clock or anything
<ricmm> they are all digital now a days
<ricmm> greyback_: I think once unity-mir/qtubuntu from OSK land we can land the API ones for the same two trunks
<ricmm> and then release both
<greyback_> ricmm: yep, agreed
<greyback_> ricmm: well once we definitely have unity8 ready
<ricmm> yea
<greyback_> ricmm: you've tested everything? Any issues found?
<ricmm> still testing
<ricmm> mzanetti: greyback_ the second OSK MR has landed
<ricmm> is https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/addOSKController/+merge/184255 ready?
<greyback_> ricmm: yes
<mzanetti> ricmm: qtubuntu?
<ricmm> qtubuntu landed first, unity-mir just got merged too
<ricmm> although I gues autolanding will fail with that MR until qtubuntu is released to archive
<ricmm> sil2100: ping, we are beginning our landings
<mzanetti> dandrader: responded here https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2/+merge/184194
<mzanetti> ricmm: bad whitespace here too: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity8/unity8-run-mir/+merge/184195
<mzanetti> ricmm: fyi. if you want you can do a "cd .bazaar && make install" to avoid future bad whitespaces in unity8
<ricmm> mzanetti: and whas the name of the thing I need to run?
<mzanetti> ricmm: nothing. it'll check automtically when you do a bzr commit and warn you about it
<cwayne_> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> mzanetti, hey, so we noticed that the colors int he infographic are super-hardcoded into unity, is there any way we can get this configurable?
<mzanetti> pete-woods-lunch: ^^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: maybe you know? ^
<pete-woods> cwayne_: sure - I made it very clear in the codebase that they were hard-coded until someone told me they wanted them configurable
<pete-woods> we just need a new implementation of the colorprovider interface
<cwayne_> pete-woods, we're working on customization for operators, and this is one of the requirements
<pete-woods> cwayne_: well it will be very easy to implement, just tell me where I should read the color palette from :)
<cwayne_> pete-woods, probably the selected theme?
<cwayne_> does that make sense?
<pete-woods> cwayne_: well the words make sense :) but as a back-end developer I am not familiar with the themes
<pete-woods> it seems to me we need a selection of provided for the infographic
<pete-woods> *of colors
<cwayne_> pete-woods, :)  what about pulling colors from the current background?
<pete-woods> the mock-ups showed a variety of colors that had been chosen to match the current theme
<pete-woods> perhaps it might make sense for the library to just be told what colors to use
<pete-woods> then leave it up to unity to force them on it
<ssweeny> i think we can assume that the qml theme will be chosen to go well with the background
<ssweeny> so having the infographics stuff inherit from the qml theme makes sense
<pete-woods> ah, it's the same conversation
<greyback_> mzanetti: dandrader|afk I need some fresh eyes, this failing AP is killing me. lp:~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2
<mzanetti> greyback_: ack
<greyback_> run "make testShell"
<pete-woods> cwayne_, ssweeny: it will problem adding a trivial API for unity to set the color palette
<mzanetti> pete-woods: +1 on grabbing background image average color for the infographics
<pete-woods> bad grammar
<pete-woods> *it will be no
<greyback_> mzanetti: it's failing due to the mock ApplicationManager I made. It is correct to fail. But I can't see what I'm doing wrong
<pete-woods> mzanetti: but won't that only give us a single color?
<pete-woods> there are like 3 colors for each infographic
<mzanetti> pete-woods: how about the average color from the image, then +/- 10 brightness for the others?
<mzanetti> 10% or whatever
<mzanetti> something like that
<pete-woods> mzanettI: aren't they supposed to be contrasting colors, though?
<pete-woods> e.g. purple and pink, orange and red
<mzanetti> pete-woods: well... you know what I mean... can also invert them... whatever fits the mockups best
<mzanetti> there must be some logic to choose matching, but still different colors
<pete-woods> mzanetti: it sounds like we need some form of API to allow operators to specify colors, from what ssweeny is saying
<pete-woods> even if that API is just a config file
<mzanetti> I guess we need katie's input
<pete-woods> agreed
<MacSlow> kgunn, pete-woods, mzanetti: I've the extended snap-decisions (for user/wifi-authentication use-cases) working now... no more busy-polling or race-conditions... still got to clean up some bits... branches have been updated.
<pete-woods> Macslow: :D
<mzanetti> nice
<dandrader> greyback_, I thought when you said AP it was an autopilot test. you can also interact with it mannually with make tryShell
<kgunn> MacSlow: awesome!
<greyback_> dandrader: I know
<mzanetti> greyback_: well, the first difference I notice is that in trunk a fake app shows up when I click the launcher
<greyback_> well, mzanetti told me earlier
<MacSlow> kgunn, pete-woods, mzanetti: I'll also do a summary-email with the current state/screencast later today.
<mzanetti> greyback_: doesn't happen in your branch
<dandrader> let's see, I wrote most of this test code...
<mzanetti> dandrader: testRightEdge
<Wellark> mzanetti: please, keep it.
<greyback_> mzanetti: which one did you click? Not all of them have pictures I think
<Wellark> the mR
<mzanetti> Wellark: ack
<mzanetti> greyback_: try trunk... all of them do something
<mzanetti> greyback_: actually, merge trunk please
<greyback_> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> (if you've done so already today, you broke something and dandrader will soon know what)
<sil2100> ricmm: excellent
<sil2100> ricmm: is everything landed already?
<cwayne_> pete-woods, mzanetti: so whats the plan? we're going to ask design and go from there?
<mzanetti> cwayne_: yeah. best thing would be if you directly ask katie... because you know the requirements and she knows how to keep it pretty
<pete-woods> cwayne_" that sounds sensible to me - katie will definitely have a good idea of how we should be specifying our colors
<sil2100> greyback_: hi! Do you know which packages related to the unity8-mir thing we need to release? qtubuntu, unity-mir and unity8 ?
<sil2100> greyback_: all merges landed already, do you know?
<greyback_> sil2100: it will be all those 3 yes. But we're not ready yet, there's things to be checked and fixed still.
<sil2100> greyback_: ACK
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> greyback_, ricmm: so I'll be waiting for a green flag from you guys then
<sil2100> asac: ^
<asac> sil2100: let me sort my brain for one moment ;)
<asac> sil2100: can we make a list of what we want to push in this shot?
<asac> and double check with ricmm that it has everything?
<asac> also checking if there is osmething super risky like an SDK update
<asac> :)
<asac> sil2100: kenvandine already started making such list
<asac> so check with him
<sil2100> asac: ah, so you mean 'things to release in overall'? Ok
<asac> sil2100: yeah. what has accumulated so far
<asac> adn then see if there are any potential bombs hidden
<asac> because given how late we are the idea of a isolated, just unity landing is a bit hard to do
<asac> rather shoot everything that is safish
<asac> and hope :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there is a way... but your branch is currently messed up. if you push a working state I'll debug it
<asac> sil2100: so ping me with list. i will also run the "NOT GETTING PULLED LIST" through pat
<asac> as he was interested in ensuring we land enough
<asac> (in case we decide to leave stuff out)
<sil2100> Ok
<dandrader> greyback_, first find: ApplicationManager::focusApplication is not getting called when you launch a fake app as it's in trunk
<dandrader> greyback_, which means that Stage.__focusActualApplication is not getting called in this case....
<greyback_> dandrader: side-stage apps aren't launching correctly either. /me doesn't see why, as they should be forced to be main stage
<ricmm> greyback_: on the phone? or in AP testing
<greyback_> ricmm: on AP testing.
<ricmm> ok
<greyback_> I checked main & side stage on tablet using SF, all working ok
<NTolerance> With dynamic quicklists is it possible to remove individual entries or delete the entire quicklist?  I'm using Python.
<ricmm> greyback_: timing issues?
<greyback_> ricmm: possible, but I doubt it. I suspect logic error in the mock AppManager
<dandrader> greyback_, hmmm, Shell.activateApplication() is not even getting called when you launch a fake app
<dandrader> greyback_, ignore me, I was poking at the wrong dir! :)
<greyback_> dandrader: uh oh!
<greyback_> :)
<dandrader> thank god, it was starting to get too weird :)
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, so the application paramater in the State.__focusActualApplication call is undefined when launching a fake app
<dandrader> s/State/Stage
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah, that's wrong
<dandrader> Stage.focusedApplicationWhenUsingScreenshots is empty
<dandrader> while it should have the app
<asac> ricmm: so you want us to pick whatever is there now?
<asac> sil2100: letes get started :)
<sil2100> asac: did we get a green light from ricmm and greyback_ already?
<sil2100> Since there was still some testing going on
<asac> sil2100: thats what i was tring to figure
<ricmm> asac: theres no green light, the AP tests are still failing
<ricmm> and the guys need to go
<asac> sil2100: if not, we should surely punch a few apps through
<asac> sil2100: you think we can just publish apps?
<asac> what would we leave behind then?
<greyback_> asac: yep sorry, until we have all tests passing, it's not good enough to land. Will have to delay until Monday
<greyback_> and now I have to EOD
<asac> greyback_: ricmm: so we shouldnt push mir, or any unity-* packages?
<greyback_> asac: correct. Please don't push unity-mir, qtubuntu or unity8.
 * greyback_ eow
<sil2100> ricmm: ^
<sil2100> ;)
<ricmm> mzanetti: still around?
<mzanetti> ricmm: yeah
<ricmm> looking into doing make testShell
<ricmm> can I just build on desktop and get the failing test there? or is this on phone-only
<mzanetti> ricmm: desktop should be fine
<mzanetti> ricmm: ./build && cd builddir && make testShell
<ricmm> alright, thanks
<ricmm> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6071203/
<ricmm> thats what I get, not sure thats right
<mzanetti> ricmm: seems your system is quite outdated
<ricmm> is that so
<ricmm> (:
<mzanetti> ricmm: at least qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<mhall119> karni: you want to know about the QML parts that Unity 8 uses to display scopes?
<mzanetti> mhall119: do you know whats the average duration for the review when an app is submitted to the store?
<mhall119> mzanetti: new click store or old deb store?
<mzanetti> new click store
<karni> mhall119: I found what I needed, GenericScopeView.qml, thanks :)
<mhall119> mzanetti: usually about a day, unless it's a weekend
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-07
<ali1234> when I try to load indicator-bluetooth i get this error: "WARNING    Gtk                       gtk_menu_new_from_model: cannot find type 'com.canonical.indicator.switch'"
<ali1234> i thought all these custom Gtk menu models were supposed to be in ido, but this one is not
<cwayne> is the orange bar under the panel hardcoded? or configurable?
<cwayne> mzanetti: ^ any idea?
<mzanetti> cwayne: hardcoded
<cwayne> mzanetti: any chance to make it a dconf key or configurable somehow?
<mzanetti> cwayne: if its needed, sure
<mzanetti> cwayne: I wonder if this shouldn't be a theme property
<mzanetti> cwayne: which would also affect the one in the indicators etc
<cwayne> mzanetti: i think that would make sense
<mzanetti> cwayne: but once again, you need to ask design if they are fine with it
<cwayne> it should definitely be somehow configurable, as it doesn't fit with certain backgrounds
<cwayne> right now i have a blue background, and the orange bar just looks weird with it
<mzanetti> cwayne: I think you need to start a broader discussion about all of this. so we can find a way to centrally configure all the stuff you are doing instead of creating different custom settings here and there
<cwayne> fair enough
<cwayne> mzanetti: should i start a discussion on any particular mailing list?
<mzanetti> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> which one? :)
<mzanetti> :)
<cwayne> mzanetti: btw is jenkins back up yet?
<mzanetti> cwayne: yes. since a couple of hours
<cwayne> mzanetti: awesome, so we should see some unity fixes soon?
<mzanetti> cwayne: yes. but so far the release jenkins didn't stop by
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> mzanetti: last question, i swear :)  i need to write a quick (mostly-faked) scope that adds a category to the apps master scope.  is there any tutorial for this?
<mzanetti> cwayne: no idea. mhr3 would be the right one to ask
<cwayne> mzanetti: ah, thanks
<bregma> cwayne, have you read http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/ ?
<cwayne> bregma: i thought that was for desktop (i.e. unity 7)
<bregma> the back end is the same regardless
<cwayne> ah, i thought it'd changed
<bregma> nope, you're supposed to be able to run Unity 7 and Unity 8 on the same machine, soon, sort of
<cwayne> ah right, of course, that makes sense
<cwayne> unfortunately all the scopes i've written in the past have been in python rather than c :)
<bregma> python works, it's just more resource-intensive
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> also it's not in the default utouch image as i understand it
<bregma> most of the satndard ones have been rewritten in vala
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> bregma: i don't suppose any of them are packaged in click packages yet?
<bregma> none of the standard scopes are in click packages because they come on the Touch image
<cwayne> yeah, that's what i thought
<cwayne> whats the plan for installing additional scopes on the R/O image?  either putting them in ~/.local/share/scopes or as click packages *should* work
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-01
<memeka> hi, can i run unity on top of qtwayland?
<Saviq> memeka, neither unity7 or unity8 support qtwayland right now, no
<Saviq> unity7 probably never will and we're investing heavily into Mir, so it's unlikely we will spend time to port it to qtwayland
<memeka> Saviq: how about the qt apps made for ubuntu touch?
<memeka> they are all qt and qml .... they should start, right?
<memeka> *qt5
<Saviq> memeka, well, not under *qtwayland* directly, but under a shell that implements qtwayland, sure, they work just fine under X11 too
<memeka> Saviq: qml-compositor comes with qtwayland ... and the only other I know of is GreenIsland/Hawaii ...
<Saviq> memeka, yes, sure, I see no reason why the apps wouldn't start there
<memeka> Saviq: does Mir works now with hwcomposer via libhybris ?
<memeka> that's the only reason I am using qtwayland now, since I am under the impression that Mir works only with fbdev
<Saviq> memeka, didn't know qtwayland supports hwc? when did that happen?
<Saviq> memeka, in any case, the way that unity8 uses Mir right now, not yet, I believe if you use Mir as compositor, yes
<memeka> Saviq: not officially... but there is this: https://github.com/mbrasser-jolla/qt5-qpa-hwcomposer-plugin
<Saviq> memeka, I don't know all the details, you might wanna check #ubuntu-mir
<memeka> Saviq: hence my question if Mir supports hwcomposer...
<Saviq> memeka, AFAIK, if you use Mir's composition, then yes
<memeka> so then I can install Mir - Unity8 - and all the rest
<Saviq> basically if Mir draws more than one surface (which is not currently the case with Unity8), then it can do hwc
<memeka> Saviq: the problem is that not even qtwayland worked for me with the libhybris version that is currently used by Ubuntu - which is from 2013 -- it could work only with more recent versions
<memeka> Saviq: however, given the newer libhybris installed, and since i am using 14.10 ... is it as simple as apt-get install mir and apt-get install unity ?
<Saviq> memeka, what do you want to achieve though?
<Saviq> there is not a package called "mir" btw, and unity8, not unity (that one is the current desktop version)
<memeka> Saviq: I have an ARM board with PowerVR gpu, with android drivers only - and I wanna get unity to work on it
<memeka> (yeah, I can find the right package names :P)
<Saviq> memeka, so yeah, apt-get install unity8 in general, you'll need to explicitly install qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin, too
<Saviq> ah no, that will get pulled in automagically
<memeka> Saviq: so I have the android hwcomposer running in my linux install, and libhybris installed .... I can run test_hwcomposer and it works
<memeka> but X won't run at all for example, since the display is taken by the android hwcomposer
<Saviq> memeka, you mean surfaceflinger?
<Saviq> memeka, you can't have surfaceflinger running if you want to run unity8, we need direct access to the GPU
<Saviq> memeka, you might wanna check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<memeka> its not that
<memeka> Saviq: I am running android-media-server and android-service-manager from android
<Saviq> memeka, sure, we do the same I believe
<memeka> Saviq: and also I am running pvrsctl, which is the PowerVR hwcomposer
<memeka> but yeah, I guess that's not direct access to the GPU ... it's only through libhybris
<Saviq> memeka, ok, I'm out of my depth here, you'll have to wait for an answer in #ubuntu-mir
<memeka> I will ask there too...
<Saviq> memeka, we do definitely talk android hwc
<Saviq> but they'll know more details
<memeka> right, so then it should work ....
<memeka> Saviq: last time when I checked the porting guide, it was building stuff from CM base
<memeka> I have already all the android stuff installed and working
<tsdgeos> is jenkins qa down?
<tsdgeos> i can't reach http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/444 for example
<tsdgeos> paulliu: any reason not to top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeUnusedHasAttributes ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Paul is on debconf, might be touch to reach
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so then maybe you can top approve given his comment?
<Saviq> ACKed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you access the jenkins?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, s-jenkins?
<tsdgeos> it's kind of bad if i can't check if the unstables in there are because of the popover thing of something else
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you on VPN? works fine?
<tsdgeos> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1171
<tsdgeos> no, vpn not on
<tsdgeos> just stays there forever
<Saviq> ah that one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's dead
<tsdgeos> ok, let's go to the vpn one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clickBlackStuffOverview/+merge/232431 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: all these tests http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1181/#showFailuresLink are failing because of the network module thing we made a runtime dep not being there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when did I say we should make it not being there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I said ideally it would be mocked out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but obviously until it is, we need it in both build and run
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i misunderstood you then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but TBH if we don't mock it out, can we depend on the tests?
<tsdgeos> not sure i understand what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like I'm worried it could affect our results
<tsdgeos> you mean tests are wrong because that is not mocked?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because we don't know what network status will be
<Saviq> we can't rely on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it works, fine, but I just mean we need to expect this to break if we don't mock it out, is all
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> yeah i guess
<tsdgeos> let's see if i can mock it out then
<tsdgeos> Wellark: simple fix https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/connectivity-api/unused_qthread_include/+merge/232859
<tsdgeos> Wellark: also shouldn't you for limitedBandwith a similar connect in the qml side like you do for statusChanged?
<mzanetti> hmpf... why wouldn't run.sh work now...
<anpok> ah so qtmir reuses the context created by mir and just switches to Opengl ..
<anpok> that explains everything
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> uh
<tsdgeos> great
<tsdgeos> now all the builds are failing because https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com is down
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't we really find anyone that cares?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's the ci vanguard in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they are the ones to ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1341205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341205 in Unity 8 " Top left icon of my apps can be placed in the middle of the apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there isn't a see all any more, let me try and repro here and update the description
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was enough for me to just go to the bottom of apps and go to store and back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one thing I noticed there is why would the apps page move at all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it got scrolled up by itself as I was going into/back from the store
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hidden height stuff probably
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category_view_invisible_in_preview_mode changes may make that not happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I expected that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I can reproduce reliably, just go into store, back out from store, broken
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not here at all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: krilin?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mako
<tsdgeos> which image?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, devel-proposed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it might be related to the number of app
<Saviq> s
<tsdgeos> most probably
<tsdgeos> that's why asked for the number of apps too ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've 8*3 + 1 == 25 apps
<tsdgeos> can you comment on the bug?
<tsdgeos> i've more
<tsdgeos> but i haven't installed anything in this new image
<tsdgeos> or do click apps are installed somewhere else so they persist between reflashings?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they do
<Saviq> (persist)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I got the header in the middle now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPloUEdpRFRKVlNycnM/edit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same steps, krillin, 23 apps
 * Saviq wonders if 2048 causes this :D
<Saviq> oh and now I got it to get stuck...
<anpok> was there a recent change that could explain why usc does not show unity8.. but unity8 receives user input..
<anpok> (on desktop)
<anpok> or unity8 renders just black
<Saviq> ah nasty scopes again
<Saviq> anpok, I just tried and IIUC QT_QPA_PLATFORM wasn't exported properly
<Saviq> anpok, can you check /proc/`pidof unity8`/environ
<Saviq> anpok, for QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<Saviq> anpok, to confirm you can always look in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log and see if Xcb complains about display not being set
<greyback> unity8 needs QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver
<Saviq> greyback, ah then that's what got broken
<anpok> ah yes here it has ubuntumirclient too
<anpok> that is supposed to be done in the upstart session confs?
<Saviq> anpok, /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session
<Saviq> greyback, not mirclient? doesn't unity8 deal with the s/client/server/ itself?
<anpok> oh thats wrong
<anpok> it really says ubuntumirclient there..
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, should say "mirclient"
<greyback> Saviq: the name of the QPA plugin for unity8 is mirserver. For applications, it is ubuntumirclient
<Saviq> greyback, ah then ubuntumirclient is correct
<Saviq>     if (qgetenv("QT_QPA_PLATFORM") == "ubuntumirclient") {
<Saviq>         setenv("QT_QPA_PLATFORM", "mirserver", 1 /* overwrite */);
<Saviq> anpok, ↑ we're doing that in our main
<Saviq> so ubuntumirclient is good, but I didn't have anything in QT_QPA_PLATFORM in the unity8 environ
<greyback> kinda for legacy, and kinda as clients use platform-api (and thus ubuntu-specific functionality), not mirclient directly
<Saviq> greyback, sure, but that should still work
<anpok> ok even when putting mirserver it still is all black
<Saviq> anpok, anything in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, ruled out 2048 as being the reason, but it seems to require a particular number of rows in the dash (which supports the height suspicicon), on mako it has to be 9 rows, on krillin it was 8 here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, more or less than that probably changes the calcs enough to work around the issue
<anpok> Saviq: unity8 log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205954/
<anpok> but not dash log .. instead a crash file
<Saviq> anpok, ah, so it started with mir for you at all
<Saviq> anpok, I think it might be the GstFoo thing... I can't launch camera-app under X11 here either
<Saviq> with the exact same messages
<anpok> but the unit8-dash failure is in ubuntumirclient qpa
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, but probably just because it can't connect to mir
<anpok> but then unity8 would still display the indicators and the greeter part?
<Saviq> anpok, but it doesn't start
<Saviq> anpok, it hangs at the GstFoo messages
<Saviq> anpok, I get the same for camera-app: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8205997/
<Saviq> and no camera app
<anpok> so log messages like 'unhandled motion event action 9' and similar fit in the u8 does not start picture?
<Saviq> anpok, that I don't know where it comes from
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, shouldn't we have a cap at the number of applications showing up in the spread? Even if they get killed due to OOM, their snapshot will still hang over there, taking memory. I was thinking like removing the oldest ones past that number cap. Also, if the number of apps in the spread is too big, it might just get unwieldy to the user to have to many cards over there
<Saviq> dandrader, as for memory considerations, sure, we should unload the screenshots if we can
<Saviq> dandrader, but design-wise we can't drop any apps of
<Saviq> f
<Saviq> if it's unwieldy, the user should just drop some of them, we shouldn't
<mzanetti> dandrader: in any case, such things need to be discussed with design. you can suggest those things either directly to Vesa or create a bug for ubuntu-ux
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, mzanetti  btw, I think we don't have a bug on that "unload screenshots to disk" do we?
<dandrader> we should have one or we might just forget about it
<Saviq> dandrader, we might not indeed
 * dandrader volunteers
<dandrader> mzanetti, right
<anpok> hm ok that blocks main
 * greyback concurs
<mzanetti> greyback: to what?
<mzanetti> :)
<greyback> mzanetti: the replies to dandrader's query
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can reproduce with 9
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good, finally some info, this was rather crazy ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: :) wasn't sure if the query or the replies
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm fearing it may be a gridview bug itself, since we do no positioning of that lost item
<tsdgeos> but i'm going to try if lp:~aacid/unity8/category_view_invisible_in_preview_mode that has a few fixes for sizing doesn't make the jump happen and then at least we don't see it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I'd imagine that's the case
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes it doesn't fail anymore, we're happy enough with the "workaround", right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there any reason https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1356410 is not marked as release other than "we forgot"?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356410 in Unity 8 "Category header links don't work in overview" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, good with workaround, and yeah we forgot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one of the reasons why I'm leaning towards dropping the non-ubuntu unity8 bugs altogether (as in only allowing unity8 (ubuntu) bugs)
<tsdgeos> om26er: Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1195707 is long ago fixed, no?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1195707 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Installed scopes icons are shown in the dash" [High,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<om26er> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> this is hight? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1199423 really? :D
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199423 in Unity 8 "Log output is excessive" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> dandrader, dednick, how close are we to landing silo 2?
<dandrader> Saviq, today if all goes well I think. Worst case tomorrow lat in the day I guess
<dandrader> s/lat/late
<Saviq> dandrader, k thanks, I'll start a separate silo then
<MacSlow> Saviq, is silo 2 the potential place for the visual-tweaks for notifications too?
<Saviq> MacSlow, as I won't touch it under dandrader's feet, no, I'll do a separate one
<MacSlow> or just the prompt-in-prompt
<Cimi> dednick, can we filter only the list of wifi from unity menu model without using the sortfilterproxymodel?
<dednick> Cimi: not that i know of
<Cimi> dednick, I think the sortfilterproxymodel might confuse index and stuff
<dednick> Cimi: you need to translate the index
<Cimi> dednick, yes, but we have issues of tapping sometimes opens the wrong access point
<Cimi> dednick, might be bindings or how the filter works (not perfectly dynamic)
<dednick> Cimi: logging out which one gets activated might help
<dednick> Cimi: pehaps there's a double tap happening or something and it's re-sorting in-between
<Cimi> I cannot have listview with different height for delegates, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure you can
<dednick> Cimi: i put a bug in for indicator-network about not changing the "active connection" until it's actually connected
<Cimi> Saviq, I am wondering if I can not use sortfilterproxymodel and hide delegates of network properties I don;t want
<dednick> Cimi: i think at the moment it just changes immediately when you tap the network
<Saviq> Cimi, you could, but it's obviously better if they're not even there
<Cimi> Saviq, we have issues when tapping networks and connecting to wrong APs or such, I believe could be due to this filtering we do
<Saviq> Cimi, belief has nothing to do with it ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I am trying to test indeed
<Cimi> dednick, what is unitymenumodelstack?
<dednick> Cimi: the unitymenumodel is multi-level (model in model). the stack keeps track of which level you're looking at
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, wanted to say
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, while doing the thing for overview on left edge /  BFB...
<Cimi> dednick, they added it in the settings, I am wondering if I need it here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you could get rid of the DashCommunicator thing
<Cimi> in the wizard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as we now support scope:// urls
<dandrader> dednick, prompts are supposed to be killed/closed when the app (root session) is suspended, right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, but we'll need it again if we need cancellable stuff..
<dednick> Cimi: it depends on how your menu is contructed. if it's flat, or a tree.
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBH with the cancellable we'll need to be quite tricky there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm thinking ShaderEffect tricky
<dednick> dandrader: depends on the app implementation. in qtmir they are.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because we won't be able to recover the whole thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like search history etc., I think we'll just need to have a snapshot of the apps scope and display it, and hide on dash focus
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, ok, leave it be for now
<dandrader> dednick, I'm following those steps: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/prompt-in-prompt/+merge/232417/comments/566912
<dednick> dandrader: ya? are they not being closed?
<dandrader> dednick, they are
<dednick> right. that's good then :)
<dandrader> dednick, But https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/prompt-in-prompt/+merge/232417/comments/567865
<dednick> dandrader: hm. does it fade?
<dandrader> dednick, no
<dandrader> dednick, it really disappears instantly
<dednick> dandrader: huh. give me a mintue, i'll give it another try
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is sad https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/gettext_textdomain/+merge/232899
<tsdgeos> worse function name ever
<dednick> dandrader: you using local build or silo?
<dandrader> dednick, local build of unity8 and qtmir
 * dandrader is old school
<dednick> dandrader: :) me too.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OH
<dednick> dandrader: wasn't sure if silo had been updated since session.live
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we need the Binding to i18n in Shell.qml then?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, not sure, let me see
<dednick> dandrader: hm. it's working for me. the page is pretty hard to tell if it's fading quickly (a lot of white). can you increase the zombie animation duration in SurfaceContainer.qml to 5 seconds and try again?
<dednick> dandrader: oo. actually now that i increased it its not sliding down! haha
<dednick> hm
<dednick> it was just fading out...
<dednick> doh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah seem unneedeed now
<dednick> dandrader: ah. it's the lack of session.parent since it's just a qobject
<dandrader> dednick, and more bad news :-(. check latest qmir comments
<dandrader> qtmir
<anpok> hm who is the one to blame if the qt5 plugins libgstcamerabin and libgstmediaplayer link against gst0.10 while UbuntuComponents use gstreamer 1.0
<dednick> dandrader: damn. kind of need to move the app screenshot onto the session...
<dednick> and fade to that on zombie
<dednick> or something...
<dednick> no, nevermind
<dandrader> dednick, must also figure out why it doesn't happen in the qmltest
<dandrader> dednick, would be good to get it covered there somehow
<dednick> dandrader: i think it's the just the lag of mir.
<dednick> i'll work it out
<dednick> dandrader: will it already have a screenshot when the app is stopped?
<dandrader> dednick, no
<dandrader> dednick, it takes the screenshot *once* the suspended app gets stopped
<dandrader> dednick, and once the screenshot is ready. it crossfades to it. once that animation is done it finally releases the zombie surface
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, what does that i18n change give us then? setting the domain early?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and makes it work from c++
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> that i have no idea why it didn't work before
<tsdgeos> not sure what the qml stuff was doing
<tsdgeos> maybe was using dgettext all the time
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't approve yet
<tsdgeos> there's another patch comming up on the same branch
<Saviq> k
<dednick> dandrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207107/
<dednick> the session is being release.
<dednick> dandrader: i think it's the same problem as the prompt disappearing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, pushed the other change
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you may want to have a look, to it too sicne i think your rework branch changes this
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/gettext_textdomain/+merge/232899
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, we should read from Name[$locale] first, clicks won't have the gettext domain set
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: interesting... yep, will check it out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wonder if QSettings even supports that
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'll leave that branch to you
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> well... I'm probably gonna drop this one but redo on top of the rework branch
<mzanetti> as launcherbackend.cpp is no more
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok? ^
<dednick> greyback: you said you don't want to expose Application to qml right?
<greyback> dednick: not via the model
<dednick> greyback: ok, so by Session is ok?
<dednick> like it's "attached to an applicaiton"
<greyback> dednick: since you rely on session for your implementation, I guess you need to
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well i don't see why we should not merge this *now* and yours later
<tsdgeos> so we can have stuff working sooner than later
<tsdgeos> i guess it's easier to get a 5 lines fix than a 2000 lines refactor
<tsdgeos> more over when the bug for this has been one month ignored
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑↑
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: that problem should be fixed now
<dednick> s/that/those (same issue)
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: hey, are you working on the bug with the lost input (touch vs mouse etch)?
<dandrader> mzanetti, not anymore. proposed a qtmir fix for it last week. why?
<mzanetti> dandrader: found a way to reproduce it
<mzanetti> for the dash at least...
<dandrader> mzanetti, might be a separate bug, but still interesting
<dandrader> mzanetti, what is it?
<mzanetti> dandrader: tap and hold the dash, not releasing, then launch another app from the launcher with the other hand
<mzanetti> dandrader: seems the touchEnd event gets lost and doesn't recover
<dandrader> mzanetti, if you press power twice to bring in the greeter, can you still swipe it away?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. input only gets lost in the app
<mzanetti> in this case
<mzanetti> I know there's also issues with input getting lost in unity
<dandrader> unity = unity8 or unity = unity8-dash?
<dandrader> mzanetti,
<mzanetti> unity == unity8
<mzanetti> dash == unity8-dash
<mzanetti> dandrader: interestingly: now that mouse input is stuck in the dash, I can still use the bottom edge in the dash (touch input).
<mzanetti> so it seems to be very similar to the issue in unity
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, it triggers the same issue in Qt
<mzanetti> dandrader: can't we just send a cancel input event on focus switches?
<dandrader> mzanetti, that would be a work around at best
<mzanetti> hm... not sure...
<mzanetti> dandrader: what would be the proper solution then?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ensure that MirSurfaceItem is forwarding a sane stream of touch events to the mir client
<mzanetti> define "sane stream"
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe the existing qtmir fix for that bug also solves that. but maybe not. it has to be checked
<dandrader> mzanetti, every touch has a begin and an end
<mzanetti> right... that's what I said, no? :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, ending a touch is different from canceling it
<mzanetti> dandrader: wait... if the user doesn't release on the dash I don't think there should be a mouse End event
<mzanetti> in fact a cancel event is more correct in that case
<dandrader> mzanetti, let's not mix touch with mouse
<dandrader> mzanetti, once a window gets ownership of a touch it will get all events from that touch until it ends
<mzanetti> but this specific issue I see in the dash is a mouse input issue
<dandrader> mzanetti, because qt internally generates mouse events out of the touch events it receives
<dandrader> mzanetti, check that qt review link I have on that bug
<dandrader> mzanetti, its bug 1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, btw, when are we releasing that?  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/missingTouchEnd-lp1295623/+merge/232410
<greyback> dandrader: I'll request a silo for it
<dandrader> greyback, thanks!
<greyback> dandrader: I'm gonna hang on for mir0.7 to land though
<greyback> but will after
<dandrader> Saviq, dednick, prompts-in-prompts is good to go
<dednick> dandrader: woop
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-02
<Saviq> mounin'
<tsdgeos> Saviq: landing stuff today?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you re-review this oneliner? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashOverviewFromTempScopePreview/+merge/232378
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, later today
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> I mean landing
<Saviq> will review now ;)
<tsdgeos> how does one run the shell in desktop nowadays?
<tsdgeos> nor run.sh nor the binary start here
<tsdgeos> ok -f "worked"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: for me it hangs with a wait_condition on the Audio {} element in the notifications
<mzanetti> had to comment that away
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's some Gst fookup
<Saviq> seems to be a problem for unity8 desktop session, too
<anpok_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1364258
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364258 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[desktop] camera-app and unity8 freeze on startup while initializing gstreamer-0.10" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> I had same issue in the wizard
<Cimi> since uses notifications
<anpok_> if either of the two libraries that pull in somehow conflicting gst versions is removed the problem goes away but fails later
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you wanted me to kill the dash comunicator
<tsdgeos> i actually have to extend it ^_^
<tsdgeos> need to know from the shell if the overview is shown or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nooooooo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why?
<tsdgeos> so that i know if the left swipe has to chnge the scope or not
<tsdgeos> the code is right now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why does *shell* have to know that
<tsdgeos> shell code: if (dashSwipe && ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId !== "unity8-dash") {
<tsdgeos> i can either move the ApplicationManger back to the dash
<tsdgeos> or the overview status to the shell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't dash know whether it's focused or not itself?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shell should just say "hey, dash, go to apps scope"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then dash should make the decision what do to (animate if focused, no animate when not)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't know, how would it know if it's focused or not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how does any QQuickView know if it's focused or not?
<Saviq> it's a standard window focus thing
<Saviq> it should *actually* be visible or not, but later
<tsdgeos> didn't get that last sentence
<Saviq> tsdgeos, later we'll actually need "am I visible at all" and not "am I focused" (on desktop)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and only animate if visible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but for now, I really don't think shell should ever know state of dash, that's why I wanted to rid us of dash communicator, so that we don't get tempted :P
<Saviq> it's just an app, tell it to go to scope foo (ideally via url) and be done with it
<Saviq> although we might not be able to go through url atm 'cause url-dispatcher will request focus of dash, not sure how that will play out
<Saviq> or at least not through url dispatcher, we could go through the uri handler just fine
<tsdgeos> ok...
<zbenjamin> Saviq: hey, still working on scope support in QtCreator ;). After the new scope exited i want to automatically show the clickscope, but the url dispatching does not work if a scope is shown that is not in favourites
<zbenjamin> Saviq: and the scope i currently develop on is never in the favourites
<zbenjamin> Saviq: you can easily try by opeing a scope that is not in your favs and just invoke url-dispatcher scope://clickscope from the shell
<Saviq> zbenjamin, sure it works
<zbenjamin> Saviq: not for me :(
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ah you mean it doesn't *close* the non-favourite scope
<zbenjamin> Saviq: yeah the clickscope is not shown
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, that'd be a bug in unity8, can you please log one?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: lets say i have Amazone scope open and want to go back to clickscope
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, I even know what's happening
<Saviq> zbenjamin, mention non-favourite scope and overview, as expect that to not work well either...
 * Saviq hates how many weird cases we have there :|
<zbenjamin> Saviq: yeah in a non fav scope you also cannot pull up the overview
<zbenjamin> Saviq: no you can
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you can, that's per design
<Saviq> zbenjamin, not in a preview though
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and then not in a non-fav opened from overview
 * tsdgeos is very confused
<zbenjamin> Saviq: exactly , non fav openend from overview has no pull up
<Saviq> zbenjamin, again, by design
<tsdgeos> i've edited /usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml to be syntactically incorrect
<tsdgeos> yet the shell still shows up
<tsdgeos> why?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure it's not running your local one?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, because the overview is already open behind the scope opened
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm rebooting the phone, how would it be running my local one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just asking ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you didn't mention it's on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, no idea ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so yes
<tsdgeos> for some reason beyond my understanding
<tsdgeos> it was using file:///home/phablet/lvwph_non_interactive_header_animation/qml/Shell.qml
<tsdgeos> now that i've removed the file it doesn't start
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whoaps, rebooted?!
<tsdgeos> i've rebooted like 10 times
<Saviq> wth
<tsdgeos> making the syntax worse every time :D
<tsdgeos> anyway that's fine, i've been being bad with the phone
<zbenjamin> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1364306
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364306 in Unity 8 "scope:// url dispatching does not correctly work if a non favorite scope is shown" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> zbenjamin, thanks
<Saviq> might be indeed
<Saviq> I think I was only getting bubbles at event time, not reminder
<Saviq> and that was the datetime indicator
<Saviq> </typing in wrong channel>
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, hey
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/prompts-in-prompts/+merge/232362/comments/568103
<dednick> Saviq: howdy. I'm having some trouble with some unicode encoded strings in u8 (time formatter). string is: "%a %d %b\u2003%H:%M"
<Saviq> dednick, that in javascript or c++?
<dednick> Saviq: c++
<dednick> something funky is happening in u8 passing it to g_date_time_format that doesn't happen in indicator-datetime.
<Saviq> dednick, I assume that's priv->format ?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, but the problem isn't actually qstring related. just doing: g_date_time_format(g_date_time_new_local(2014, 9, 9, 9, 9, 9), "%a %d %b\u2003%H:%M") in u8 fails, while in indicator-datetime it works
<Saviq> dednick, iinteresting, wonder if we need to say somewhere that's utf-8 encoded?
<dednick> Saviq: ya. that's what i'm wondering. if we specificlly forbid it or something
<Saviq> dednick, that's compiler error maybe?
<dednick> Saviq: guessing so
<Saviq> dednick, well, if you're not getting a compiler error, there's nothing to guess ;)
<dednick> omg. someone is renevating on the roof directly under my feet!
<Saviq> ticklish?
<greyback> skylight?
<Saviq> :D
<dednick> yeah. hammering away, and it's causing my NAS to beep complain about the shock!
<dednick> Saviq: oh right, i thought you meant compiling problem :)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. indicator-datetime is compiling that code with std=c99
<dednick> and its a c file
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I'm thinking we need to convert it to pass to g
<dednick> Saviq: convert to what?
<Saviq> dednick, like *gchar or something? don't we get std::string for literals by default?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. maybe.
<Saviq> dednick, like https://developer.gnome.org/gtkmm-tutorial/3.9/sec-basics-ustring.html.en maybe
<dednick> Saviq: or http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/string_literal
<Saviq> dednick, right, yeah
<Saviq> so u8""
<Saviq> dednick, and then you can use the actual character, no need for escaping
<dednick> Saviq: this is to do with that relative time formatter. not sure if it would work in indicator-datetime domain if not the same
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
<Saviq> dednick, so, any idea about prompts-in-prompts and hw keyboard input?
<dednick> Saviq: ah. haven't looked yet
<Saviq> dednick, that's blocking prompts from landing, fwiw, so whenever you can
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, sorry. will do now
<Saviq> dednick, no need to be sorry :)
<Saviq> dednick, just letting you know, I know you wanted to get it done, and that people are waiting
<facundobatista> Holas
<Cimi> dednick, is now possible to know when a connection is established?
<Cimi> Wellark, ^
<dednick> Cimi: for unitymenumodel?
<Cimi> yes
<dednick> Cimi: nameowner is valid string i think
<Cimi> dednick, camelCase?
<dednick> Cimi: most likely. i cant remember
<dednick> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> dednick, nah
<Cimi> dednick, nameOwner is 1.5 here
<Cimi> and doesn't change
<dednick> Cimi: ? that means it's connected i think
<dednick> Cimi: if it isn't empty, it's connected to the bus
<Cimi> dednick, but if i connect to a broken ap
<Cimi> dednick, is still says 1.5
<dednick> Cimi: ... i asked "for unitymenumodel?", not "for access point?"
<Cimi> dednick, ah crap :D
<Cimi> dednick, I use unitymenumodel for the access point
<dednick> Cimi: you can't. it's just active/inactive.
<Cimi> dednick, there is active property then?
<dednick> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1349371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349371 in Network Menu "Current access point should not change until it is active" [Low,Triaged]
<dednick> Saviq: the datetime is the LC_ALL=C flag btw. not sure why though
<Saviq> dednick, aah well, maybe because it doesn't know it's UTF8 then?
<dednick> Saviq: C.UTF-8 ?
<Saviq> dednick, don't think such a thing exists...
<Saviq> dednick, but if it does, sure :)
<Cimi> do you guys have wifi strength icons in system settings
<Cimi> ?
<dednick> i need to find another place to work... my head is exploding from hammering!
<Cimi> dednick, wanna come here?
<dednick> Cimi: heh. can't need to tidy up today for parent's visit tomorrow :)
<Cimi> seb128, hi! do you have wifi icons in system settings?
<seb128> Cimi, no, icons are in the theme
<seb128> Cimi, oh, and hey ;-)
<dednick> Saviq: which tests failed without LC_ALL=C ?
<Cimi> seb128, inside the wifi page, all access points are without signal strength to me
<seb128> Cimi, check with Wellark or Satoris
<Cimi> seb128, yours!
<seb128> Cimi, ?
<Cimi> seb128, can you run system settings and see if you have the icons?
<seb128> I don't
<seb128> I only have names and checkboxes
<Cimi> mpt, ping
<seb128> Cimi, they should have icons, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking
<seb128> Wellark should have a look I guess
<mpt> Cimi, did you report a bug about it?
<Cimi> mpt, nope, is a bug though
<Cimi> mpt, I was wondering if was a design change
<Cimi> quite a crazy one :D
<mpt> A network should be presented the same way regardless of whether it’s in the indicator, in System Settings, or in the first-run setup <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wi-fi-network>
<mpt> using the same code, ideally
<mpt> Cimi, reported bug 1364366
<ubot5> bug 1364366 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi networks in System Settings lack strength or authentication icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364366
<Saviq> dednick, testPreviewPayments
<dednick> Saviq: hm. that fails even with LC_ALL=C
<Saviq> dednick, note that the env in QmlTests.cmake is broken
<Saviq> dednick, export as you call the test
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> dednick, I never got around to redoing the test macros to gain some sanity in them
<dednick> Saviq: mk
<dednick> Saviq: C.UTF-8 don't work anyhow
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, we never understood what the � there is ;)
<dednick> why can't we dismiss notifications?!
<dednick> or can we and i'm stupid?
<Saviq> dednick, MacSlow is working on that
<dednick> Saviq: where can i find the AP tests for silo qa?
<dednick> my keyboard is working fine on phone, but under AP the test fails. but i think my failure is due to the "Failed to add storage device" notification being constantly open
<Saviq> dednick, right, reboot your phone
<dednick> since i think it's trying to do a search, which button is covered by the notification
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, should go away after reboot
<Saviq> adb shell gdbus introspect --system -p -d org.freedesktop.UDisks2 -o /org/freeedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk0 /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk0p2 | grep System
<Saviq> dednick, ↑ to verify your phone's in a good state, that should say true
<dednick> Saviq: doesn't say anything
<dednick> after i rebooted
<Saviq> dednick, krillin is it?
<dednick> Saviq: no. but test was fine (failed due to lack of input)
<dednick> it stopped doing the notification
<Saviq> dednick, k, so yeah, it must be we don't have focus on the dash any more or some such
<Saviq> dednick, and vkb works because it works over dbus
<Saviq> or well, maybe we have focus but the keyboard filter doesn't work properly
<Saviq> dednick, WindowKeyFilter thing in Shell.qml
<dednick> Saviq: is it keyboard input rather than touch input?
<Saviq> dednick, yes, ap goes through keyboard input directly
<dednick> ah
<dednick> would explain why the touch is working then
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> which, btw, is a good indication we'd break desktop session again...
<dednick> meh.
<dednick> :)
<jgdx> Saviq, do you know if there's a dbus call uss can make to reboot the phone?
<dednick> i'll take a look
<Saviq> jgdx, yeah
<jgdx> Saviq, great. Care to share? :)
<Saviq> jgdx, trying to get you a link ;)
<jgdx> Saviq, woo!
<Saviq> jgdx, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Unity/Session/dbusunitysessionservice.cpp
<jgdx> Saviq, golden. Thank you
<Saviq> jgdx, the login1 calls are probably the interesting ones to you
<jgdx> Saviq, seems so:)
<Saviq> mterry, hey, you know your rtm silo got NACK from QA on the two settings app bugs mentioned?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah...  I'm trying to test / see what's up
<Saviq> mterry, here's the report from ToyKeeper https://trello.com/c/9B6QLvDd/37-rtm-landing-003-mterry-unity8-ubuntu-system-settings-gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<Saviq> mterry, not sure what to answer on the "makes it possible to launch apps" front
<mterry> Saviq, that's a whole separate thing
<mterry> Saviq, that at one point was how design wanted it, so the app was ready to go, but I can certainly imagine it being a problem
<MacSlow> dednick, snap-decisions are currently getting the "swipe-to-dismiss" feature
<dednick> MacSlow: cool.
<Saviq> mterry, right, we should maybe start it and kill it if unlock failed / cancelled...
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, separate issue
<mterry> Saviq, I don't think that helps -- I figured the problem was that an app might do something on startup?
<Saviq> mterry, ok, let's have a chat about this at some point with security folk
<Saviq> we should file a bug
<mterry> Saviq, I'm trying to schedule a meeting between design and security for an unrelated thing, I can ask about the launched-apps issue then too
<Saviq> mterry, sure, please do
<Cimi> Saviq, better Qt.rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5) or color: "black"; opacity: 0.5 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's different behavior
<Saviq> Cimi, #7F should be 0.5
<Cimi> Saviq, yup, using the calculator :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I was just unsure between 7F and 80 ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, is actually 80
<Cimi> Saviq, I just double checked
<Saviq> Cimi, well, that's 128, more than 0.5 * 255 ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, it's .5 either way
<Cimi> Saviq, it's 7F.8
<Cimi> xD
<Saviq> Cimi, ;)
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi-fixes/+merge/233071
<mterry> Cimi, can you link to a bug and/or expand the description?
<Cimi> mterry, done
<Cimi> mterry, the changes in Page.qml are cosmetics
<Cimi> mterry, the margin changed to 3 times when we added the pagination, but that was removed and the padding not restored
<Cimi> mterry, wordwrap was added to avoid wrapping Wi-
<Cimi> fi
<mterry> Cimi, why switch to WordWrap?
<Cimi> in italian
<mterry> Cimi, ah... hmm.  But then doesn't Wi-Fi overlap the screen?
<Cimi> mterry, it shouldn't...
<Cimi> is still there though
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> mterry, wi-fi is split here
<Cimi> mterry, you can try italian
<mterry> Cimi, we should just switch to a unicode non-breaking hyphen
<mterry> Cimi, "‑"
<Saviq> —
<Cimi> mterry, how?
<Cimi> Saviq,
<mterry> Saviq, that's for parentheticals, right?
<Cimi> can I paste that?
<Saviq> mterry, no idea, that's just compose + ---
<Cimi> Saviq, basically I have
<Cimi> "Connetti alla rete Wi-
<Cimi> fi"
<Cimi> translations should be updated too
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, that's an em dash, which is for parentheticals.  The en dash is for ranges and such.  The hyphen is for word joins
<mterry> Cimi, just copy paste the hyphen I gave you above
<mterry> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/2116/when-should-i-use-an-em-dash-an-en-dash-and-a-hyphen
<mterry> Cimi, I *assume* that Qt's word breaking logic takes the unicode semantics into account, but worth a test
<Cimi> mterry, works
<Cimi> mterry, but all potfiles will require update
<mterry> Cimi, what else is new, we change those strings all the time.  And design isn't done with the wizard
<Cimi> mterry, pushed
<Cimi> mterry, ok we need to fix button visuals now
<Cimi> mterry, they look shite
<Cimi> mterry, either in sdk or locally
<Cimi> I'd go locally
<Cimi> then also push in sdk
<Cimi> wizard is a custom themed app, I don't mind having a static theme for a button
<mterry> Cimi, I'd really rather just fix it in one place
<Cimi> mterry, so when they change the visuals there we will have a broken wizard?
<mterry> Cimi, ?
<Cimi> mterry, we want monochromatic theme here
<Cimi> mterry, the sdk is not now
<Cimi> and I don't think we can go and say "let's change all buttons to white"
<Cimi> because it will affects all apps using surugradient
<mterry> Cimi, well that's my question -- I was under the impression that the visuals for the wizard were made using an updated version of suru.  If design intended those buttons to be wholly-custom to the wizard, that should be clarified -- I've got a meeting with them tomorrow to talk about a security thing too, I can ask then
<Cimi> mterry, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, infographics, worth me looking or not?
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, could you have a look at the changes to dednick's unity8 prompts branch, there was a focus issue
<Saviq> Cimi, looking at what? merging? sure, I hope to land this week
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> dednick_, could we have a qmltest covering that "issue with session focus"?
<greyback> Saviq: fyi we've a few other qtmir we'd like to land after prompts-in-prompts does, can you let me know when it lands so I can get a silo for it
<Saviq> greyback, sure
<Saviq> greyback, unless it gets ACKed overnight and kgunn lands it, won't be earlier than tomorrow noon-ish
<greyback> Saviq: that's ok, I just want to avoid parallel silos of qtmir, as it just causes pain
<dednick_> dandrader: i can add a test, but i'm having some problems reproducing in qmltests
<dednick_> but off for the day now
<dednick_> well, at least until later
<Cimi> mterry, commented inline
<Cimi> mterry, replaced ListView with Repeater + column + flickable
<kgunn> greyback: so, dednick's prompt in prompt doesn't look like it'll land until tomorrow earliest (still got some needs fixin' going on)
<kgunn> is it ok to hold you off
<kgunn> for maybe a 2 days ?
<kgunn> or that too much ?
<Cimi> Saviq, in regards of this review https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi-fixes/+merge/233071 better to have hiddenComponent or setting sourceComponent to null?
<Saviq> Cimi, of course better to null, why would you have a blank component?
<Cimi> Saviq, residue of the past
<Cimi> Saviq, C
<Cimi> Saviq, avoiding null pointers as much as possible :)
<Cimi> mterry, pushed with null component
<Cimi> should be better now, works fine
<Cimi> the default wallpaper on the phone has 1px bright line on right edge of the screen
<Cimi> can you guys confirm that?
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1364537
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364537 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "phone background has 1 px bright line on its right edge" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> (it was annoying me)
<Cimi> mterry, those fixes are fine for now, but I believe we'll be asked to add hidden network too...
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti do we have a bugreport for this gst audio issue stopping apps to work on the desktop?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah there is a slew of 'em actually
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1363314
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<bregma> r7b...
<bregma> brzbup
 * bregma is having keyboard trouble
<dednick> Saviq: you still about?
<Saviq> dednick, kinda
<dednick> Saviq: :) having some really straing behaviour in a test case.
<Saviq> dednick, try me
<dednick> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8218316/
<dednick> the test down below SessionManager.createSession returns a qobject pointer with c++ ownership.
<dednick> in testXXX the test function creates 2 copies of Session, in tryXXX it only creates ones like it should
<dednick> Saviq: when assigning "sessionContainerLoader.item.session = fakeSession;" it creates another "fakeSession" object
<dednick> Saviq: if i don't use a loader, it seems to work ok...
<Saviq> dednick, what type is SessionContainer.session?
<dednick> Saviq: QtObject
<Saviq> ok so nothing special
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, same happens if it's a var.
<Saviq> dednick, just FYI, if a prop is of a complex type, even if you go : null, it will create the object on creation and replace it with null just after :|
<Saviq> but not the issue here of course
<dednick> Saviq: ya
<Saviq> dednick, so is it calling .createSession twice?
<Saviq> or does it copy fakeSession or something?
<Saviq> dednick, so the symptom is that your .createSurface is called on a different object than the fakeSession you just got from .createSession()?
<dednick> Saviq: it's calling createSession twice.
<Saviq> dednick, did you try breaking in createSession() to see the trace?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. that's odd
<dednick> it's like it's creating a function pointer from createSession
<dednick> Saviq: no, not yet
<Saviq> dednick, that'd be really odd, check the type of fakeSession?
<Saviq> dednick, but even if that was the case, then the object would be of wrong type in item.session (not even QtObject IIRC)
<Saviq> dednick, and there's nothing that would actually call it
<dednick> QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::SessionContainer::test_interative() qml: Session(0x2478800)
<dednick> trying to debug now
<dednick> dangit. how the hell do you add a custom run to qtcreator?!
<dandrader> dednick, are you by any chance creating a session on the test init/cleanup funtions?
<dednick> dandrader: nope
<dednick> dandrader, Saviq: looks like something funky is going on though... i removed all the other code from the test and it stopped doing it :/
<Saviq> dednick, stupid question: is the test function only called once?
<dandrader> when I'm haunted by mysterious issues like that, usually the best thing is approaching it again later, with a fresh mind, next morning.
<dednick> Saviq, dandrader: sorry, it looks like i'm a dumbass. the createSurface function is being called by something else
<dandrader> dednick, np, glad you found it :)
<Saviq> having a sounding board is often helpful :)
<dednick> kgunn: i've added the test for the problem we were having now
<dednick> zzzzzz
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-03
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, what I mean is that it's not inconceivable to build the tree either way
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I was under the impression the plugin implementation was meant to be able to deal with it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not afaik
<Saviq> Cimi, hey, do you have a branch for bug #1362160?
<ubot5> bug 1362160 in Unity 8 "Card's implicitHeight calculated wrong if summary is missing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362160
<Cimi> Saviq, dunno https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-vertical-journal
<Saviq> Cimi, what dunno?
<Saviq> dunno no?
<Cimi> Saviq, if that is a fix
<Saviq> Cimi, as opposed to?
<Cimi> Saviq, a partial fix
<Cimi> Saviq, I didn't understand the problem fully
<Saviq> Cimi, k, is fine, just wanted to link a branch to the bug
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it should have extra padding at the bottom of the card
<Cimi> Saviq, branch is from ~unity-team on purpose
<Saviq> Cimi, something should, sure, but I'd say it's Card* that should add the padding around
<Saviq> Cimi, not the underlying components
<Cimi> Saviq, qml question
<Cimi> Saviq, context: wizard wifi list
<Cimi> Saviq, the listitems are several loaders in a column with repeater
<Cimi> Saviq, if I set asynchronous true, when they load, they are on top of each other (y = 0) for some time
<Cimi> I set already a predefined height, but they still appear on top of each other for a fraction of a second
<Cimi> any idea why?
<Saviq> Cimi, predefined height where? does the Loader have non-zero height all the time?
<Cimi> Saviq, nope, and that seems the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: how are unity-schemas pulled in on the phone? afaics we don't depend on it in unity, do we?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if we don't, we should, they were actually split from libunity recently
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we should switch our libunity-core dep to the schemas
<Saviq> something we forgot to do
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, that's your reason, Loader gets created with 0 height, so Column does not know what to do with it, only after it loads the component does it resize to the correct height and only then Column knows what to do
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks for the explanation
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd need to make the Loader non-0-high from the get go
<Cimi> Saviq, I will do a workaround
<Saviq> Cimi, do you really need them async?
<Cimi> Saviq, well, it quite boosts...
<Cimi> Saviq, there are many wifi here, and I can see the list populating
<Cimi> or just wait too much
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe it should be a ListView then
<Saviq> Cimi, because Column+Repeater creates them all
<Saviq> Cimi, ListView will only create the visible ones
<Cimi> Saviq, listview has other issues
<Cimi> repeater works best this case
<Cimi> or I need a ListView with cacheBuffer 1000000
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, because when I drag over bounds, the list of access points cleared @_@
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe fix that then?
<Cimi> Saviq, well the backend is totally async
<Cimi> Saviq, this wifi thing ain't great
<Saviq> Cimi, ListView is exactly the component to solve your "I have a lot of access points" problem
<Cimi> but yeah, I have it working now
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, tsdgeos asked why not just use a QFileSystemWatcher instead of the upstart job... I guess this just happened because we started off with the click hook
<mzanetti> Saviq: but is there still another reason for the upstart job?
<Saviq> mzanetti, inotify starvation
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-35608 !!
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, upstart acts like a proxy, there's a bunch of jobs reacting to the .desktop file changes, everyone would need to put their own inotify watches on the files otherwise
<mzanetti> hmm, ok... especially on those .desktop files
<Saviq> of which there is only a limited number you can employ
<Cimi> Saviq, to me it doesn't look like the right fix
<mzanetti> if it was something unity-internal only
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok thanks.
<Cimi> that bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you a member of the "ubuntu-unity" reviewers team? if yes, mind checking the packaging bumps on the launcher rework branches?
<Saviq> mzanetti, am not, but will do in any case
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean the branches linked? they seem only partially related
<Cimi> Saviq, exactly
<Saviq> Cimi, but I don't think Shawn mentioned that this fixed the bug
<Saviq> Cimi, but that would be a solution for the velocity and deceleration, too
<Cimi> ah right
<Saviq> Cimi, I think it's just the first step
<Cimi> dednick, is it possible to disconnect from an access point?
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a reason why we prefer to group anchors properties?
<Saviq> Cimi, readability
<Saviq> Cimi, and less typing
<Cimi> Saviq, adds two lines thow
<Cimi> though
<Saviq> Cimi, still less typing
<Cimi> anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, and more readable
<Cimi> OT
<Cimi> on xchat and other programs, I see parts of the screen disappearing
<Cimi> with nvidia in utopic
<Cimi> did anyone else notice weird rendering issues in gtk?
<dednick> Cimi: hm, click an active access point maybe?
<Cimi> dednick, it doesn't I think
<dednick> Cimi: er, dunno then
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rework-launcher-backend/+merge/232921/comments/568688
<Saviq> mzanetti, small fix needed in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-v4/+merge/232198 too
<Saviq> mzanetti, same in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/new-key-in-launcher-schema/+merge/232199
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> another day, another mobo o/
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> there's something seriously wrong
<tsdgeos> broken power supply?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: MacSlow|lunch: what's the thing wtih https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090 not being top approved?
<tsdgeos> ah Saviq you gave a needs fixing after dandrader's approve
<facundobatista> Buenas!
<mzanetti> bregma: hey. what do I need to do in order to get that change released then?
<mzanetti> I've reverted that changelog bump
<mzanetti> I wonder if that Dell technician already thought about renting a flat next to Saviq's
<dednick> Saviq: trunk run script is just stalling on startup for me. :/
<Cimi> dednick, there is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dednick> Cimi: ah.
<Cimi> seb128, how can we have a issue in main that is not spotted by our tests?
<Cimi> like that bug mentioned
<dednick> Cimi: cool. upgrading thumbnailed fixed it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, before (when it was still in silo 17, last week) shortly before merging an issue with the fullscreen sim-unlock snap-decision turned up... I fixed it, but did not have the chance to get it in - after the change - in time for the merge window... and it has been sitting there like this since.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, current failures are due to PageHeader's popover-test failing
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so push people to re-review it ;)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, dandrader, Saviq: ^ :) Pleeeeease :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, to be honest Saviq knows about the issue - as he ran into that sim-unlock snap-decision issue - and make it part of the next silo planned for unity8-branches meant to be merged next
<dandrader> MacSlow, on it
<MacSlow> dandrader, thx
<facundobatista> question: do you know if there's in the device a "generic application to receive text messages"? Any application that I could send a text notification (via the Push structure) for that text shown to the user?
<dandrader> MacSlow, should qmltestrunner.PageHeaderLabelTest::test_popover  still fail?
<dandrader> MacSlow, and this AP test as well: unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_urgency_order(Native Device)
<MacSlow> dandrader, I think not... the SDK-related changes should be merged by now... tsdgeos told me that this failure is/was due to a pending updated to the sdk
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: no, the failure is because the SDK changed its behaviour
<MacSlow> dandrader, crap... notification AP-test fail again... wtf... I'm taking a look
<tsdgeos> our workaround for their changes is in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pageHeaderFailingTest/+merge/232528
<dandrader> MacSlow, don't you read jenkins complaints? :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so that popover-test needs an update or the PageHeader?
<tsdgeos> so yes, it is expected for it to fail
<MacSlow> dandrader, I do... but sometimes I'm a bit behind
<seb128> Cimi, sometime we have bugs and non perfect tests yes
<samir> hi guys
<Cimi> mterry, morning
<samir> i used ubuntu tweak janitor to clean up my desktop
<mterry> Cimi, hello!
<samir> but when i rebooted launcher and menubar is gone
<samir> can someone please help?
<samir> it works alright in ubuntu 2D but ubuntu is broken
<samir> i tried bunch of things suggested on askubuntu like ubuntu --reset, reinstalling ubuntu-desktop etc.
<samir> nothing helped :(
<Cimi> mterry, addressed comments
<Cimi> mterry, we will fix visuals on a separate branch I'd say
<Cimi> mterry, SuruGradient will be removed afaics
<Cimi> mterry, we need to custom theme I believe
 * Saviq managed to break gl unrecoverably... need to reinstall real quick, back in a bit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: see last comment of https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rework-launcher-backend/+merge/232921
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: wow... that failing test revealed a really bad bug in unity-api
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: all fixed. but I had to commit to unity-api and unity8. so you might want to have quick look at both
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you warn me when the ppa is ready?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. kicking the rebuild now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which is the file i remove to make the welcome wizard come back?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Saviq> dandrader_, whoa you have network issues today eh?
<Saviq> trying to PM you the third time now ;D
<dandrader_> Saviq, it's freedesktop's fault!
<dandrader_> freenode
<dandrader_> heh
<Saviq> dandrader_, except it's the same on canonical's irc...
<Saviq> dandrader_, you're getting disconnected there all the time too
<dandrader_> oh, dang it. didn't even notice
<Cimi> mterry, commented
<Cimi> mterry, basically those issues cannot be addressed now
<mterry> Cimi, the order comes directly from backend?  bummr
<mterry> Cimi, can't we control the order on our side though?
<mterry> Cimi, sort by strength or something like that?
<Cimi> mterry, thinking
<Cimi> mterry, ideally should be by name
<Cimi> mterry, strength and name
<mterry> Cimi, design hasn't given us any guidelines for that oddly.  But strength and name makes sense
<Cimi> mterry, talk to wellark
<mterry> Cimi, but I'm saying we have that information on our side
<mterry> Cimi, it makes sense that the indicator might want the currently selected one on top maybe.  But the wizard doesn't.  So we may want to re-order the list
<Cimi> mterry, so we need a proxy for the model
<Cimi> mterry, I would do this thing correctly
<mterry> Cimi, yeah proxy makes sense
<Cimi> mterry, backend
<Cimi> not workarounds/hacks
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: you where doing the videos/youtube scope?
<Cimi> also, the index of the original model will still change on connection
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yep
<mterry> Cimi, why is it a hack?  The indicator's sort concerns may be different than ours
<Cimi> mterry, even dednick doesn't want the connection to bump the ap at the top
<Saviq> ok so apparently lightdm doesn't even start X when I only have nvidia around... *interesting*, and the reinstall didn't help
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: is in the preview the "xyz views" translatble?
<mterry> though actually, it has the same problem of an entry seemingly disappear
<mterry> Cimi, alright, can you file a bug against indicator-network about it at least?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I haven't made it translatable yet :$ have been too busy on other stuff. there's a bug in lp to remind me, though
<pete-woods> (I didn't know how to do translations with click packages)
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you know the bug number?
<mterry> Cimi, and I'll note that the same logic of wanting to do it correctly in one place applies to the button colors too :)
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: okay, that's strange, I don't see it, creating another one
<Cimi> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1349371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349371 in Network Menu "Current access point should not change until it is active" [Low,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: can you please give me the link so i can link it on the translations spreadsheet?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube/+bug/1364968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364968 in Youtube Scope "YouTube scope is not translatable" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> tx
<dednick> Cimi: eh? what don't i want?
<dednick> Cimi: order is by strength, then name.
<dednick> mterry: ^
<dednick> except for the connected one, which is at top.
<mterry> dednick, that's not what I see -- I see just name
<dednick> mterry, Cimi: although the connected network is supposed to be in a sep section
<dednick> mterry: ?
<mterry> dednick, I dunno, I've never seen my house wifi, which is by far the strongest, at the top of the list
<dednick> mterry: screensot?
<mterry> dednick, uh I could get them sure, but just imagine a strong wifi listed in alphabetical order
<dednick> mterry: right. I'm saying that is spected, not necessarily implemented :)
<dednick> Wellark: ^ ?
<mterry> dednick, ah
<dednick> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1348265
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348265 in Network Menu "Wifi networks should be ordered by strength, with connected at top" [Medium,Triaged]
<dednick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1349371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349371 in Network Menu "Current access point should not change until it is active" [Low,Triaged]
<dednick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1351320
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351320 in Network Menu "Split Connected & Available networks into separate sections" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mterry> dednick, yay!  :)
<dednick> mterry: although not sure if it's going to be done by the look of the comments
<dandrader> does anybody know what's the rationale behind having  /home/phablet/.local/share/applications  ?
<mterry> dednick, "especially when the indicator probably will be retired soon" ?
<dednick> mterry: possible
<mterry> dednick, replaced by what?
<dednick> mterry: designers have an idea, but it's not confirmed yet
<mterry> dednick, crazy designers and their ideas
<dednick> indeed
<greyback> dandrader: those are user additions/customizations of the contents of system dir /usr/share/applications
<dandrader> greyback, but why do we have it? they seem to map to the preinstalled apps....
<greyback> dandrader: I think click apps generate a desktop file which is placed in that dir
<greyback> so click apps conform to the freedesktop spec
<dandrader> greyback, because we likely can't find desktop files in places like /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.sudoku/1.1.270/
<dandrader> so, due to technical reasons/limitations
<greyback> dandrader: right. There's only a couple of directories where shell should search for desktop files
<greyback> by the spec anyway
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, most importantly different users can have different versions of the .click installed (or different sets, of course)
<Saviq> stuff that ends up in their ~ is the per-user installations
<sil2100> dandrader, Saviq: hey guys! Do we have a silo for the qtmir fix for the input breakage bug?
<Saviq> sil2100, not just yet, waiting for silo 2 to land first
<Saviq> greyback, but we  could prepare a silo with the upcoming qtmir and unity8 landings already
<Saviq> it's only the gles sync that' painful to do in parallel, and we don't need it straight away
<greyback> Saviq: if you like.
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, let's, can you please bootstrap a qtmir line in the spreadsheet and I'll put u8 stuff in there then
<greyback> ok
<facundobatista> Hi all! I'm clicking on "search" icon in the scopes dash, and a text entry appears, but the keyboard doesn't show itself... is this a known bug (I'm using devel-proposed, r220)
<greyback> Saviq: ok, row 54 ready for you
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/232990 please
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, did you have a look at the test https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/prompts-in-prompts/+merge/232362 ?
<greyback> Saviq: apprved
<Saviq> greyback, tkx
<Saviq> Cimi, top-ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/preview-scope-references/+merge/232363 ?
<dandrader> Saviq, on it
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm delaying the launcher rework landing then until it's release-ready for unity then
<dandrader> dednick, still there?
<dednick> dandrader: yo
<dandrader> dednick, think you forgot the other points here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/prompts-in-prompts/+merge/232362/comments/568327
<dednick> dandrader: ta
<dednick> dandrader: done
<dandrader> dednick, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: define "release-read for unity" please
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there anything I need/should do?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean what bregma said on the schema MP
<dandrader> dednick, why the FocusScope in the test? Why didn't you just check with "compare(fakeSession.surface.activeFocus, true);"?
<greyback> mzanetti: still there?
<mzanetti> greyback: yep
<greyback> mzanetti: quick question for you on DashCommunicator: it uses the synchronous "call" method to send a message to the dash. Must it be a sync call?
<mzanetti> greyback: uh oh... no. probably should be async
<greyback> I hit a corner case where this blocks as dash hasn't started up, and it then caused shell to block dash starting up
<mzanetti> ah. yes. async is good
<mzanetti> greyback: you fixing it already or want me to?
<greyback> ok, I'll make it async
<greyback> I can propose a quick patch
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> grr it's actually blocking at the creation of the QDBusInterface
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-04
<Saviq> @unity: so, we've an even bigger silo than ever: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-019
<Saviq> 30 MPs total
<Saviq> let's drive the ACKs there to be able to actually land it :)
<Saviq> let's see if it builds...
 * MacSlow is happy...
<MacSlow> about the silo 019
<MacSlow> not so happy about lightdm no longer working
<Saviq> MacSlow, nvidia?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... but I can start my X11-session manually and GL/compiz etc do work
<Saviq> MacSlow, bug #1365165
<ubot5> bug 1365165 in systemd (Ubuntu) "logind says CanGraphical=no with Optimus disabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365165
<MacSlow> Saviq, I see several systemd-related troubles on the console
<Saviq> MacSlow, downgrade lightdm to 1.11.7
 * MacSlow tries
<Saviq> MacSlow, packages in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/1.11.7-0ubuntu1/+build/6302305
<MacSlow> thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's the same issue that had you reinstall yesterday?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup!
<MacSlow> oh dear
<Saviq> MacSlow, nw, I'm happy with a clean / ;)
<MacSlow> true :)
<Saviq> and having the installer in PXE, apt cache around, it only takes a half hour or so
<MacSlow> my desktop here has some 5+ years worth of continous updates...
<Saviq> nice
<MacSlow> pretty impressive how smooth eveything works compared to other (non-Linux) systems
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/two_see_more_bugfix/+merge/231373 please
<Saviq> Cimi, one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category_view_invisible_in_preview_mode/+merge/231844
<Cimi> Saviq, ok doing
<mzanetti> Saviq: err... no... not really
<Saviq> mzanetti, you away today are you/
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, right :P
<mzanetti> well... technically I'll be away after breakfast :D so far I've ben in bed
<Saviq> if only we had a system where people put in their away time... owait!
<Saviq> grrr
<mzanetti> Saviq: err. did i miss something?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no you didn't
<mzanetti> ok..
<Saviq> mzanetti, but not having access to your entries in hr.c.c is aarghg
<mzanetti> But I've told you in yesterday's standup :)
<Saviq> like *everyone's* gone away today, bear with me ;P
<seb128> Saviq, how come you don't have access?
<Saviq> seb128, I do have access, but I can't see my peers' entries
<seb128> Saviq, see other channel's url
<greyback> Saviq: hey, did you see my message last night? About dbus blocking the GUI thread if it tries to send message to a service which hasn't started up yet?
<Saviq> greyback, I saw you talking to mzanetti
<greyback> Saviq: ok well remember the issue you found with my initialSurfaceSizing stuff? Where the UI would freeze?
<Saviq> yup
<greyback> that was due to one test in particular. It started up unity8 and dash. Once u8 started up (dash not ready yet) it launched another app, then (dash still not ready yet) did a left-edge swipe
<greyback> left-edge swipe uses DashCommunicator to send dbus message to dash to change scope
<Saviq> greyback, oh
<greyback> but Dash still hadn't started up, and still hadn't asked Mir for a surface
<greyback> so DashCommunicator blocks, as Dash dbus interface not available, so u8 GUI thread blocked. Dash then asks Mir for surface, but that is blocked as u8 GUI thread blocked
<greyback> hence the bug
<Saviq> greyback, right, none of the ideas that spring to mind are actually fixes... you?
<greyback> Saviq: my proposal: don't try to communicate with an interface which does not exist. So we watch the bus, and if we're notified the dash interface was created, then we connect to it
<greyback> it's something we did in the unity-2d days
<greyback> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/view/head:/libunity-2d-private/src/abstractdbusservicemonitor.cpp
<Saviq> greyback, right, that was actually one of my initial ideas but thought we'd have problems
<Saviq> because it's QDBusInterface() that was blocking you said
<Saviq> but yeah
<greyback> yep
<Saviq> but if we can watch it without creating the iface, let's
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> greyback, definitely more important to not deadlock rather than to not miss a few messages
<greyback> Saviq: second: this might be something useful to be shared between several qml modules - as several of them do dbus calls
<greyback> right
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, the abstract thingy is probably the way to go
<greyback> Saviq: ack. Would a small shared library be a good idea for it?
<Saviq> greyback, sounds like a separate binpkg, we don't have any that makes sense for this already
<Saviq> greyback, but also sounds like something others could have use for
 * Saviq wonders if should be upstreamed to Qt even
<greyback> not a bad idea
<Saviq> greyback, so maybe try and feel out interest upstream, failing that sdk, failing that our own...
<greyback> Saviq: mind if I stick it in DashCommunicator initially, to unblock my initialSurfaceSizer stuff?
<Saviq> greyback, if you could make the other small plugins make use of it, and stick the .so in unity8-private for now
<greyback> Saviq: yessir
 * Saviq greps for QDBusInterface
<Saviq> there's actually quite a bunch
<greyback> right
<Saviq> greyback, lttng needs a merge somewhere https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/20/console
<Saviq> greyback, if I could also spare some time on one of the unity8 branches in silo 19, would be grateful http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-019
<greyback> Saviq: if you, or if I?
<greyback> :)
<Saviq> greyback, there was "could ask you" there before :D
<greyback> sure
<Saviq> greyback, but then the "grateful" part of the end of that sentence made the other go away ;)
<greyback> Saviq: that hurt to type, didn't it?
<Saviq> I can either ask you or be grateful :)
<Saviq> greyback, no, just did not compute :)
<Saviq> greyback, lemme know if you need someone to have a look at the remerged qtmir, otherwise to just kick a rebuild in the silo
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> /food
<greyback> so many conflicts arg
<greyback> Saviq: lttng branch updated, you can kick off a silo rebuild
<Saviq> greyback, tkx
<Saviq> ah you did already
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> dandrader, Abstain is probably what you wanted in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-animate-x-while-dragging/+merge/233046
<mzanetti> no... I'm sure he wanted to approve
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, GO AWAY
 * mzanetti is not here except for leaving stupid comments
<dandrader> Saviq, have you read my last comment there?
<Saviq> dandrader, well, you wanted Pending, meaning that you'll review it?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, do you know how to do it?
<dandrader> Saviq, how to reset to "Pending"
<Saviq> dandrader, no, once you voted, you voted, no going back
<Saviq> no backsies!
<bregma> mzanetti, did you address Saviq's comment about 3 slashes in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/new-key-in-launcher-schema/+merge/232199 ? I'd like to get that in today's Unity 7 landing
<Saviq> bregma, he's away today, let me resubmit
<bregma> Saviq, OK, I apologise for how slow getting things into Unity 7 is
<Saviq> bregma, no worries
<Saviq> we understand
<Saviq> bregma, ok, we need to leave it for now, I need to find out if he really wanted the default to be empty
<bregma> I don't mind not doing work
<Saviq> elopio, hey, could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-geometry/+merge/233354 please
<Saviq> elopio, from an ap test perspective of course
<Saviq> elopio, one thing I dislike there is that it's impossible to pass env from outside of the test, making it impossible, for example, to run under xvfb, we should have a think on how to solve that
<dandrader> Saviq, is this test know to be flaky? unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_scope_to_the_left(Nexus 4)
<dandrader> known
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm looking at it now, where did you see it fail?
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-animate-x-while-dragging/+merge/233046
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, same happened in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/lvwph_non_interactive_header_animation/+merge/233314
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm trying to find out what's going on
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a silo with indicator-polishing?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we have a silo with *everything* http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-019
<Cimi> Saviq, build failed
<Saviq> Cimi, not u8's https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019
<Cimi> Saviq, hah, is there sth in btw?
<Saviq> Cimi, does not compute?
<seb128> Saviq, those "you need to add your own icons" is slightly annoying, wouldn't it make sense to batch ship those in the theme instead?
<Cimi> Saviq, I could start looking at changelogs and see what built fine, or simply ask you since you did the silo and know the answer :)
<Saviq> seb128, that's the thing, design doesn't want them to be shipped from the theme
<Saviq> Cimi, "sth in btw"?
<Saviq> Cimi, u8 built fine
<Cimi> something in, btw
<Cimi> testing the silo
<Saviq> Cimi, still don't understand the question
<Saviq> Cimi, everything is in the silo
<seb128> Saviq, hum, k
<seb128> Saviq, they prefer to dump the work on others? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, no
<Saviq> seb128, they prefer that app icons don't get changed with icon themes
<Saviq> seb128, I added ubuntu-ux there for confirmation from Jouni and Matthieu who requested that in the first place
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> thostr_, hey, do you if "some scopes don't respect com.canonical.Unity.Lenses.remote-content-search" is a known issue/where it should be reported? (if on the phone you go to settings->privacy->dash and pick "local content only" you still get e.g the video lens to list youtube content)
<thostr_> seb128: that worked at some point... this is a framework issue, so report it against unity-scope-api
<seb128> thostr_, thanks
<seb128> thostr_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1365529
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365529 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "LIst online content when "remote-content-search" set to "none"" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> I guess this PPA fucked up sth... :(
<mhall119> thostr_: what's your best guess on when the dash payments UI will be enabled by default?
<thostr_> mhall119: for beta testing end of next week I hope
<thostr_> mhall119: and then we need to check the feedback
<mhall119> thostr_: ok
<greyback> argh USC turned itself on again, and now a Mir/USC bug has my second monitor frozen
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1352852 <- gonna get Daniel what he wants, will be intermittent
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352852 in Mir "[xmir] multi-monitor - one monitor freezes randomly" [Low,Incomplete]
<elopio> Saviq: ok, let me take a look.
<greyback> what's the command again to attach output from .crash file to _existing_ bug?
<greyback> Saviq: ^
<greyback> apport-cli -u 1352852 _usr_sbin_unity-system-compositor.0.crash
<greyback> ERROR: You need to use apport-collect for updating an existing bug
<Saviq> greyback, apport-collect
<Saviq> greyback, but you can only do that with your own bugs IIRC
<greyback> "apport-collect 1352852" just pops up a dialog with "nothing to collect"
<greyback> I logged that bug
<Saviq> greyback, I think it depends on tags on the bugs or something, you might wanna ask pitti
<greyback> Saviq: aha, I needed the "-p unity-system-compositor"
<greyback> perhaps since bug affects both usc and mir, it wasn't sure waht to do
<Saviq> maybe
<elopio> Saviq: I love this. autopkgtests can pass environment variables outside the test.
<elopio> so when we move the unity tests to autopkg, we can set the ARGS only if it was not set before.
<Saviq> elopio, will we even have upstart in autopkg
<Saviq> ?
<elopio> Saviq: one problem though. Discussing with tedg last week, he said that ubuntu-app-launch will not pass the command line args to the binary.
<elopio> Saviq: I think we can have upstart there. It's a matter of installing it on the testbed.
<Saviq> elopio, kk
<elopio> from my discussion with ted, I got that in order to test apps we need upstart and mir.
<elopio> for some tests we will need unity. For some others we won't.
<elopio> But I haven't tried if that will work.
<greyback> Saviq: seen this fail before: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/22/console - it trying "get-packaged-orig-source"
<Saviq> greyback, that's benign
<Saviq> greyback, it did upload didn't it
<Saviq> greyback, the failure is because unity-scopes-shell failed on arm64
<greyback> Saviq: ok I see it. nevermind
<Saviq> greyback, when building a source pkg, dpkg tries a few things to grab the source tarball
<Saviq> greyback, and complains along the way
<Saviq> elopio, flakes fixed
<Saviq> dandrader, did you bring over the last commit from dednick's branch to your post-prompts?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, if you used his branch directly it would have marked Merged automagically when yours would merge
<Saviq> (and built on top of it that is)
<Saviq> otherwise the MP says merged even though it's not, really...
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure I follow you, but my intention is just to move prompts-in-prompts out of the picture even though I know its latest commit didn't get in so it officially didn't get merged
<dandrader> Saviq, because that post-prompts has it
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, but we can't pull that top commit from that branch without dednick
<Saviq> dandrader, and saying that branch is merged when it's not... meh
<Saviq> dandrader, and what I mean is that if you took his branch, and committed on top of it (instead of squashing with your own commit)
<Saviq> dandrader, then when your branch would merge with those two commits is when the other one would get marked Merged (correctly), too
<Saviq> dandrader, but all in all, I'm not too bothered
<Cimi> Saviq, infographics
<Saviq> Cimi, I know
<Saviq> Cimi, did you see the silo?
<Cimi> Saviq, that thing needs testing
<Cimi> Saviq, like real testing
<Cimi> Saviq, we can't land them in two weeks
<Saviq> Cimi, you can, I'm not here in two weeks :P
<Cimi> Saviq, 19?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I can't add them to that silo
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs to wait for that
<Cimi> Saviq, i think our listview needs better speed handlings
<Cimi> Saviq, something like 2500 * units.gridUnits / 8
<Cimi> feels super fast with no deceleration
<Saviq> Cimi, feel free to find the right values
<Cimi> and the swipe in scopes overview is slooooooow
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah it is
<Saviq> Cimi, because the sdk change didn't land yet
<kgunn> tedg: how'd your talk go ?
<kgunn> sorry i missed it
<tedg> kgunn, Good, forgot to turn on the mic :-(
<tedg> kgunn, So the recording might not be good.
<kgunn> happens to the best
<tedg> I know, complex technology, you have to turn it on :-)
<Saviq> mterry, there was a lightdm release yesterday
<mterry> Saviq, oh yeah?  I haven't tried bisecting the problem yet, but maybe
<mterry> Saviq, the changelog does mention reworking logind code...
<Saviq> mterry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/1.11.8-0ubuntu1
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-05
<Cimi> Saviq, reading indicatyor-polishing
<Cimi> Saviq, what's the point of using listview and huge cacheBuffer?
<Saviq> Cimi, not too much, it's basically a Flickable { Column { Repeater { } } } in one
<Cimi> exactly
<Saviq> Cimi, so less typing
<Cimi> Saviq, I did a image update, and now my mako is not detected even after poweroff (pc and phone)
<Cimi> fastboot is not detected
<Cimi> what can I do?
<Saviq> Cimi, enable developer mode and add a passcode
<Saviq> Cimi, and read ubuntu-phone
<Cimi> Saviq, fastboot-devices is empty
<Saviq> Cimi, did you put it in fastboot mode?
<Cimi> Saviq, bootloader?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> I am in the bootloader
<Cimi> no luck
<Saviq> Cimi, does dmesg say anything when you reconnect it?
<Cimi> Saviq, I am worried is my pc USB drivers, did you remember sometimes we had to reboot?
<Cimi> new high-speed USB device number 10 using xhci_hcd
<Cimi> and 11 and such
<Cimi> now says usb cable is bad
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe it is?
<Cimi> this USB standard is shit
<Cimi> I want lighting cable
 * Cimi looks for another usb
<Cimi> is not the cable
 * Saviq not sure what bad quality cables have to do with the USB standard
<Cimi> Saviq, micro usb sucks
<Cimi> anyway, still no- luck
<Cimi> no phone detected
<Saviq> Cimi, different PC?
<Cimi> Saviq, let me try
<Cimi> Saviq, but works for the other phone
<Cimi> Saviq, now works
<Cimi> Saviq, might be the connector on the phone
<Cimi> too much usage?
<MacSlow> Saviq, do you know of a unity8 branch addressing the popover test-failure from PageHeaderLabel?
<MacSlow> Saviq, if not I'd like to look into it as it's a ci-approval blocker currently
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, that can happen
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, it's fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pageHeaderFailingTest/+merge/232528
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> /biab
<MacSlow> Saviq, pageHeaderFailingTest is part of silo 19... so I don't have to "borrow" Albert's branch to make mine (fix-1348092) make pass jenkins?!
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a list of RTM bugs I can look at?
<facundobatista> Hola
 * Cimi just realised I can set the default build dir in qtcreator
<Saviq> Cimi, these are the immediate ones https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bugs?field.tag=touch-2014-09-11
<Saviq> Cimi, and there is more in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bugs?field.tag=rtm14
<Saviq> greyback_, FYI, for reading .desktop files with inline and gettext translation support, there's GDesktopAppInfo that does things automagically
<Saviq> nice going greyback_
<Saviq> greyback__, wifi not great today again?
<Saviq> greyback_, FYI, for reading .desktop files with inline and gettext translation support, there's GDesktopAppInfo that does things automagically
<greyback__> Saviq: I updated kernel, and trying out most recent b43 and wl drivers with it
<Saviq> we might have a look at using that (if you didn't write it in Q already)
<greyback__> same old connectivity problems
<Saviq> greyback__, must say I'm blessed with wl around here, rarely had any problems at all
<greyback__> true, QSettings isn't good enough, I was just thinking of using that
<greyback__> Saviq: wl works well with older kernel, but newer than 3.10 I have problems
<pete-woods> Saviq: hi. have you had any reports of unity8-dash getting stuck on the loading screen? (with the black background and spinner)
<Saviq> pete-woods, so not even panel?
<Saviq> pete-woods, meaning there's no unity8 even
<pete-woods> Saviq: there's unity8 (I can type pin to log in, and there are indicators)
<Saviq> pete-woods, then yeah, bug #1362619
<ubot5> bug 1362619 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash hangs in scopes backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362619
<pete-woods> Saviq: thought it might be that...
<Saviq> pete-woods, initially suggested scopes-api
<pete-woods> I get it every boot now
<greyback__> Saviq: if you got a minute, I'd appreciate you giving this a quick look to see what you think lp:~gerboland/unity8/dbus-async
<Saviq> pete-woods, good, can you debug? :D
<Saviq> pete-woods, or at least rule out scopes api
<pete-woods> Saviq: what do you need?
<pete-woods> I'm poking round the logs atm
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah logs not gonna be helpful much
<Saviq> pete-woods, we need to find out whether it's a deadlock, and if so - where
<Saviq> if it's not, we need to find out why it's not drawing anything...
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, so a manual restart finally fixed it
<pete-woods> as in stop unity8-dash; start unity8-dash
<pete-woods> hmm
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, yeah, now you can't debug it any more ;D
<Saviq> pete-woods, we know restarting it helps
<pete-woods> ah
<pete-woods> I didn't know that :p
<anpok> but there wont be a restart u8dash indicator button i guess :)
<pete-woods> I thought it was going to do it again
<pete-woods> given it happened 3 times in 3 reboots
 * pete-woods immediately suspicious of race conditions due to heavy loading at startup
<Saviq> greyback__, looking good, not much to comment
<Cimi> Saviq, btw all indicators are slown down with indicator polishing
<Cimi> not only messaging
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, comment on the branch please, we'll need dednick to look at this when back
<Cimi> Saviq, for the flickable
<Cimi> Saviq, can we add a Flickable, ListView etc components inside qml/Components?
<Cimi> Saviq, or shall we override in each usage?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, a central place is good, but maybe then in a namespace so it's obvious
<Saviq> Cimi, so qml/Components/Flickables
<Cimi> Saviq, good idea
<Saviq> Cimi, and then when using, Flickables.ListView
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> MacSlow, did you try the borderImage in the notifications?
<MacSlow> Cimi, not yet but on my today's todo still
<Cimi> Saviq, lp:~unity-team/unity8/flickables-speed-workaround
<Cimi> pushed, testing now
<Cimi> might collapse the world
<Cimi> Saviq, I forgot some magic required to use sbuild
<Saviq> Cimi, x-building is broken atm
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #v
<Saviq> 1353855
<Saviq> #1353855
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> bug #1353855
<ubot5> bug 1353855 in Mir "Explicit g++ 4.9 dependency breaks cross-building" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353855
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260685/
<Cimi> Saviq, I have other issues
<Saviq> Cimi, -c, not -d
<Cimi> also being stupid is another issue
<Saviq> Distribution: utopic-armhf-shm
<Saviq> Cimi, but really, it's broken now
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll wait jenkins then
<Saviq> Cimi, you can remove the explicit g++ dep from debian/control to unbreak it
<Cimi> nah, jenkins
<Cimi> or I just adb push the qml files
<Saviq> elopio, guess what, Mike doesn't work with us any more ;D
<elopio> Saviq: oh shoot. He was a nice guy.
<Saviq> elopio, best ping John Lea about the bug and what to do with it
<elopio> I'll email him.
<mhall119> bregma: Trevinho: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2fil3c/window_managers_on_4k/ several commenters praising Unity's HiDPI support, well done
<mhall119> I'm sure more thank you two contributed towards this, but I remember you guys showing it off
<mhall119> so, well done to all involved
<bregma> mhall119, it was definitely a group effort, but thanks
<Trevinho> mhall119: thanks, and it will improve even more with next landing
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-06
<YokoZar> What's the name of the indicator that shows apt warnings like broken packages on system?  (looks like a red circle with a white minus sign when there's an issue)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-31
<Saviq> good morning folks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: morning
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: answered to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardCarouselWithHeader/+merge/269499
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we needed new branches at the end?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: see you've created lots of new MRs against the overlay branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, just resubmitting them towards the correct branch
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I'll prepare a silo today... now that MirSurface has landed
<mzanetti> no more (or well, way less) streched frames on rotation, yay!
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what are we having in that silo?
<tsdgeos> lots of branches!
<tsdgeos> D:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, *everything*
<mzanetti> and some conflicts :D
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey ho. can you merge globalShortcuts?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now that you're with us maybe you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/newCroppedImageMinimumSourceSize/+merge/269233 ?
<tsdgeos> /s/do/review
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks simpler ;D
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> and i couldn't find any case in which it's wors
<tsdgeos> ee
<tsdgeos> -e
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what's the position in the queue for the patches in https://bugs.launchpad.net/thumbnailer/+bug/1484914 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484914 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Memory leak in ThumbnailGenerator" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so ultimately it defaults to Qt.size(width, 0) (i.e. portrait) and only switches if the image aspect ratio is landscape
<tsdgeos> well not aspect ratio is landscape
<tsdgeos> but "more landscape" than the holding aspect ratio
<Saviq> that
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> means that actually gets us the right image in one request in best case scenario
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> wonder if we should swap the if, though, could use some statistics ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah i also thought the other way around could be better
<tsdgeos> but since this is already better than what we ha
<tsdgeos> d
<Saviq> sure
<tsdgeos> decided to settle here and then if we want to investigate more we can do at a later stage
<Saviq> I'll test it out and try and get some idea on what case we end up in more often
<Saviq> toja15lip83
<Saviq> fook
<tsdgeos> that was a pretty good password
<Saviq> wasn't bad was it
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, rc-proposed is the closest we get to vivid+overlay, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, that's it
<Saviq> tx
<mzanetti> Saviq, so is the official start today or tomorrow?
<Saviq> mzanetti, today
<mzanetti> Saviq, welcome back!
<Saviq> danke schoen
<Saviq> excited to be back
<Saviq> ah uh, holiday in UK
<Saviq> wonder if should move the sync to tomorrow
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that's next since the previous made it to archives last week. actually it's already built (gles now building), so I could take the feedback already. I updated the PPA to the bug report now.
<Mirv> the PPA only for vivid overlay at this point
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<ltinkl> mzanetti: hi, and merged :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hi
<ltinkl> so a general question, what is the overlay branch?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, looking at the diff there seems to be something wrong
<ltinkl> mzanetti, the merge that I'd pushed?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, you should have attended a standup last weel :D
<mzanetti> week
<mzanetti> ltinkl, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/269608
<ltinkl> mzanetti, hah ye, I didn't know exactly where my head was that last week :o)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, the overlay branch is the one that goes into vivid+overlay
<mzanetti> ltinkl, trunk goes into wily now
<ltinkl> mzanetti, so cherry picked up commits for the "stable" stuff?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, no
<mzanetti> ltinkl, we just work on the overlay branch and I'll sync it to wily every once in a while
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ah ok, so the other way around
<mzanetti> ltinkl, trying to avoid cherry-picking, as with the amount of branches we have that's a full time job
<mzanetti> ltinkl, anyhow, please fix the changelog
<ltinkl> mzanetti, so all the MPs are supposed to be filed against foo/overlay right?
<mzanetti> yes
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yup sure, a sec
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ouch, that ppa has smaller value than the overlay one so dist-upgrade doesn't want to install the pacakges D:
<Mirv> tsdgeos: are you sure, or are you just hit by the usual https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines#Install_silos_with_overlay_PPA_enabled ?
<Mirv> (if not using citrain tool)
<tsdgeos> i guess i hit that
<tsdgeos> i just removed the stable-overlay ppa for the moment so it will dist-upgrade
<Mirv> nowadays the wiki instruction isn't even incorrect like it used to be for months
<Mirv> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, you reviewed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/turn-on-screen-when-notifying/+merge/269606
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, did you test it too? is it working for you?
 * mzanetti reposts as he's not sure tsdgeos received the messages
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, you reviewed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/turn-on-screen-when-notifying/+merge/269606
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, did you test it too? is it working for you?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i did use notify-send and yes it did work with it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what did you test it with?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I sent a telegram to the phone
<mzanetti> doesn't seem to wake up the display
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: does notfy-send do
<tsdgeos> ?
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, where do I get that from?
<mzanetti> ah, found it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, it does
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> so maybe telegram is wrongly sending up a  Notification.Confirmation notification?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, it also doesn't wake up the screen with trunk... so I guess not a problem in our code
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well it is, i mean the code is adding the "wake on notification" logic
<tsdgeos> if it's not waking up
<tsdgeos> something's wrong
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> reading through the description I thought it would just move it around, but not actually change the behavior
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it is crentralizing it
<tsdgeos> because some apps did on their own
<tsdgeos> telegram maybe didn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, I *think* telegram not waking was a design decision, karni, do you remember?
<Saviq> karni, hi, btw, I'm back here again ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, Saviq, fyi, it works fine with an SMS
<mzanetti> so yes, I continue with the assumption that telegram not waking up is on purpose
<mzanetti> (which seems sensible, I think)
<Saviq> yeah, it might be too big volume to wake the screen up
<mzanetti> really depends on the use case...
<Saviq> well, ideally it would be user preference, but we're not there yet with the notification system
<mzanetti> I for one disable notifications for all groups and really want to be informed on all the other things
<mzanetti> yep, exactly
 * Saviq 2
<mzanetti> Saviq, speaking of which, is it just me or does krillin not ring on telegram messages, while mako and arale do?
<mzanetti> same for heike's krillin, no ringtone on telegram notifications, but her Nexus7 does
<Saviq> mzanetti, only have krillin with Ubuntu here atm, but I don't remember it giving a ring, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if it's due to audio hw taking longer to wake up and missing the sound altogether
<mzanetti> Saviq, what happened to your other devices? running something else or did you give them away?
<mzanetti> ah!
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick has my arale, mako I've to flash
<mzanetti> here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1413818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413818 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification sounds aren't being played back on E4.5" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please invite me to the standup?
<mzanetti> need to think about that
<mzanetti> Saviq, done
<Saviq> :'(
<Saviq> there's something utterly wrong with thunderbird and google's caldav, I can't dismiss reminders for past events
<Saviq> still better than the gdata provider that had the same issue *and* hung my thunderbird every time it synced...
<tsdgeos> stupid internet going down all the time
<tsdgeos> i'm on the phone 3G connection
<tsdgeos> seems the router is stable now, let me try to go back to it
<karni> Saviq: sorry, "broken pipe" via ssh ;D reading up! (and welcome back!)
<karni> Saviq: I believe only system apps would wake the screen up
<karni> Saviq: and that's probably the right decision, since if there's no api to configure it, imagine a noisy group chat draining the battery :)
<Saviq> karni, yeah, agreed, as said above - probably ideally would be configurable, but not there yet
<karni> Saviq: yup
<mzanetti> greyback_, hey ho, is this one done with the mirSuraface branches? https://trello.com/c/kV1kxIkM/73-3-multiple-views-of-single-surface
<mzanetti> greyback_, or is there more to it?
<mzanetti> Saviq, welcome to my thunderbird calendar experience... I had to give up on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is, all that shit's only happening with g's calendar, everything's fine with owncloud, for example
<Saviq> hey josharenson
<josharenson> Saviq: hello
<josharenson> Saviq: you officially back, or tomorrow?
<Saviq> josharenson, today
<josharenson> welcome back!
<Saviq> thanks, happy to be here
<greyback_> mzanetti: there's no more to it, mirSurface branches are all it needs
<mzanetti> greyback_, ta
<mzanetti> greyback_, standup time :)
<greyback_> mzanetti: am not working today :)
<mzanetti> you're not?
<mzanetti> oh... you're marked as away, my bad
<mzanetti> greyback_, have a nice day then :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-01
<guest42315> how do you handle gamepad events in qml?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: app scope is left align? i didn't have that
 * tsdgeos tries again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, didn't notice it on the first review either, but I installed that branch on my dogfooding device and last night I saw the apps scope being off
<tsdgeos> right, they are
<tsdgeos> wonder what they are returning in the align field
 * tsdgeos prints
<guest42315> so guys.. i need gamepad support in qml.. to code a nice game
<tsdgeos> they are not adding anything
<guest42315> else i'm not coding a nice game
<mzanetti> guest42315, what makes you think that gamepads are not supported in qml?
<mzanetti> or rather, how does it relate?
<guest42315> oh, i coudn't find documentation oh how to use gamepad in qml
<guest42315> :/
<mzanetti> guest42315, well, if the gamepad is connected, it should just be like any other input device (mouse/keyboard)
<guest42315> at first i thought that i just use the key events but that doesn't work
<guest42315> yeah...
<guest42315> but it doesn't work
<mzanetti> does it work in other applications?
<mzanetti> i.e. non-qml ones?
<guest42315> the gamepad works in supertux for example
<mzanetti> guest42315, interesting, are you trying that on the phone or on a desktop?
<guest42315> desktop
<guest42315> the keyboard event work
<mzanetti> hmm... then that's odd... I might have been wrong then
<guest42315> can you test with a gamepad?
<guest42315> :D
<mzanetti> I do have a gamepad hidden deep down in the closet somewhere, yes :D
<guest42315> :))))
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: right, so the appscope has a bug that was hidden by our bug :D
<mzanetti> muahaha :D
<tsdgeos> i'll see if i can rework it somehow
<mzanetti> guest42315, ok... turns out it is not that easy indeed. Should be possible, and google reveals a bunch of tutorials on how to use gamepads/joysticks with Qt but it requires some C++ code.
<mzanetti> sounds like an interesting project
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: upstart restart - sure, I understand it doesn't, I just wonder how that's possible
<tsdgeos> upstart doing weird things :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like where would the UNITY_MIR_SOCKET come from if it's not set in upstart
<tsdgeos> the docu says that those stanzas are not even run by restart...
<tsdgeos> ŝo there's that
<Saviq> right, it's pre-start and post-stop
<Saviq> so yeah, I'll do some investigation
<tsdgeos> i'd call it "upstart broke"
<tsdgeos> and we workaround it
<tsdgeos> but sure investigate :)
<Saviq> I just want to retrace what's happening and how does your change help
<Saviq> we should just move to systemd already ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did add some echo "variable" &> /tmp/file
<tsdgeos> and you'll see that the variables get lost unless this is added
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah that's what I plan to do, query initctl for the value, for the global value, look at the local env etc.
<guest42315> mzanetti, thanks :D yep would be nice to have gamepad support
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing that comes to mind is that pre-start and post-stop *are* actually run on restart, and what's more they end up being run in the same environment, so even if post-stop unsets the vars in upstart, the local env still holds them, and the logic gets broken
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh sure, they are run, that's out of question
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that could be fixed by using initctl get instead of reading the local env
<tsdgeos> maybe :D
<tsdgeos> i don't enough upstart to be honest
<Saviq> that's the only explanation I have for this, really
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: updated the card carousel
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/269608
<mzanetti> ltinkl, good morning, mind reapproving https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/animate-spread-invokation/+merge/269722
<mzanetti> ltinkl, I had to resubmit with a prereq to avoid conflicts in the silo
<mzanetti> no other changes
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ltinkl: should i be able to get a unity8 desktop session from the current packages in vivid+overlay?
<tsdgeos> i get the greeter, to which i put the password
<tsdgeos> and i am sent back to the greeter
<tsdgeos> Not sure if
<tsdgeos> Failed to connect to "/run/user/1004/ubuntu-keyboard-info" after 10 failed attempts
<tsdgeos> may be the cause?
<greyback_> that's indicating the osk isn't coming up, which isn't fatal
<tsdgeos> right, thought so
<tsdgeos> wonder if the unity8 process itself is crashing
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> yep
 * tsdgeos debugs
<tsdgeos> greyback_: btw i tried yesterday again my game using qgraphcisview on the phone and still segfaults, guess still the support for multiwindow not really there?
<tsdgeos> fake multiwindow, since the game really uses only one window
<tsdgeos> but i see more than one "Ubuntu Window" printed
<greyback_> tsdgeos: it's not there
<tsdgeos> i guess something is creating more that aren't really shown
<greyback_> but it shouldn't crash, instead only 1 window should be visible
<greyback_> any idea where the crash happens?
<tsdgeos> sure i can give you a bt, give me a few mins
<tsdgeos> so this is where unity8 crashes on my desktop
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244262/
<tsdgeos> what?
<greyback_> eek
<greyback_> have you a mix of mir 0.13 & 0.14 packages on your system?
 * greyback_ hopes gcc5 ABI shift isn't the cause
<tsdgeos> lots of threads but this should not be a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244264/
<tsdgeos> greyback_: spot on!
<greyback_> that really is a lot of threads
<tsdgeos> greyback_: so i guess i can't do anything about it?
<tsdgeos> other than move to wily? :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: no it should work
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<greyback_> could you manually remove the mir 0.13 packages and try again?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: this is what i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244280/
<tsdgeos> greyback_: if i remove the 0.13 packages it wants to remove the unity8 package
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244284/
<greyback_> hmm
<greyback_> my only guess is that something other than qtmir depends on mir, which unity8 happens to use. And that something needs a rebuild
<greyback_> I've an errand to run right now, back in 1 hour, will try to repro then
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just drop the Name= on your phone and restart unity8-dash ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to check what happens when you remove the Name=Scopes
<tsdgeos> i did that on the phone
<tsdgeos> looks exactly like what design wants
<tsdgeos> just the spinner
<Saviq> no reason why it should look different anywhere else, then :)
<tsdgeos> well that's not the desktop spread
<tsdgeos> it's a different code path
<tsdgeos> may look different
<Saviq> right, window name
 * Saviq didn't really see the desktop spread for quite some time ;)
<tsdgeos> greyback_: the crash i get on my game is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244384/
<tsdgeos> is this something we should do? or u-s-c ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1488959
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488959 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping screen when dimmed should just restore the brightness and not activate a component" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, managed to grok what happens with the upstart job
<tsdgeos> cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apart from the fact, as you say, the scripts should not run
<tsdgeos> what's wrong?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the problem is we're only unsetting/resetting the global vars
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the scripts run in the *job* env
<Saviq> which isn't cleared in case of a restart
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that's actually documented afaik
<Saviq> so after post-stop, in pre-start we still have the values in our local and job envs
<Saviq> sure, that even makes sense
<tsdgeos> but it's also documented thye don't run
<tsdgeos> so :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on top of your branch http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244688/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should have an autopilot test verifying those
 * tsdgeos starts running
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, can you drop the whitespace here please: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/removeForceActiveFocus/+merge/269609
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shouldn't be that bad, we already have something around upstart there ;)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, back already? welcome back!
<Saviq> dandrader, sounds like you weren't expecting me so soon ;D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so want me to do a restart 3 times and check it works? as part as that MR or separate?
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks, happy to be around
<Mirv> tsdgeos: have you had time to test the bug fix + unity 8 with the silo 026? I've about completed with full AP suite runs (a pain nowadays).
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes i did, sorry i forgot to update the bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean in an autopilot test? no, maybe just add a FIXME in there
<Saviq> to add a test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> food!
<mzanetti> anpok, hey, could this be Mir? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1488899
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488899 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "USB keyboard not recognized Meizu 4" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> or rather lower layers?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you back, ideas on how to get some stats on the portrait-er vs. landscape-er images? I added some console.log()s, but the maths don't add up, looks like the change is triggered more than once sometimes
<dandrader> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> ta
<anpok> mzanetti: hardware usb issue (otg should work on mx4, shouldnt it?), could be udevd (we upgraded that a one or two months ago),
<anpok> but above that.. if it is detect as a keyboard on the udev level there is no reason it shouldnt work with mir
<anpok> *detected
<mzanetti> anpok, yeah, I agree, just wanted to have another confirmation before assigning the bug way down to lower layers
<mzanetti> thanks
<anpok> it would be interesting to get dmesg/syslog output
<anpok> then we would know for sure
<anpok> btw i did add a mir bug which will probabl converge into a udev or kvm problem
<anpok> because on wily there is an issue with udev detecting the right mouse deice
<anpok> *device
<anpok> +within kvm
<mzanetti> greyback_, hey, qtubuntu conflicting too (dpr silo)
<greyback> tsdgeos: re your game backtrace, think qtubuntu doing something wrong. Have logged https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1490956 - if you can add anything, please do
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1490956 in qtubuntu "QOpenGL widget-based app crashing" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you added a console.log where? in the calculation? or in the onchanged?
<tsdgeos> the calculation is triggered as the other two variables are calculated
<tsdgeos> but afaics the onchanged should only be triggered when it really changes
<tsdgeos> greyback: added some stuff and subscribed myself to the bug
<greyback> tsdgeos: appreciated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in onCompleted and onChanged on a separate bool prop, but you're right, it might be triggered twice
<greyback> ltinkl: hey, do you still want the OOBE silo?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: added FIXME as requested
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<ltinkl> greyback, ye please
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: so you're on wily?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, on vivid
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: you're runnig your own complited unity8 or installed one?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, compiled
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, in a separate session/user
<tsdgeos> k
<syeh> Hi, can someone here tell me what this line in unityshell.cpp is meant to catch:  renderer.find("LLVM") != std::string::npos
<syeh> I think it should try to match "llvmpipe" not "LLVM"
<mzanetti> mterry, hey, the QR code in arale's wizard. Did we do that ourselves or was that in cooperation with penk etc?
<mterry> mzanetti, I believe we did not do that ourselves
<mzanetti> kgunn, do you know? ^
<mterry> mzanetti, PES or whatever they were called used a new front-screen for it, via wizard plugins
<kgunn> mzanetti: yeah pes thing i think
<kgunn> part of custom tarball
<mzanetti> ack. will talk to them
<mzanetti> thanks
<syeh> Trevinho:  in unityshell.cpp, can renderer.find("LLVM") be replaced by renderer.find("llvmpipe")?
<Trevinho> syeh: I think is fine... Or keeping both if it's not a problem
<syeh> Trevinho:  LLVM is causing a problem for our Gallium driver because we'd like to report LLVM if there's a chance we can fall back to Gallium LLVM draw path for certain operations
<syeh> What is the patch review process for Unity?  I am not sure if "format-patch" and "send-email" works under bzr
<greyback> syeh: push your branch to bzr, then create a merge proposal. See http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html#committing-the-fix
<greyback> syeh: so push to lp:~syeh/unity/a_name_for_my_fix
<greyback> then can use "bzr lp-open" to open the web-page for your branch, which contains a "Propose or Merging" link
<syeh> greyback:  thanks.  I just committed the change in my local repo.  Let me see how to push
<greyback> syeh: something like "bzr push lp:~syeh/unity/a_name_for_my_fix" should do the job. Have assumed "syeh" is your launchpad username, replace if needed
<syeh> so actually, I've done a "bzr add ..." then "bzr commit" before I got your message.  How do I revert that so I can do debcommit?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey
<dandrader> mzanetti, do we have a branch that replaces the rectangular shadow of the app window with only the visible parts along its borders?
<mzanetti> dandrader, don't think so. Cimi said he'd be doing that but I haven't seen anything. why do you need that?
<dandrader> mzanetti, is not that I *need* it. Just noticed the issue while working on something else
<dandrader> so I was wondering
<mzanetti> dandrader, ah. on arale?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, N7
<mzanetti> hmm... n7 shouldn't be that bad
<mzanetti> anyways, no we don't have one yet
<dandrader> mzanetti, didn't say I noticed the performance drawback. but did notice the big black semi-translucent rect and thought "hmm... seems wasteful"
<mzanetti> right...
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-02
<tsdgeos> ah funny
<tsdgeos> the qmluitests in tableStage pass here
<tsdgeos> meh the autopkg tests branch has degraded into tests not passing again
<tsdgeos> at least one i know what it is
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/269608 merged and conflicts resolved
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ok, i'll let daniel continue the review
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it had been approved already
<tsdgeos> ah right
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, by mzanetti too
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, thx
<tsdgeos> wops, testNotifications broke
 * tsdgeos fixes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was speaking with someone yesterday that had exactly the same issue with the cropped images as we do
<tsdgeos> maybe after a bit of testing we can propose the CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize up to the SDK?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd rather we propose a change to the Qt APIs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what would you propose?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure yet, sourceSize: minimumSize(200, 300) or something of the sort
<Saviq> Qt.minimumSize I mean
<Saviq> would be backwards compatible
<tsdgeos> i guess it might work
<kgunn> pstolowski: hey there, i'm trying to untangle a mess
<kgunn> so i understand lp:unity-api and lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 are different
<kgunn> was hoping to just merge trunk15.04 differences into lp:unity-api
<kgunn> but heard  you might not think that's kosher
<kgunn> is there any reason these are being maintained seperately ?
<tsdgeos> :/ qmltestrunner::ShellWithPin::test_longLeftEdgeDrags is unstable
<pstolowski> kgunn, hey,
<pstolowski> kgunn, that happened during gcc5.0 mayhem. tbh i'm not sure anymore why i branched off unity-api since it doesn't have symbols, we could use a single tree (but we can't have single tree for e.g. shell plugin)
<pstolowski> kgunn, having said that, both trunks are equal feature-wise, may have different revisions and commits as i cherry-picked
<pstolowski> kgunn, ah, afair it had to do with needing to land stuff for ota6 while dual landing was not possible due to gcc5
<Saviq> pstolowski, so we could reconcile now? why is it not possible to have a single tree for the shell plugin? can't do some #ifdefs?
<Saviq> pstolowski, they're built separately for wily and v+o after all?
<Saviq> or is it about the .symbols file differing between the two?
<pstolowski> Saviq, due to symbols
<Saviq> that feels dumb, but I feel the pain
<Saviq> pstolowski, even if separate branches, landing can be done in sync, right? so it's not like there's actual code differences
<pstolowski> Saviq, we can probably try to merge unity-api trunks back (i'm not sure if it poses any problems wrt citrain, but they are probably easy to work out)
<Saviq> I mean that the fact that you need two branches there doesn't mean any dependants need to have two
<Saviq> pstolowski, that'd be ideal, I'll compile a list of tasks for this to happen
<Saviq> thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, correct - but you need to have separate MPs for unity-api, meaning you cannot just dual land
<pstolowski> Saviq, okay. for shell plugin it's not easily doable though
<pstolowski> Saviq, we have similar problem in unity-scopes-api (symbols)
<Saviq> pstolowski, as long as the two (wily and v+o) changes land in sync, we're fine
<pstolowski> Saviq, michi has been working on a single-tree beanch for unity-scopes-api, it's huge effort
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's only a problem when one lags behind the other
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah. we just need two MPs as before with rtm
<pstolowski> feature-wise all trunks should be the same
<pstolowski> alecu, ho?
<tsdgeos> anyone feels like reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot_test_search_workaround/+merge/269769 ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTestNotifications/+merge/269876
<mterry> tsdgeos, whoops, will review that  :)
<mzanetti> mterry, good morning
<mterry> mzanetti, hello!
<mzanetti> mterry, when you get a chance, please merge your reboot branch
<mterry> mzanetti, will do
<mzanetti> ta
<kgunn> Saviq if i followed your convo with pstolowski correctly , i think this just needs to be landed in wily first
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/fwdport-mirsurfaceitem/+merge/269881
<kgunn> then...src sync that to vivid+o
<kgunn> well...plus qtmir trunk into wily with that unity-api mp ^
<kgunn> i'll leave it with you...
<Saviq> kgunn, something like that, I need to see the what the actual direction (wily to v+o or the other way round) will be, but in truth we just need the next landing to be dual-targeted and then push to trunks and drop the additional branches
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea of what may be causing the failures in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/939/consoleFull ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: the tabletStage ones
<greyback> Saviq: fyi seems tags have infected qtmir somehow
<tsdgeos> greyback: search for "fail!"
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, mzanetti told me
<mzanetti> still not sure how tho :D
<Saviq> yikes
<Saviq> "reached maximum number of OpenGL contexts supported by UbuntuShape"
<greyback> tsdgeos: "fail!" ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: without the quotes
<Saviq> and that in DDA test??
<tsdgeos> Saviq: SDK
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's already fixed they just need to land it
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, firefox not seeing it. Ah matching case, sorry
<Saviq> ah so that's not the fail you're looking for
 * greyback waves hand
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no since that's not on the phablet stage ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is the one for the DDA one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/betterConnectForAboutToBeDestroyed/+merge/268454
<Saviq> ktxbai
<greyback> tsdgeos: we had this same problem like 2 weeks ago, no?
<tsdgeos> greyback: did we?
<greyback> yeah. UbuntuShape doing something funky
<greyback> I thought there was a fix somewhere, looking
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes yes, i'm not speaking about the ubuntushape
<Saviq> greyback, look for further fail!
<greyback> ah sorry
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm speaking about the tabletstage fails
<tsdgeos> greyback: which obviously i can't reproduce here
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm  the test makes sense too
<greyback> something racey maybe
<greyback> tho this is all single thread I think
<greyback> tsdgeos: only thing I can suspect is switchToApp - it looks quite solid tho
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> and is used in other places too i think
<greyback> dandrader: good morning, there is a multimonitor update for you
<greyback> tsdgeos: I see it used in 2 tests, both are the ones which fail
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<tsdgeos> maybe it's that then
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<greyback> just a guess tho, it runs fine here annoyingly
<tsdgeos> i'll try to investigate from there
<greyback> would be lovely to get videos of test fails
<greyback> ilke AP does
<Saviq> greyback, I've a thing doing that in my pipeline
<Saviq> as in mostly implemented
<greyback> Saviq: glad to hear it. Would be extra super nice if it visualize the cursor/gestures
<Saviq> greyback, I'm just using recordmydesktop, should be possible to replace that with something smarter, if that doesn't do it
<Saviq> greyback, ah but for QML tests we'd need something in the qmlscene doing that
<Saviq> since there's no real input
<Saviq> next step
<greyback> yeah
<greyback> a custom qmlscene might be needed
<greyback> anyhoo, video will help muchos
<mterry> tsdgeos, you might have some insight on bug 1489076?
<ubot5> bug 1489076 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "clicking on active call banner and indicators with mouse" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489076
<tsdgeos> mterry: hmmm think you want dandrader for that?
<tsdgeos> i haven't really done much DDA nor windowed work
<mterry> tsdgeos, yup, I think I mentally swapped you two  :P
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, which is weird because dandrader even has "DandD" in his name
<mterry> dandrader, anyway ^
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> mterry, dandrader, shouldn't we just have a MouseArea there for onClicked? DDA doesn't care about mouse events anyway?
<dandrader> mterry, I would have to investigate the bug to be able to provide any decent insight
<dandrader> Saviq, define "there"
<Saviq> dandrader, wherever the DDA is, really
<Saviq> wherever we want the click to act ;)
<mterry> Saviq, does it pass them through?  that might work then, to extend the MouseArea from the left of the panel to all along the panel, underneath the indicators
<dandrader> the indicators bar already has a MouseArea
<mterry> dandrader, yeah but it doesn't extend underneath the indicators, as I recall
<dandrader> which is why you're able show the indicators panel by simply clicking on the bar
<dandrader> mterry, there might be a MouseArea "input eater" over there, I don't lnow
<dandrader> know
<mterry> dandrader, the indicators panel shows with a click?  ok, good...  Then *something* is eating the mouse event / my quick investigation was wrong
<Saviq> mterry, in any case, DDA shouldn't be involved with mouse events
<Saviq> there's obviously the problem of mouse events being converted to touch, and vice versa...
<mterry> Saviq, (why not?  it conceptually makes sense that it could handle a mouse drag -- just work we haven't done or is it something we think shouldn't be done?)
<Saviq> but as long as you accept the event, it shouldn't happen
<dandrader> mterry, what do you mean by "indicators panel"? it that this narrow bar at the top of the thing you get when you expand it
<Saviq> mterry, mouse gestures need to be different than touch
<dandrader> mterry, dednick added a MouseArea in the indicator bar a while ago to handle this call thingy I think
<mterry> dandrader, I specifically meant the IndicatorsMenu object
<mterry> dandrader, yeah, but it only is on left of IndicatorsMenu
 * dandrader not very familiar with the indicator components terminology
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but it would be nice if we had a class that abstracted that for us
<mterry> and without looking at it's API, DDA strikes me as a possible fit for that
<mterry> dandrader, then I meant "the row of icons"
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTestNotifications/+merge/269876/comments/679272 up to you, do i do it?
<Saviq> mterry, sure, but it wouldn't be DDA but something above it, including a MouseArea, likely ;)
 * Saviq away otp
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think it's a cleaner branch if we do it.  But I feel bad asking you to do it, since it's my mistake in the first place.  I can propose a merge into your MP today
<tsdgeos> mterry: no no, i'll do it
<tsdgeos> don't worry
<tsdgeos> i'm on test failure hunting today
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/stabilize_shellwithpin_test/+merge/269913 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> mterry: setStatus pushed
<mterry> k
<mterry> tsdgeos, that was a few calls indeed  :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this seems to have the ability to mess up with the state machine... doesn't it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not really i mean the problem is that for some reason we're using a timer to set the state
<tsdgeos> so if you do
<tsdgeos> starttimer that changes state, change state
<tsdgeos> you really need to stop the timer first
<tsdgeos> otherwise you may not get the state you wanted
<mzanetti> yes, but we don't do "change state"
<mzanetti> do we?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you we do, i can move that down on the animation code if you prefer
<mzanetti> let me understand it better...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, we do... you're right
<mzanetti> ok... seems fine then
<tsdgeos> maybe it makes more sense to stop the timer just before the
<tsdgeos> root.state = "";
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> on the ScriptAction { ?
<tsdgeos> i don't mind either
<mzanetti> probably... so we don't run into this again
<tsdgeos> k, will move it down there
<mzanetti> if someone else starts the fadeOut() , which admittedly is unlikely
<tsdgeos> i don't even think you can reproduce this in the real world
<mzanetti> probably
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: moved down
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ta
<kgunn> greyback: mzanetti how do twins currently work ? it's been a while...do i have to manually update watch file still ?
<kgunn> or just have an mp for -gles and build it in the silo ?
<mzanetti> kgunn, yeah, no change
<greyback> kgunn: yep
<mzanetti> kgunn, debian/watch for the silo number and debian/changelog for the version
<kgunn> mzanetti: ack no change except those, got it
<greyback> and keep eye out for new dependencies
<kgunn> greyback: so compare the control files ? between the twins
 * kgunn always wants to think parent-child vs twins
<greyback> kgunn: yeah, just in case the 'parent' has something added
<mzanetti> if the branch you're releasing changes the control, copy the changes over
<kgunn> easy nuff
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<kgunn> mzanetti: i'll miss
<kgunn> todays
<Saviq> @unity, kgunn, pstolowski: here's what I believe we should do to resync trunks between wily and vivid, anything I'm missing? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12253846/
<Saviq> kgunn, vivid has mir 0.14.1, wily has 0.15.1, what's the plan there?
<pstolowski> Saviq, looks good overall, but i think citrain will reject the first step (land a src rebuild of lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 to wily) without some changelog hackery?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think it shouldn't, the version is higher than what's there in wily
<Saviq> pstolowski, ultimately we can skip the train altogether and just upload the package to proposed directly
<pstolowski> Saviq, the ...+15.04 part of version string will confuse it
<Saviq> pstolowski, don't think it looks that closely, we were dual-landing to rtm and distro before
<Saviq> without the -rtm suffix
<Saviq> and it was fine
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, we will see :), i fought with something like that not long ago
<pstolowski> Saviq, i guess we just need to try
<mzanetti> Saviq, looks good to me
<Saviq> pstolowski, yup
<Saviq> back in ~2.5h
<tsdgeos> Saviq: overlay has 0.15 too, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah no, ignore me
<mzanetti> greyback, kgunn: what's the ETA for silo0 things to land? I cannot reproduce bug 1488828 but I don't have slimport support and silo0 is out of date
<ubot5> bug 1488828 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "incoming call nexus4 windowed mode goes nuts and reboots" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488828
<greyback> mzanetti: silo0 more a demo silo than full of actually landable things
<greyback> mzanetti: we're taking things a piece at a time
<mzanetti> greyback, sure. I'm particularly interested in the slimport support
<greyback> mzanetti: well that's probably a bit of https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitor/+merge/269906
<mzanetti> ah ok
<greyback> but there's also some magic in silo0 to automatically use desktop mode if >1 screens available
<greyback> which you'll not have
<greyback> maybe convert to desktop mode by attaching BT mouse & keyboard, then emulate the call?
<dednick> dandrader, mterry: I've commented on 1489076, but need a UX decision.
<mzanetti> greyback, that's fine... I can do that
<mzanetti> greyback, I've done incoming calls in desktop mode very often lately and didn't have a crash
<mzanetti> so the only thing that's different here is the missing slimport
<greyback> mzanetti: then it must be silo0 specific
<mzanetti> let me try to do the exact same phonesim steps first (I usually use a real phone call)
<tsdgeos> mterry: in exchange for fixing the notification thing can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot_test_search_workaround/+merge/269769 ? ;)
<mterry> tsdgeos, :)  sure
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> meh all the qmluitests jobs are stuck
<tsdgeos> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/ :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: anyone we can ping? ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, cihelp in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<tsdgeos> k, need to do paperwork
 * tsdgeos runs
<syeh> Hi, newbie Unity question, how do I check out the code for 14.04?  I think the version I want is 7.2.5+14.04.20150603-0ubuntu1
<syeh> I've done a "bzr branch lp:unity" and got a version of source
<syeh> But for some reason that version won't start after I've make and "make install"
<dednick> syeh: if you want the source for the version which you are currently running, "apt-get source unity"
<syeh> dednick:  I am trying to fix a defect, and so I need to get the tree, test it, then push it
<dednick> syeh: "bzr branch lp:unity/7.2"
<dednick> syeh: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trusty
<syeh> dednick:  Thanks!   Trying that now.
<syeh> ChrisTownsend:  in unityshell.cpp, is UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE supposed to be an override in the case that it is set to "0"
<ChrisTownsend> syeh: Right, so if you set UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 before starting unity, then unity will be started in low graphics mode.
<syeh> what if I set it to 0, can I force it to not be in low gfx mode?
<syeh> The current code won't allow that, but I'm wondering if that's the intention
<ChrisTownsend> syeh: Oh, I see.  If it's being forced into low graphics mode without UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE being set, it's due to your hardware configuration.  Setting UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=0 will not force non-low graphics mode.
<syeh> Right, so would it be okay if I make it so that a user can force it to *not* go into low gfx mode?
<syeh> A couple of drivers are now reporting "LLVM" in their renderer string.
<syeh> I'm working on a Unity patch to fix that, and maybe providing a way to override the behavior if necessary
<ChrisTownsend> syeh: Hmm, are they really LLVM drivers or is it a case they just happen to use that string and Unity is not accounting for that?
<ChrisTownsend> syeh: I just want to make sure 3d is not enabled for real LLVM drivers and the user experience will be terrible.
<syeh> Gallium drivers have a fall back path for certain draw operations (if they need it)
<syeh> and the Gallium Draw module can use LLVM if it is available
<syeh> it is different from the llvmpipe driver, which is a SW driver
<syeh> So I think Unity should check for "llvmpipe" not "LLVM"
<ChrisTownsend> syeh: Sure, that makes sense.
<syeh> ok.  What about the override path for UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE = 0?
<syeh> Does that make sense or should I leave it the way it currently is?
<ChrisTownsend> syeh: I think you should do one merge proposal for the LLVM vs. llvmpipe change.  Then you could do a second one for the override and see if it be accepted.  I no longer work on Unity, so others will have to decide if it should be taken or not.  You may want to discuss that will Trevinho when he's available.
<syeh> ok.  Will do.  Thanks.
<kgunn> Saviq hey so i'm not getting my way on working around that little unity-api/qtmir
<kgunn> any eta on when i might be able to dual land a qtmir again ?
<Trevinho> syeh: I'm currently travelling in China so I'll be more reachable next week. If you have a MP ready would be nice.
<syeh> Trevinho:  I can't get through the firewall to push my branch, so I've attached it here:
<syeh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1491555
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491555 in Unity "Unity unnecessarily goes to low graphics mode" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> kgunn, I want to prepare a silo with what I wrote in the pastebin tomorrow
<Saviq> kgunn, but that might very well be a dual-landing of qtmir, too
<Saviq> or well, *will* be, we can add commits to it if you want
<kgunn> SAviq i think so...just need to stay in sync with bregma and camako, but yeah, it prolly makes sense to use this
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/released-rebuild-for-vivid-overlay/+merge/269918
<kgunn> and then there's one for usc
<kgunn> or one would need to be made rather....
<kgunn> bregma: ^ this is the unity-api sorting, since it's all just no change rebuilds for mir/usc/qtmir this could be done in one shot
<bregma> assuming unity-api is fixed properly
<kgunn> bregma: precisely the point of Saviq's landing...."it just might work"tm
<bregma> we'll get it straightened out while you're gone
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-03
<Saviq> morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, does bug #1491566 ring a bell? Pat was suspecting https://trello.com/c/AZz5I7m4/2238-207-ubuntu-landing-023-qtmir-gles-qtubuntu-unity-api-qtmir-qtubuntu-gles-unity8-mzanetti but I wasn't sure (can't test either as I gave my arale to dednick)
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter and edges not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
 * mzanetti looking
<mzanetti> Saviq, hmm... not sure if it's really that... time would match...
<mzanetti> let me try to repro (I did receive SMS yday and didn't notice this)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I didn't think it was that landing, but you never know
<Saviq> mzanetti, another thing I noticed that for a day or two the keyboard isn't going away when you move a away the focused app
<Saviq> I even had the keyboard visible over greeter today
<mzanetti> yes, that I saw... couldn't intentionally reproduce tho
<duflu> Saviq: Last I saw the OSK not appearing over the greeter was a bug too :)  (to enter unlock password)
<Saviq> duflu, I've only a passcode, no keyboard over greeter for me ;)
 * Saviq files a bug
<duflu> Saviq: That's also a bug -- you configure for a passcode but end up with it set for "Password" with the same secret
<Saviq> I think that got fixed
<duflu> Hence get an OSK, surprisingly (or more surprisingly don't)
<Saviq> duflu, mine is passcode for sure, I get the PIN entry screen, no text field
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1491717 then
<ubot5> bug 1491717 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "OSK sometimes does not get dismissed when unfocusing an app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491717
<mzanetti> Saviq, that one is more likely to be introduced by the mirSurface branches, yes
<Saviq> thought so
<Saviq> now I can't reproduce again but I managed to on the first try, screenshots attached
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there was a bug about the keyboard on the greeter already
<tsdgeos> opened not like 2 days ago or something
<Saviq> ohkay, looking
<tsdgeos> dednick: when you have time please remember to try to land https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-settings-components/extractPo/+merge/266669
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1491034
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491034 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "keyboard stays above lockscreen when locking" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> there's bug #1378898 too :D
<ubot5> bug 1378898 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Keyboard visible over the welcome screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378898
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please school me how to get on the (dual) train these days?
<Saviq> when you have a moment that is
<mzanetti> Saviq, can't repro pat's report :/ can you?
<mzanetti> Saviq, we can do the train thing now if you want
<dednick> tsdgeos: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, no arale here
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, let's
<Saviq> mumble?
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/mzanetti
<mzanetti> Saviq, just avoid any miscommunication, talking about landing-014
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: the playlist thing seems to be a little rough around the edges, got it to lock the UI :/
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1491732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491732 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "AalMediaPlaylistProvider::mediaCount locked UI over a dbus call" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mhm
<mzanetti> hmpf
<tsdgeos> i'll give jim a shout when he wakes up
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/overlay-resync/+merge/270014
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, is that really how you say "power off" in spanish? "Stoppar le energia"
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> where's that written?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/overlay-resync/+merge/270014
<mzanetti> basically translations in unity
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's interlingua?
<tsdgeos> i.e. esperanto 2.0
<mzanetti> ok... you lost me there :D
<tsdgeos> i mean it's part of modified file 'po/ia.po'
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> which is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlingua
<tsdgeos> not spanish :D
<mzanetti> it looked spanish enough :D
<tsdgeos> in your defense wikipedia says "When compared to natural languages, Interlingua most resembles Spanish."
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/resync-rebuild/+merge/270017
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> greyback, qtmir/devel-mir-next has broken tags, maybe that's where they came from?
<greyback> maybe
<mzanetti> but wouldn't it have had required at least one merge from lp:unity[8] to get those tags?
<Saviq> it's not too difficult to do that
<Saviq> using sh history or something
<Saviq> and then you're stuck with them
<Saviq> mzanetti, and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/resync-rebuild/+merge/270018
<Saviq> qtmir-gles will come after we build qtmir
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> "Bileto" ;) who tried not to call it a ticketing system? ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> greyback_, hey, I'm working on the vivid/wily resync silo, noticed you have qtmir and qtubuntu in silo 37
<duflu> ubuntu-desktop-next: Is that still valid or is there a new metapackage?
<greyback_> Saviq: do your thing first
<Saviq> greyback_, kk
<greyback_> that silo has an issue I need to repair
<Saviq> greyback_, I kinda hijacked your gles-sync MP on this, sorries
 * greyback_ shakes fist
<Saviq> for qtmir
 * duflu missed the banter
<greyback_> desktop-next? willcooke that's your guy, right?
<willcooke> greyback_, was - we retired it
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> I did think about restoring it again
<willcooke> but I need to speak to Seb first, and he's on hols
<duflu> I might have some worse news than it doesn't work
<greyback_> it stole your lunch money too?
<duflu> willcooke: Not only is it retired but seems to consistently trigger broken package installations that corrupt the initramfs and make the machine unbootable
<duflu> \o/
<duflu> Yep, confirmed. I just bricked wily twice today. Using 'ubuntu-desktop-next'
<duflu> You lose the ability to boot
<greyback_> ouch
<duflu> Heh. At least the bug is diagnosed. And it's 6pm. So progress!
<willcooke> Erm, not sure I follow you. The Desktop Next I'm thinking of is (was) an ISO image
<duflu> willcooke: The package by that name
<willcooke> is there a meta package too
<willcooke> right
<duflu> Yep
<willcooke> Guess we should kill that with fire right now
 * duflu is glad. This explains two out of three OS installation losses this year
<willcooke> bregma, once you're online, can we have a quick catch up about this ^^^
<duflu> willcooke: It seems to have been converted to snappy. Installs snappy things and a regular desktop doesn't like that
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> this is starting to make sense now
<willcooke> :/
<duflu> Well, sometimes a productive day is just being able to articulate a bug report in a useful way
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1491753
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491753 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-next' bricks any Ubuntu deskop installation" [Critical,New]
<willcooke> thanks duflu - I'll ask bregma if he can help in Seb's absence.  I think the easiest thing to do for now is remove that meta package
<duflu> it might be needed by the ISO of that name
<duflu> Although that sounds unlikely now
<willcooke> Yeah, I think the requirement for that ISO is very low priority for now
<Saviq> ltinkl, tsdgeos, looks like there's some conflict artifacts in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/269608
<Saviq> line 772+ of the diff
<ltinkl> Saviq, looking
<ltinkl> Saviq, meh, gonna fix, just a sec
<Saviq> likely came from the overlay merge
<tsdgeos> weird, i thought i had triggered CI manually for the branch
<tsdgeos> but seems i didn't :/
<ltinkl> Saviq, tsdgeos: fixed, sorry guys (tho I'm pretty sure I had no conflicts when merging unity8/overlay into mine)
<Saviq> ltinkl, your commit msg says "merge overlay and fix conflicts" ;D
<ltinkl> Saviq, inspecting that commit
<Saviq> ltinkl, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/revision/1934#po/unity8.pot
<ltinkl> Saviq, yea :/
<Saviq> nw
<tsdgeos> oh the .po files
<tsdgeos> would the CI have caught that?
<ltinkl> don't think so
<tsdgeos> do we actually compile the .pos ?
<ltinkl> I guess CI doesn't do that
<tsdgeos> it does create the pakcage
<tsdgeos> so it has to, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was the .pot
<tsdgeos> aaaah
<tsdgeos> then yeah wouldn't be found
<Saviq> ltinkl, line 643 looks like a trailing whitespace
<Saviq> not sure how it got there
<ltinkl> Saviq, more like some whitespace change that Qt Creator is very eager to fix sometimes
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, it's a .qmltypes file, might be that qmlplugindump has an issue
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah right, there's space at the end... no idea how that got there
<ltinkl> Saviq, I can remove that too, if you want
<Saviq> ltinkl, yes please, trying to keep the diff to the point
<Saviq> ltinkl, since you're there, Super+L is a shortcut to lock, too
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye I plan to cover all the "known" ones in a subsequent MP; guys in London promised me last week with a complete design doc that should contain them all
<Saviq> is fine
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> ltinkl, oh, diff line 1267 looks like we're missing a test
<ltinkl> Saviq, heh yea :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, file a bug please so we don't miss that
<ltinkl> Saviq, kk
<Saviq> ltinkl, same for line 1377 seems like?
<ltinkl> Saviq, that one is cosmetic I guess, Qt Creator was just complaining but both actually work
<Saviq> oh interesting
<ltinkl> Saviq, it's uppercase signals that don't (as I found out)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please do a sanity check on ltinkl's changes for that MP ↑?
 * Saviq rebuilds and we're testing with mzanetti
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sanity check as in? the merge is ok or something else? i never really reviewed the MR
<Saviq> you top-acked it :)
<mzanetti> Saviq, daniel reviewed it...
<mzanetti> Saviq, albert just re-acked after a merge conflict or something
<Saviq> no vote from dandrader, hmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because it's a resubmit to a different branch
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> ok /me compares the diffs pre and post overlay
<tsdgeos> that happened to have the exact contents at that point in time
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/267188/comments/676551
<Saviq> yaya
<ltinkl> mzanetti, dandrader approved it before the overlay branch
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> are you guys merging branches?
<tsdgeos> what's the deal with unity-api?
<tsdgeos> the trunk-15.04 branch has more stuff than the regular trunk i just realized
 * ltinkl thinks the branching business is getting more and more confusing :)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, Saviq, tsdgeos: top approve anyone? :)
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, soon
<Saviq> ltinkl, done
<ltinkl> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 and lp:unity8/overlay are going away
<tsdgeos> k
<bregma> willcooke, the ubuntu-desktop-next metapackage is the package germinated from the seed to build the ISO -- I don't imagine it's intended for regular desktop installs any more than any other phone metapackage (eg. ubuntu-touch)
<bregma> it probably hasn't been maintained since last spring, the seed should probably be removed from ubuntu-touch-meta and the binaries removed from the Wily archive
<cimi> tsdgeos, we are ready to review audio card support or we need to wait for api?
<Saviq> cimi, tsdgeos said it's unstable
<Saviq> bug #bug 1491732
<ubot5> bug 1491732 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "AalMediaPlaylistProvider::mediaCount locked UI over a dbus call" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491732
<Saviq> almost
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1491732
<tsdgeos> cimi: you can review it if you want, but i don't think we can land it with ↑
<willcooke> bregma, thanks.  I'll ask seb128 to take a look as soon as he's back
<mzanetti> dednick, hey, can you take this one please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1490645
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1490645 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) ""Message" not translated in notification" [High,New]
<cimi> mzanetti, I can do it
<mzanetti> cimi, ack
<tsdgeos> dednick: cimi: mzanetti: wouldn't that be fixed by ltinkl's branch to extract translations?
<mzanetti> could be... didn't check details
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-settings-components/extractPo/+merge/266669
<cimi> tsdgeos, wasn't aware of that branch, yeah might do
<tsdgeos> would be a dupe of there's even the branch linked ?
<tsdgeos> er
<tsdgeos> wrong c&p
<tsdgeos> would be a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1436912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436912 in Canonical System Image "Unlocalized notification option ("Message")" [Undecided,New]
<ltinkl> yup, that should do it
<cimi> marked dupe
<dednick> i'm testing that fix in silo 40
<greyback_> josharenson: where's the PPA? Is it wily or vivid (or both)?
<josharenson> vivid ppa:josharenson/unity8-greeter and package is unity8-greeter
<josharenson> greyback_: ^
<greyback_> MacSlow: what hardware were you asking for again?
<greyback_> I didn't recognize it
<greyback_> MacSlow: see other channel
<mzanetti> ltinkl, meeting :)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yup on my way
<mterry> ltinkl, do you have a link for the wizard design spec?
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pZ-Ro--2eaRzjZKNRoYAeDvQHMkCuyvVuPFWFQfPW4s/edit
<dandrader> mzanetti, you there
<dandrader> ?
<mzanetti> dandrader, about to EOD, but still here, yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you remember why DesktopStage itself is a Rectangle? I don't see its color being set anywhere, and it already has a spreadBackground child Rectangle
<mzanetti> dandrader, hmm... probably no good reason
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<guest42315> make it an Item
<mzanetti> :D
<josharenson> I'm converting a file from old style Qt connections to the new version and I'm getting this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12267620/
<josharenson> mterry: its in liblightdm/GreeterPrivate.cpp
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-04
<Saviq> morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, fyi, bug #1491566 is getting more and more heat
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter and edges not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
<Saviq> mzanetti, also fyi, mir and u-s-c are there in silo 14 now, too
<Saviq> there's just one thing I don't necessarily understand there
<Saviq> mir in wily is 0.15.1, in overlay it's 0.14.1
<Saviq> so not really a no-change rebuild, is it...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: overlay (or vivid) has some 0.13 bits that end up in the image, i wonder if that's because some rebuilds are needed or because we actually want to ship those 0.13 bits to support "old" click apps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean the image has some 0.13 mir bits?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> ii  libmirclient8:armhf                                  0.13.3+15.04.20150617-0ubuntu1                        armhf        Display server for Ubuntu - client library
<tsdgeos> ii  libmircommon4:armhf                                  0.13.3+15.04.20150617-0ubuntu1                        armhf        Display server for Ubuntu - shared library
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir vivid has 0.12
<Saviq> hmm interesting what pulls that in
 * Saviq checks
<tsdgeos> gdk3
<tsdgeos> and libubuntu-platform-hardware-api2:armhf
<tsdgeos> which is also not used by anyone and could be dropped
<Saviq> looks like mir 0.14 was release without rebuilding
<tsdgeos> unless we want it there for retro compatibility
<anpok> but platform-api was rebuilt with 0.15
<anpok> sorry
<anpok> 0.14
<anpok> but I guess libubuntu-platform-hardware-api2 is listed somewhere - i.e. app support?
<anpok> which version of gdk3?
<anpok> vivid+overlay should have 3.14 and that was part of the 0.14 landing iirc
<Saviq> anpok, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12271399/
<mzanetti> hey
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, libgtk-3-0 deps on libmirclient8 (>= 0.12.1+15.04.20150324)
<Saviq> but that looks fine, >=
<Saviq> ah wait, 8, which means previous ABI
<Saviq> but apparently there's more like that
<Saviq> somehow mir-test-tools, mir-utils 0.14 also depend on libmirclient8 :?
<Saviq> it looks like a bunch of things were not rebuilt for 0.14
<anpok> hmm the gtk 3.14 that was built with mir-0.14 is not in the stable phone ppa
<Saviq> ah wait, qtubuntu-android is fine, the version in the overlay ppa deps on libmirclient9
<Saviq> http://i.imgur.com/999gfHq.png
<Saviq> but regardless of gtk, ubuntu-touch pulls it in, too
<anpok> guess there might be apps using the api version 2 of platform api
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, but shouldn't platform 2 be rebuilt against new mir? or has there been incompatibilities?
<anpok> i wonder where the gtk3 package was lost.. we did spend some time porting and testing that on vivid
<anpok> hm I dont know exactly.. it might leak mir parts
<anpok> -might leak +leaks
<Saviq> uhm
<cimi> tsdgeos, how do you want to split the work for the filters?
<cimi> I suppose I can do those components like the previews, shouldn't be too hard
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you start trying to do the option selector component while i finish the mock backend for it and when we're both done we can hook it up in a test?
<cimi> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, you have a junk branch I can rebase?
<cimi> tsdgeos, or we do overlay for now?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yes
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filters
<Saviq> @unity please don't (re)target MPs to lp:unity8/overlay, we're getting rid of that asap
<tsdgeos> cimi: just realized for that branch you'll need a unity-api that doesn't exist outside my computer, will junk push it somewhere
<cimi> Saviq, what's the plan? clearing up the overlay review list then merge back?
<Saviq> cimi, there's a silo merging trunk (just .po changes) into overlay, that's gonna land on overlay along with a few branches (silo 14)
<Saviq> cimi, then we push that to trunk and delete overlay, so anything remaining there will have to be resubmitted against lp:unity8 again
<Saviq> cimi, unfortunately there's no easy transition
<cimi> Saviq, finishing approving all overlay branches then merge back no?
<tsdgeos> cimi: you can use lp:~aacid/unity-api/ignore_filters_15.04
<Saviq> cimi, and what about all the new branches in between/
<Saviq> and how long do we keep overlay going?
<cimi> Saviq, we try to approve quickly :P :D
<Saviq> cimi, it's easy enough to just resubmit the remaining ones against trunk
<Saviq> you won't even have to rebase, as the history will be the same
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, silo 14 looks sane now
<Saviq> mzanetti, but since it's an upgrade of mir into vivid, we'll need to test Mir, too, or employ someone from there to do it
<Saviq> hmm but wait, we need qtubuntu and platform-api in there now, too, then
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> see you on monday then, I guess
<mzanetti> just make sure you don't pull in the kernel
<Saviq> d'oh
<greyback__> Saviq: only if mirclient api changes...O hope
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> hmm libmirclient9, so hopefully that's fine
<Saviq> mirserver got a bump
<greyback__> should only impact qtmir
<Saviq> and mirplatform
<Saviq> so need to rebuilt qtmir for sure
 * Saviq kicks
<tsdgeos> cimi: how did the listview for comments end?
<cimi> tsdgeos, it sounds to me we will need a redesign anyway
<tsdgeos> why?
<cimi> tsdgeos, something like collapsed by default
<cimi> tsdgeos, are we really going to show 1000+ comments in a single listview?
<tsdgeos> why not?
<tsdgeos> what does it matter if they are collapesed or not?
<cimi> tsdgeos, if our issue is loading, we don't have a problem is they are collapsed by default
<tsdgeos> how do you collapse 1000 comments?
<tsdgeos> i don't even understand what you mean by collapsed comment
<tsdgeos> do you mean not showing them at all
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> and have a "show comments"?
<Saviq> greyback__, mzanetti, any ideas to investigate bug #1491566 ? I only have mako and krillin, and have not seen that issue
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter and edges not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
<mzanetti> Saviq, spend a while trying to repro yday... haven't managed
<Saviq> *spent
<mzanetti> Oh, how I missed that
 * Saviq no has time machine to spend time yesterday
<Saviq> :D
<greyback> so nice to have captain pedantic back
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, that just means you didn't fulfil all your responsibilities :P
<cimi> tsdgeos, showing like 5 last comments by default
<mzanetti> Saviq, hah... fair enough
<cimi> tsdgeos, having a button with "show more"
<cimi> etc
<tsdgeos> cimi: that's a poor man solution
<tsdgeos> i can't make a list view
<tsdgeos> so i'll just give you 5 items
<cimi> tsdgeos, I think what we have now is a poor man solution
<tsdgeos> cimi: right, that's why we need a listview instead of a row
<cimi> tsdgeos, showing the user an endless list of comments because we didn't plan to limit them
<cimi> I don't think people care of reading 1000 reviews, the most recent ones are enough
<cimi> I was wondering if there was a design for that, or we just ignored the problem
<cimi> tsdgeos, anyway I did some work for limiting the delegate range, and the issue I had was calculating the limits when the listview is placed on screen
<cimi> the first value ever I mean
<tsdgeos> ok, i disagree with you that we should just drop this optimization and wait for a design change that makes us not care about the performance
<tsdgeos> but we have work to do on filters
<tsdgeos> i'll open a bug
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's not dropped, it's on hold
<cimi> tsdgeos, I have some local code, but couldn't figure out how to setup the initial displaymarginbeginning/end
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, ideas for data to collect off of a phone that went into the no-input state could be useful, I initially thought stacktrace, but unity isn't hung, so not useful
<cimi> tsdgeos, looks like Component.onCompleted is not the signal I want
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, right now I'm suspecting either Qt's input machinery gone mad, or u-s-c unfocusing the session, only two that make sense to me?
<cimi> I want the signal that is called when the Item is actually placed on screen in its final position
<mzanetti> Saviq, debug prints, IMO
<Saviq> yeah, we need a debug mode for that
<Saviq> and many more debug calls in our code
<cimi> only solution for that might be onYChanged but from outside the preview, which implies adding more API through the loaders just for this use case, and I wasn't happy with that
<mzanetti> maybe even something that's auto-enabled in *-proposed images and disabled in stable ones
<greyback> Saviq: it is that *nothing* in unity8 is getting events, or just edges?
<Saviq> greyback, nothing
<greyback> category logging ftw
<mzanetti> greyback, the problem with that is, when the issue happens it's not enabled
<Saviq> yeah we need to have a discussion about that platform-wide
<greyback> mzanetti: sure, but with a small dbus interface we could enable at runtime
<mzanetti> fair enough...
<Saviq> might still be too late ;)
<mzanetti> indeed
<Saviq> I was surprised to see how much android logs all the time
<mzanetti> yeah... IMO *-proposed should have debug prints enabled
<mzanetti> it makes sense... really
<Saviq> even stable should
<Saviq> some in-memory circular buffer or something
<Saviq> that gets read when an issue is reported
<Saviq> otherwise we're too late
<Saviq> dandrader, we're discussing bug #1491566, any ideas for debugging that?
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
<Saviq> at least we should prepare a debug-enabled silo that people that can reproduce can install it
<greyback> Saviq: I'd agree with you, either unity8's surface looses focus in USC, else Qt's input processing gets stuck in a bad state.
<greyback> we've had to do filtering to fix up Qt's inputting with Mir's dirty input, perhaps something slips through still and breaks it
<dandrader> well, at least on N9 times logging was hampering overall performance
<dandrader> iirc
<Saviq> sure, we'll need to measure the impact, but maybe we can hold an in-memory log of, say, a megabyte or something, one that's quite verbose, and grab its contents when a problem occurs
<Saviq> something like that should not impact performance much
<Saviq> with no I/O involved
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader, could one of you please start a couple of MPs adding some debug logging to unity8 and u-s-c where you think we'd get most info on where the input goes, please?
<dandrader> I think we could enable mir input logging in usc and unity8 (ie, qtmir)
<Saviq> please please
<dandrader> and qtEventFeeder logging in qtmir as well
<dandrader> that should be enough to find out what's happening
<Saviq> dandrader, sounds like you just volunteered?
<dandrader> Saviq, it's not a matter of MPing, we just have to set the environment variables
<Saviq> dandrader, oh even better, can you describe what needs to be done in the bug report?
<greyback> dandrader: will some be very noisy though?
<dandrader> greyback, it will
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: cimi: in GenericScopeView we have this showPageHeader property that noone uses and that complicates the code a bit by introducing a Loader, can i kill it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, let me ready why we have that
<cimi> read
<greyback> Saviq: I fear we can realistically only debug log on every input event, which is very noisy
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, I will try out on a device and then post the step-by-step instructions
<cimi> tsdgeos, who wrote that?
<cimi> and why we did?
<dandrader> greyback, the idea is that whoever wants to reproduce this bug will enable the input logging. so I don't see the problem
<Saviq> yeah, ↑
<Saviq> someone who saw this on his device(s0
<greyback> ah in that case, the env vars are exactly what that's for
<Saviq> +Shift
<Saviq> it should be made into a runtime switch
<Saviq> env is so 1980s
<greyback> +1
<greyback> oh like totallay
<tsdgeos> cimi: i did, because we used it another life :D
<tsdgeos> food!
<cimi> tsdgeos, well, then go for it :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, for the filter loader, something around this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273227/
<cimi> tsdgeos, similar to the preview widgets basically
<tsdgeos> cimi: yaeh, leave out the triggered for now, not sure how we'll handle that
<tsdgeos> and the expanded
<cimi> tsdgeos, no expanded?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I thought we would have some expanded filters like the calendar and such
<tsdgeos> cimi: as far as i understand you either shown them or not
<tsdgeos> there's no shown but unexpanded status we have in the preview widgets
<tsdgeos> so no need to tell the inner widget if it's expanded, no?
<cimi> maybe :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, or we can leave it like showPageHeader for another life :)
<tsdgeos> just don't add it for now
<tsdgeos> we'll add it if we need
<mterry> What are the current instructions for pocket desktop?  rc+proposed + Silo 0 + external hardware?
<mterry> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> mterry, silo0 isn't in a good state afaik, and it won't get better
<Saviq> greyback, ↑?
<greyback> mterry: best instructions are on the last pages of https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EtDf3MXVrTaW3xfPNUALYmKTNmTHxBAAtTmgnpRX-E4/edit#
<Saviq> mzanetti, why you not in #ubuntu-mir? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq, dunno... didn't feel the urge :D
<mzanetti> sometimes my bounces forgets all the channels and I have ro rejoin
<Saviq> dumb bouncer
<mzanetti> now I'm in #ubuntu-mir?  :D
<Saviq> must've been a back-street boxer before and the brainz not working that well anymore
<mterry> Whoops, got disconnected...  will repeat last messages just in case.  Ignore if you already saw them  :)
<mterry> <mterry> greyback, ok, thanks.  That still suggests silo 0, so I'm uncertain how testable that is.  But it might get me somewhere
<mterry>  Saviq, actually, do you happen to know which bits of silo0 aren't landed yet?  maybe I can just build those myself
<greyback> mterry: why are you trying this?
<greyback> it's just kept alive for demos, we're working on landing the bits in it properly
<mterry> greyback, I wanted to help pick off some bugs, but just wanted to recreate setup first
<dandrader> Saviq, your script tells me lp:unity8/overlay has a bogus tag
<dandrader> Saviq, do you confirm that?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah I saw that, it decides it's bogus locally
<Saviq> dandrader, but it's fine remotely
<Saviq> and well, it's really bzr that's saying that
<Saviq> dandrader, trunk has the same
<dandrader> Saviq, so I should just ignore it, I guess?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<dandrader> tsdgeos, got an easy one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/stabilizeShellTestAgain/+merge/270188
<tsdgeos> cool, will do on monday, early EOD for me today, going to the mountains for the weekend
<tsdgeos> with forecast of rain
<tsdgeos> :/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmm, montains. sounds great
<dandrader> minus the wheather forecast, naturally :)
<tsdgeos> oh well it's 50% chance rain
<tsdgeos> hoope we're lucky
 * tsdgeos waves
<Saviq> ltinkl, is it on purpose that reboot button is grey now?
<ltinkl> Saviq: what branch are you running?
<ltinkl> Saviq: but generall yes, it was a request from design IIRC
<Saviq> ltinkl, I'm testing silo 14 which has your global shortcuts branch in it
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey
<dandrader> mzanetti, so greyback wants me to move the cursor image provider (and probably some other related stuff will have to go along with it, will see while I'm at it) from qtmir to unity8
<dandrader> mzanetti, should it go to Unity.Utils or own module?
<dandrader> I'm not sure what's the best or preferred option
<mzanetti> dandrader, not sure either, but I would probably go with Utils... I feel we're having a bit too many plugins already
<mzanetti> dandrader, had a discussion about this a while back with some people but we didn't really reach a conclusion
<dandrader> mzanetti, which raises the questions: what's worse? a big module or several smaller ones? (I don't have the answer)
 * greyback likes lots of little modules. Is modular :)
<mzanetti> greyback, I am a bit concerned about loading times etc, but in general yes, modular is good
<mzanetti> greyback, but then seeing that we have a bunch of plugins that only have like 2 lines of actual code ...
<mzanetti> dandrader, you might want a MouseUtils? I assume we'll need those edgepush areas etc soon
<mzanetti> although they could go to Gestures too probably...
<greyback> I can't say without having some numbers on the topic. the searching the filesystem and symbol resolution does have a little cost, dunno if it's much in the grand scheme of things tho
<mzanetti> greyback, it's not much... but once we have 100 plugins it's 100 times not much
<greyback> which still may not be much ;)
<greyback> I have no idea of the perf impact
<mzanetti> dandrader, actually, use it's own module... makes it easier to reuse without pulling unity specific utils
<mzanetti> dandrader, I just came by this: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-mousearea.html#cursorShape-prop
<mzanetti> dandrader, will this be supported?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> awesomes
<dandrader> mzanetti, but unfortunately not enough for us
<mzanetti> really? what's missing?
<dandrader> mzanetti, Qt's enumeration doesn't contain all the 8 different shapes we use for window resize
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> had no idea it's that many
<greyback> we can always define extra enums on top
<mzanetti> can we extend?
<mzanetti> doesn't sound hard to patch in, and we're in a better position of upstreaming things lately
<dandrader> mzanetti, so had to add a Mir.cursorName API for that. but the two coexist fine
<dandrader> mzanetti, thing is, Qt is all about multiplatform
<mzanetti> sure...
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I don't know if all those extra cursors make sense in other platoforms
<mzanetti> but that doesn't mean only supporting the smalles common set
<dandrader> mzanetti, might be Xcursor specific
<dandrader> mzanetti, right
<dandrader> greyback, about the extra enums, I looked at this possibility, but looking at Qt source code, on how it handles the cursorShape value, it doesn't seem possible
<greyback> :(
<greyback> I guessed it was just a number in the end
<mzanetti> greyback, it's not that easy to register them for QML etc
<greyback> mzanetti: they're still just numbers to qml tho, no?
<mzanetti> greyback, right... you sure can use integers, but that's not really nice... if extended it really should be additional Qt.CursorShapeBlabla things
<mzanetti> no?
<greyback> well if we're extending, we should use our own namespace. Unity.CursorSomething ?
<mzanetti> not if extending upstream... otherwise yes, but I thought that's what daniel does
<greyback> true
<mzanetti> gotta go
<mzanetti> see you all on monday
<mzanetti> o/
<dandrader> greyback, still around?
<mterry> Are bluetooth and mako supposed to be friends?  My BT keyboard isn't working so hot
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-06
<ennui> following the 'Building Unity 8' instructions, cmake fails at "find_package(Qt5Core 5.2 REQUIRED)", though libqt5core5a is installed. it's the exact same error that's described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/625471/installing-dependencies-for-building-unity-8
<ennui> any ideas?
<JanC> ennui: not sure exactly what you need, but 'libqt5core5a' doesn't contain header files, which I assume cmake is looking for...
<JanC> you probably need 'qtbase5-dev' & such
<JanC> apt-cache showsrc unity8 | grep Build-Depends
<JanC> or to install those dependencies, use: sudo apt-get build-dep unity8
<JanC> (didn't try that, but it's what I would try :) )
<ennui> JanC: thanks! 'sudo apt-get build-dep unity8' fixed the qt5core error, but I'm getting a bunch of other 'not found' errors. could you have a quick glance?
<ennui> http://pastie.org/pastes/10401467#14
<ennui> (I'm working with a fresh, up-to-date vivid install and precisely followed all steps in the build guide.)
<JanC> to be clear: I've never built unity8, that was just general development info on Debian-based distros
<JanC> I assume you are trying to build a current source version of unity8, which might have extra build-dependencies compared to the version in vivid
<JanC> or newer versions of build-dependencies
<JanC> maybe somebody else can help you with that
<ennui> yes, I checked out the current trunk (as suggested). so there's no automatic way to figure out the build dependencies?
<JanC> the main developers are more likely to be around during European (or maybe US) business hours on work days
<ennui> JanC: okay, I'll ask again tomorrow, then. thank you!
<JanC> ennui: the wily source package would probably have more up-to-date build-dependencies
<JanC> ennui: see e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/unity8
<ennui> JanC: ah, perfect, thanks!
<JanC> remember that it might not be possible to build a trunk version of unity8 on vivid without replacing a number of libraries with newer versions etc., which might break existing applications...
<JanC> well, build deps won't break vivid, but libraries needed to run could break other apps
<JanC> one way around this would be to create a wily chroot and work inside that
<ennui> JanC: the unity build worked fine on wily. i'll file a bug about the outdated instructions.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-05
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, have you recently changed (optimized?) any aspects of rendering of scopes results and when/how it happens wrt unlocking?
<Saviq> pstolowski, don't think so, why?
<pstolowski> Saviq, Pat pinged me recently about pre-populating of first scope before unlocking (it appears to be broken). i've been looking at this and it seems to be working in shell plugin, but after unlock there is a brief moment when the page is all white, and I get the impression that only then all the images etc are requested, so the perception is it doesn't work
<pstolowski> I *think* it wasn't the case before (~1-2 months ago)
<Saviq> pstolowski, oh hmm, I think it might be bug #1475678 then
<ubot5> bug 1475678 in Canonical System Image "Unity8 not informing clients that they are not visible and thus can stop rendering" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475678
<Saviq> if the dash isn't told it should render until the phone unlocks, that might be it
<pstolowski> oh
<pstolowski> Saviq, that would be unity8 bug?
<Saviq> pstolowski, somewhere between unity8/qtmir/qtubuntu
<Saviq> would have to check if that's really it
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, I'll file a bug
<pstolowski> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1620297
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620297 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "First scope not rendered until unlocked" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm bisecting images now, doesn't seem to be that one actually
<Saviq> will let you know
<pstolowski> k
<peaches> hi
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-06
<vigo> hi! does somebody where is the bug regarding the installation from Ubuntu store in unity8 on laptop?
<vigo> currently there is no way to install apps
<vigo> I can't find where it is filed :\
<Saviq> vigo, bug #1396611 - but it probably makes sense to file a new one as there is a lot of "this is fixed" going on there
<ubot5> bug 1396611 in policykit-unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot install click packages on ISO installs of Ubuntu" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396611
<vigo> Saviq, thanks right away :)
<vigo> Saviq, I also reported this bug last week but seems like no one took a look at it
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1619593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1619593 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "pkcon Fatal ERROR: MIME type not supported. when installing clicks in unity8 on a laptop" [Undecided,New]
<vigo> is there another package I could add to it?
<Saviq> vigo, yeah I saw that - do you have packagekit-plugin-click installed?
<vigo> I guess yes but clicks installation worked 2 weeks ago, jibel told me that there were a packagekit update
<vigo> tell me how can I be sure that is installed?
<Saviq> vigo, paste the output of `apt-cache policy packagekit-plugin-click`
<Saviq> into some pastebin
<vigo> Saviq, ok! thanks
<vigo> Saviq, none :)
<Saviq> vigo, `sudo apt install packagekit-plugin-click`
<vigo> Saviq, it says is not available
<vigo> hasnot installation candidate
<Saviq> vigo, paste the whole output from `apt-cache policy packagekit-plugin-click` to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ please
<Saviq> and the whole output from the install command, too
<vigo> Saviq, sure
<vigo> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23140449/
<Saviq> vigo, ugh, what version of ubuntu are you on? what kind of archives do you have configured?
<Saviq> this package is available in the main Ubuntu archive, so something is very wrong with your apt setup
<Saviq> does "apt-get update" even work?
<vigo> Saviq, update && upgrade work fine
<vigo> I'm in Y
<Saviq> vigo, ok I think I understand what's going on, the click plugin was dropped in Y because of packagekit incompatibility https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.44+16.10.20160809.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> so on Y you'll need to wait a but until snaps are supported in the unity8 session
<vigo> mmmm ok but if I want to keep testing in u8 should I downgrade to X? to install clicks I mean
<vigo> that does not makes sense heheh better wait I guess since everything will be a snap eventally right?
<Saviq> vigo, yeah, clicks are going away, snaps are basically their evolution
<Saviq> vigo, we're working hard on getting it working, a few weeks away
<vigo> Saviq, that sounds really good :) if there is something to test, or snaps already usable please let me know or if you've got any documentation to keep working on it :)
<Saviq> vigo, we'll make sure to communicate such a milestone :)
<vigo> ok btw are there any core apps to install as snap? IIRC I read something about clock and calculator or something
<vigo> could it be?
<Saviq> vigo, you can install them, but they're not working under unity8 just yet
<vigo> Saviq,  :(
<Saviq> vigo, that's living on the edge for you ;)
<vigo> Love it =D
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, I saw your MP for #1620297; do you have it in a silo yet?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes, 1912 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 - not sure what just happened on yakkety ¿?
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah. your revert fixes the problem
<mterry> dandrader: ok my greeter stack should be up to date now
<dandrader> mterry, ack
<xenden> Is the current stance on tooltips for appindicator still the same as it was in 2011?  Id est, no support for tooltips?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-07
<vigo> morning
<tsdgeos> Mirv: did we ship a qt update with some new qdbusmenu stuff?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, bug #1620870 if your next question is
<ubot5> bug 1620870 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "After updating to qtbase-opensource-src 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~3, Quassel crashes every time on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620870
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> because quassel is not crashing for me :D
<Mirv> I tested transmission and qtcreator, not sure what mitya tested
<Mirv> tsdgeos: xenial overlay or yakkety?
<tsdgeos> yakkety
<Mirv> huh. ok I'll boot up my yakkety then.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, let me then ask "what's up?" :)
<tsdgeos> konsole is crashing
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23144852/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: do you btw have appmenu-qt5 installed or not, and can you check if it affects anything?
<tsdgeos> i do not have it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: update that bug with your findings, we'll need mitya57 probably to look at his patches once more.
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you could even try if the crashes go away if you install it
<tsdgeos> Mirv: nah doesn't work
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah just interested since these upstream patches replace the functionality that was used to be provided by appmenu-qt5
<tsdgeos> i'll ping ecluod
<Mirv> the bug #1612767 is what's being fixed/debugged here
<ubot5> bug 1612767 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Drop appmenu-qt5 from default installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612767
<tsdgeos> i think he heplped doing the patches
<Mirv> ok, great
<mterry> One more infographic refresh/color change if anyone wants an easy review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/infographic-white/+merge/305128
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-08
<vigo> morning :)
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-03
<channels> Ꭺlⅼɑh іs doinɡ
<ori5> Αⅼⅼah is dοiᥒg
<ori5> suᥒ іs ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Allah ⅰs ⅾοіᥒg
<ori5> ⅿοon іѕ ᥒоt dⲟinɡ Аⅼlah іѕ doinɡ
<Swant0> Αllаһ iѕ doinɡ
<cfields23> Аⅼlaһ іs dഠⅰnɡ
<l0de22> Аlⅼаһ іs doіᥒɡ
<l0de22> sᥙn is nⲟt ԁоіng Αlⅼаh iѕ ԁοing
<l0de22> mⲟon is nοt ԁoinɡ Ꭺllah ⅰs ԁⲟing
<benoliver99929> Allah іs ԁoiᥒg
<benoliver99929> suᥒ iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼah iѕ dоіng
<SolarAquarion1> Allɑһ iѕ dഠiᥒg
<Lildirt> Аⅼlаh is doinɡ
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-04
<puzzola3> Аllaһ іs dഠinɡ
<kspencer10> Alⅼah is dоing
<pilottage> Ꭺⅼⅼah is ԁοing
<pilottage> ѕun is ᥒⲟt doing Alⅼаһ іs doiᥒg
<pilottage> moⲟn iѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ іs ԁoіᥒg
<MillerBoss7> Аlⅼаh іѕ doіng
<Shnaw24> Αlⅼah is doing
